# Reparar Viejas placas RCA



## dagger

Hola a todos...apelo a los mas viejitos...))
Hace un monton de años existia un negocio llamado ENEKA..en el cual todos los "viejitos"compramos nuestros primeros kits....
Vendian unas placas RCA de 70W con fuente partida y salida con 2 tr 2N3055.
Me llegaron 4 de esas placas para reparar....una repare pero las otras aunque cambie practicamente todos los componentes..no funcionan....tengo tension negativa en la salida.
Usa de driver un BD139 y como exitadores TIP41 y TIP42
De casualidad alguno tendra guardado en algun cojoncito el cuadernillo con el circuito?los milagros siempre ocurren.....   
adjunto un par de fotitos
Saludos


----------



## Cacho

Debo usar el buscador del foro... (Cuánta razón, Fogonazo)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-130w-8725/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about14806.html
Ese debe ser el mismo que el tuyo, pero con un par de variaciones para aguantar el voltaje.

También está el "Tiger", amplificador que me da la impresión de ser más similar al que buscás. Acá te adjunto el esquema.

¿Cuánta tensión negativa tenés en la salida? ¿Podés dar una descripción más detallada de los problemas?

Saludos


----------



## dagger

Gracias pero no son ninguna de las 2.....pero igualmente ya las encontre....mando adjunto por si alguien lo necesita


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

dagger dijo:
			
		

> Gracias pero no son ninguna de las 2.....pero igualmente ya las encontre....mando adjunto por si alguien lo necesita



Me alegro que lo encontraras...estaba por scanear las imágenes del Manual RCA "Circuito de Potencia de Estado Sólido - SP-52" (1985) por que ahí sale ese amplificador y todos las variaciones de menor potencia.

Saludos!


----------



## elaficionado

Hola ezavalla.
Si pensaste pubicarlo, no te detengas, toda información es bien aceptada.

Felices Fiestas.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

OK. Mas tarde lo scaneo completo y lo subo por si le sirve a alguien. Tenía algo de recelo en subirlo por el tema del copyright, aunque luego de 23 años de editado el libro y la desaparición de RCA no creo que haya problema.

Saludos y felicidades!


----------



## Eduardo

dagger dijo:
			
		

> Gracias pero no son ninguna de las 2.....pero igualmente ya las encontre....mando adjunto por si alguien lo necesita


Los amplificador de RCA eran unos pocos circuitos "base" donde para las diferentes potencias iban cambiando la tension de alimentacion y los transistores de salida.

El circuito del link es de un amplificador de 40W (por los +/- 32V de alimentacion).  El de 70W es igual (salvo los transistores) pero con alimentacion de +/- 42V.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Bueno...lo prometido es deuda. Esta es la copia del manual RCA con los datos del amplificador de 70 Watts, que como bien dijeron arriba es el mismo de 12 watts, 25 watts, 40 watts y 70 watts.

Que les sea util...

PD: El original del documento enviado es propiedad intelectual de *RCA Corporation - 1985*.

Saludos!


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
No hay más loco, que el que pide poco.
Siguiendo este dicho, puedes publicar cuales son lo transistores Q4, Q5, Q6, Q7, para cada una de las potencias (12, 25, 40, 70W).

Chao.
elaficionado.

Nota: El artículo sobre amplificadorfacdor puente se ve interesante, habrá la posibilidad de que lo completes.
Acerca de copyright, si tu no lo dices, yo tampoco.


----------



## Eduardo

elaficionado dijo:
			
		

> ...Siguiendo este dicho, puedes publicar cuales son lo transistores Q4, Q5, Q6, Q7, para cada una de las potencias (12, 25, 40, 70W).


Estan en la tabla de la pagina anterior al circuito.


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
Gracias. (Creo que no debo leer mientras hay vino)

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Lo del aapmlificador en puente no es gran cosa, solo un resumen de las ventajas y desventajas y un breve esquema de operación, pero no hay mucho mas que eso, por ello no lo scaneé.

Saludos!

PD: Cuidado con el tintillo que en casos no muy extremos puede provocar la caida del vaso sobre el teclado


----------



## mianfortin2009

Hola a todos los del foro y está muy bueno yo quería hacerles unas preguntas sobre un modulo de 130 w con 2N3055, 2 tip 31c, 2 tip 32c.
yo tengo 6 placas de 130 w esas de Modul Technics que las copié de una original con agudo,medio y grave pero las armé sin el pre porque me metían mucho zumbido, las placas solas funcionan muy bien, pero me gustaría hacerlas trabajar con menos impedancia, es decir 4 ohm mi pregunta es qué debería cambiar en la placa para poder trabajar con 4 ohm, cambiando los transistores de potencia (2N3055 por MJ15015) y aumentando el amperaje del transformador podría andar (tienen transformador de 10 A  uno cada 2 placas) o debería también cambiar los tip 31 y 31 y los transistores de la protección.
Si en vez de alimentar la placa con + - 50 DC elevo a + - 70 DC, lograría más potencia pero debería cambiar que otras cosas aparte de los 2N3055, tip31c y 32C, BC546, BC327 y BC337, la aislación de los capacitores y debo modificar en algo el zener que trae.
Este amplificador tiene un problema que cuando se pone en corto algunos de los 2N3055 pasa corriente continua directo al parlante fritándolo en poco tiempo, por eso Moduls Technics recomendaban colocar a la salida positiva del parlante un fusible de 3 amperes para que salte éste si ocurría de quemarse el 2N3055, tengo entendido que las potencias nuevas tienen un sistema de protección con relay contra corriente continua en la salida de parlante alguien tendría éste circuito para adosarle a ésta placa


----------



## narcisolara_21

Este amplificador tiene un problema que cuando se pone en corto algunos de los 2N3055 pasa corriente continua directo al parlante fritándolo en poco tiempo, por eso Moduls Technics recomendaban colocar a la salida positiva del parlante un fusible de 3 amperes para que salte éste si ocurría de quemarse el 2N3055, tengo entendido que las potencias nuevas tienen un sistema de protección con relay contra corriente continua en la salida de parlante alguien tendría éste circuito para adosarle a ésta placa

Aqui hay uno bueno:    http://www.sound.whsites.net/project33.htm

Uno sencillo






Y otro con Relay


----------



## mianfortin2009

gracias narcisolara 21 voy a ver si consigo los componentes fabrico la placa y me pongo a hacerla.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Ayudé al hijo de un amigo a armarse su propio audio , y volvió después de 30 años jajaja. Le cambié un excitador quemado , en principio le puse un BD140 (el que tenía a mano) y está andando , corrientes bién. Después veré...

Es el Kit ENEKA , así que les subo el Boletín Técnico completo (2-79) y dos fotos.

ENEKA era un negocio atendido casi exclusivamente por empleadas mujeres que sabian de todo! 

No se que le pasa al PDF Creator que me lo hace para fax en negro , así que lo subo cómo fotos.

Saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS

Termino aquí !

Andrés , si querés armá el PDF y editalo   

Saludos!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Aaahhhhh! Aaahhhhhh! Los 2N3055 de RCA...que caño de transistores que eran esos....
Que lindo recordar esas viejísimas épocas.....se me cae la baba....

PD:
DOSMETROS, que grande su firma..."No hay nada mejor repartido que la razón: todo el mundo está convencido de tener suficiente"...tomada del *Discurso del Método*, de Rene Descartes, no?

Saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si jefe, es de don Descartes , algo abreviada  

" No hay nada repartido de modo más equitativo que la razón: Todo el mundo está convencido de tener suficiente." Rene Descartes (1.596-1.650)

Lo voy a hacer morir de envidia entonces , tengo por ahí el primer equipo que armé a los 16 años, un Fapesa de 2 x 40W con los BD183 selección A. Pero me habían conseguido el diseño original , con los valores originales y no los que circulaban con los Kits. Fuente re cómoda .

Un día de éstos lo bajo del altillo y se los fotografío . . . tiene 35 años el nene  

Saludos!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Noooo! Noooooo! No me digas que los armaste con los BD183! Que maestro!
De donde los sacaste? Nosotros armamos el FAPESA de 100W, ese con el transformador al medio que era el driver de la etapa de salida (y que me querida madre debe haber arrojado a la mie... en sus ataques de limpieza), y lo armamos con el 2N3055 de RCA (uuuyyyy...sigo babeando) por que los BD183 ni los conocían en San Juan ni por los alrededores (eso era en 1979 cuando YO tenía 16 años).

Es mas, todavía tengo el libro Sistema de Sonido, de Fapesa, y hace un tiempo escanié y subí toda la información del amplificador de 40 watts de Fapesa, pero nunca lo armé...pero lo escuché sonar y era muyyyy bueno...

Saludos!

PD: Dale! Mandá unas fotos!


----------



## christiann

yo tengo un fapesa  de 40+40 andando. No te equivocas , es muy bueno. Te digo que a cualquier amplificador integrado de ahora y en la misma potencia lo deja muuuuyy atras.


----------



## Morfindel

narcisolara_21 dijo:
			
		

> Uno sencillo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok pero... como lo insertas a este circuito en el circuito del RCA de 130 W de mianfortin2009, que está en los primeros posts? veo que este circuito tiene dor entradas L y R... y ¿si tengo un sistema mono?....
> 
> No entiendo ... es a la salida del parlante?¿cómo lo intercalas entre la salida y el parlante este circuito ?
> 
> Gracias


----------



## Cacho

Hola Morfindel

Eso que ves ahí es la primera parte de un sistema mayor.
El proyecto completo con la explicación y documentación está en esta página.

Leé todo lo que quieras de ahí que es un sitio muy confiable y lleno de datos y circuitos útiles.

Saludos


----------



## Morfindel

mmm me mata el inglish   ops:  pero bueno la cosa es que cuando los 2n3055 se pongan en corto por cualquier causa posible, no me queme los parlantes.... ¿¿¿¿conviene meterle un fusible en serie con el parlante de 3A mas o menos
?, quizas de esta forma precaria  se pueda salvar el bobinado no?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Morfindel dijo:
			
		

> ?, quizas de esta forma precaria  se pueda salvar el bobinado *no*?



NO!
Si querés intentar proteger algo con fusibles, vas a tener que usar uno rápido o ultrarápido, por que uno común de 3A va a quemarse rápido cuando soporte 5 o 6 Amp, pero con 3A puede demorarse un rato. Y un fusible rápido va a quemarse solo, aun cuando no haya un transistor en corto, por fatiga térmica.

Si no sabés inglés, usá el traductor de google o babelfish.altavista.com o cualquiera y traducí la página para ver mas o menos que es lo que dice.

Saludos!


----------



## Morfindel

Gracias por los consejos, y... esos rapidos,... son caros?, dificiles de conseguir?


----------



## DOSMETROS

christiann dijo:
			
		

> yo tengo un fapesa  de 40+40 andando. No te equivocas , es muy bueno. Te digo que a cualquier amplificador integrado de ahora y en la misma potencia lo deja muuuuyy atras.


 

Jeje tengo ese con los BD 183 , los BD139 y 140 apareados de fábrica , los capacitores con los valores originales de Phillips - Fapesa (por ejemplo 125 uF) ... transformador sobredimensionado de 6 amperes   

Lo armé en el 73 y era una bestia !

Le regalé los LEEA a mi hija (tiene los oidos acostumbrados desde niña) , ahora lo tengo con unos UCOA que andan respetables

saludos!


----------



## josco

hola espero no responder muy tarde al post aqui hay otro protector de d.c. muy bueno yo lo probe y funciono bien;
module de protection CC pour haut-parleur


----------



## Juan Jose

pandacba dijo:


> Querido amigos el echo que tenga dos transistores iguales en la salida, en este caso el popularisimo 2N3055 del cual venian dos
> 
> o.... Hasta pronto y espero que les sirviera, *si lo desean y lo piden podria subir como curiosidad ejemplos de aquellos circuitos que habia y que aún quedan y que dan un poquito de dolor de cabeza a quienes no los conocieron*, lena busquen aprendan la historia, no por ser viejo no sirve, cuando mas se conoce mas se aprende
> 
> ....................
> Van a tener que aprender muchachitos, porque los vinilos vuelven al igual que los ampli a valvulas, que? no tienen ni idea de eso? a estudiar hoy por hoy hay mucho material y se puede aprender bastante, e incluso hacer cosas que no se hicieron antes, nos vemos


 
Hola. seria muy interesante para conocer como se trabajaba en la epoca de oro de la electronica argentina no?.
Si lo deseas puedes subirlos sin ningun compromiso.

Por cierto, muy interesante la historia. 
Sabias que hay un post de https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f34/historia-audio-argentina-25112/#post205358 donde seguro podrias participar muy activamente.

saludos

juan Jose


----------



## pandacba

Gracias Juan Jose por tu respuesta y por inicarme el citado foro me dare una vueltita-
Te comento por otra parte que sigo haciendo amplificadores de audio, probando nuevos componentes, nuevos materiales y aprovechando todo lo que hay, el conocer las bases el porque y el como de cada cosa permite probar y experimentar, e includo ver si ciertas argumentaciones son tan solo eso o si es posible que sea tal cual dice el fabricante.
Hoy por hoy es más facil obtener instrumental. por lo tanto es más facil experimentar y ver las cosas bajo ensayo.
Aparte de esto me dedico a electrónica y control industrial por lo que debo estar en con cada cosa nueva que aparece en el mercado.

Volviendo al tema, por alli tengo un excelente articulo que queria compartir, que habla de lo siguiente amplificadores con salida en simetria cuasi complementaria y simetria complementaria.
En el habla del comportamiento de ambos tipos de salida y sorprendera saber que muchas veces (y muy a mi pesar) la simetria cuasi complementaria tiene ventajas sobre la complementaria, debido a que las caracteristicas de los transistores npn y pnp son son exactamentes iguales, y dependiendo de los tipos y marcas hay mas o menos diferencias, es por eso que los transistores de audio de alta gama complementarios y que vienen "matched" de fabrica son caros. es decir son igualados dentro de una tolerancia muy baja para que el comportamiento sea el deseado, no es lo mismo ir y comprar transisotres complementrios y a lo sumo solo podemos elegir el hfe lo más parecio posible. Si lo sometieramos a diferentes ensayos nos dariamos cuenta que eso no es suficiente y que a pesar que electricamente deberian ser iguales su comportamiento bajo regimen no es el mismo.
Esto esta al alcance del entusiata que disponga de un osciloscopio, un generador de señales y paciencia para montar y medir el comportamiento de estos transisotres.
Una de las cosas más curiosas que me ha sucedido es con un amplificdor desarrollado por Philips Fapesa de 100W(en realidad entrega alrededor de 90W) que utiliza dos 2N3055 en la salida(tambien podrian ser dos BD183) utiliza dos trnasitores de la linea BC en la entrada y otro  2N3055 como exitador en clase A y el acople entre estos y los transistores de salida es un transformador. Originalmente el Driver deberia colocarse en la placa con un disipador en U. Con un amigo que trabajaba en el CIAL(cENTRO DE INVESTIGACIONES ACUSTICAS Y LUMINOTECNICAS) de la UNC. Reconstruimos un equipo que llevaba dos placas de estas, poniendo una nueva y el material también, gran sorpresa al ver que el calor disipado por el driver era muy superior a los transistores de salida a pleno regimen, por lo que al no poder colocar alli un disipdor adecuado lo pusimos fuera de la placa montando drivers en un disipador adecuado. el único temos que teniamos era que al tener que calblear el driver nos trajera algun problema, lo que afortunadamente no sucedio. La gran sorpresa fue la calidad de sonido que tenia dicho amplificador, sonaba muy bien a los oidos y de echo mi amigo saco la respuesta en frecuencia del mismo y nos sorprendio realmente. Fapesa proporcionaba los datos para hacerce uno mismo dicho trafo, aparte se conseguia en el mercado con facilidad.
he visto adaptaciones sobre ese equipo algunas horrorosas otras muy ingeniosas.

Algunos critican este esquema y si ves hacen toda clase de argumentaciones sobre distorsion etc etc. pero la verdad no tiene demasiada idea solo han leido si le preguntar como se hace para medir la distorsion  por intermodulación TIM o la distorsión armonica Thd, ja no tienen la más palida idea, Fapesa enseño a los fabricantes argentinos y a los tecnicos las distintas tecnicas de armado de equipos de audio en general en sus boletines que aun existen en algunas hemerotecas esta este tipo de inforación, por ejemplo el efecto del cableado suelto  o arrollado en los pre, como unir las masas, poner las placas de los pre una hacia arriba y la otra hacia abajo, ja hoy en dia se reirian pero eso estaba abalado por estensas experienciass de laboratorio. en su manual de transistores TEXas ARgentina que tambien publicaba un pre mostraba esto y para ello habian diseñado el pre previsto para colocar una placa con los componntes hacia arriba y la otra hacia abajo, y eso no era capricho. quien jamas a puesto un amplificdor o un pre bajo el osciloscopio y ha echo las pruebas de rigor solo habla. bueno hasta la proxima y si algo interesa de eso me lo hacen saber


----------



## pandacba

ezavalla dijo:


> Noooo! Noooooo! No me digas que los armaste con los BD183! Que maestro!
> De donde los sacaste? Nosotros armamos el FAPESA de 100W, ese con el transformador al medio que era el driver de la etapa de salida (y que me querida madre debe haber arrojado a la mie... en sus ataques de limpieza), y lo armamos con el 2N3055 de RCA (uuuyyyy...sigo babeando) por que los BD183 ni los conocían en San Juan ni por los alrededores (eso era en 1979 cuando YO tenía 16 años).
> 
> Es mas, todavía tengo el libro Sistema de Sonido, de Fapesa, y hace un tiempo escanié y subí toda la información del amplificador de 40 watts de Fapesa, pero nunca lo armé...pero lo escuché sonar y era muyyyy bueno...
> 
> Saludos!
> 
> PD: Dale! Mandá unas fotos!



Ya que tenes ese libro, yo tengo otro de HASA MANUAL DE CIRUITOS DE AUDIO y otro de eitorial Edicient que creo  que CONSTRUCCION DE AUDIO AMPLIFICADORES DE AUDIO, en el cual hay info de los Fapesa Philips de 15,25 y 40W, aqui en Córdoba aries hacia las placas originales, de echo tengo dos para el de 40W una de plaquetodo para el de 25W en el cual los TR de salida van en la placa junto al capacitor de acople, me quedan dos placa del Fapesa de 100W con driver a trafo que andaban muy bien, ja tambien tengo 2 placa RCA del de 70W que muestran en la fotos, quieros recordales al RANSER ELITE, que era un equipo bastante bueno este llebaba los de 40W Fapesa asimiso Audison fabricaba sus modulos basados en los circuitos Fapesa tanto pre como etapas de salida todo en una sola placa. En ese manual de Edicient aparece un ampli de 50W de alta calidad que es un RCA modificado por Philips Elcoma, que realmente es muy bueno, posteriormene Audison saco una versión de 65W el MAI65 que tenia un pre con control de tonos triples, graves, medios y agudos utilizando el 747 que yo en particular reemplace por el TL083 que es compatible pin a pin pero es mucho mejor.

La idea es la siguiente, todo eso forma parte de la historia de nuestro pais, de una epoca pujante, en el cual la mayoria que conocemos esto quiza de a poco juntabamos los materiales y teniamos una emocion profunda cuando lo poniamos en marcha y si todo estaba bien salia funcionando, diganme no nos sentiamos orgullosos, una emocion que es dificil de describir.... eso tambien es parte nuestra es un patrimonio que no deberia perderse, junto a los ya mencionados estaba los modulos de Texas tengo aun el manual de tapas naranjas, a mi hermano le arme el de 2W con pre ja y debe estar dando vueltas en algun cajon por alli....
Recuerdan todas las publicaciones nacionales? los folletos como los de Éneka, los de Fapesa, los que muchas casas de electrónica hacian para difundir y obvio vender, hoy bajamos todo de internet, pero en aquellos años menos mal que ya existia la fotocopiadora si no que hubiera sido, cuantas fotocopias tenia de transistores, de CI, de circuitos etc etc..
Les propongo algo que tengo hace mucho en mente yo tengo un sitio para poder subir info y compartirla con todos, la idea es subir la mayor cantidad de material de aquellos años, los boletines, esquemas, revistas, todo lo que tengamos, las experiencias personales, las anecdotas, era una epoca en que todavia existian las válvulas, era la epoca de la TI58 y la TI59 todavia no llegaban los primeros ordenadors como sinclair, y el resto de los nombre que no me sale, aparecian los primeros tester digitales que salian una fortuna, Sounier en mendoza vendia un kit que era bastante carito que es sobre el mismo integrado de intersil hoy fabricado por terceros y que viene en muchos testers digitales.... quien no se emociono cuanod hizo su prime contador y ver como en un display ivan apareciendo los numeros.... era la epoca de Radio Chasis, Radio técnia, los libros de Arbo, Revista Telegrafica Electronica, publicaciones semanales, quincenales mensuales, compraba todas, aùn conervo mcuhas, y aún muhcas de ellas tienen información valiosa para quines se inician, algunas por mas obvias no estan tan bien explicadas por personas como el querido y ya desaparecido Egon Straus, los articulis y librso de Salvador Amalfa, o las excelentes notas técnicas del Ing Rolando en Ferrari, con explicaciones sencillas y claras, cosas que hoy quiere imitar Saber Electrónica y no lo consigue, y no hay nada mejor porque no hay quien se animbe porque material y gente que sabe de verdad hay mucha en nuestro pais, si bien como dicen mas arriba por alli en el interior encontrar un BD181/2/3 era menos que imposible, si es cierto, por ejemplos el Kit Eneka solo se conseguia en BsAs yo vivo en Córdoba y los transistores de salida los 40636 aqui solo los trajeron al principio pero como eran bastante caros y los 2n3055 los era muy buenos y mas baratos obvio los otros desaparecieron, ja para acordarme me fije en la carpeta de Aries en la 1 y vi tantas cosas el fapesa de 250W   conversor A/D de 3 digitos de la RCA que bueno salvo cuando comprabas el kit de eneka era muy dificil estabilizar el cero, por no decir imposible, hasta que cuando salieron lo capacitores MKT o MAC que ese era todo el problema, lamentablemente los Sic Mallory y otros tenian una deriva termica terrible. pero por sobre todo, como le mostre a alguien hace poco, practicamente todo era Industria Argentina, si tal vez muchos insumos se traian de fuera pero se procesaban aca, Texas fabricaba transistores y CI, Fapesa aparte de los mismo TRC nucleso de ferrites, Fly-backs, yugos, electroliticos, material ceramico, capaciotores de poliester metalizado, valvulas, resistencias, potenciometros, pads, condensadores variables, y un etc enorme.... la famosa Radio Spica ja en esos años no conociamos la palabra clon o clonar, pero fue la mas copiada la mas clonada, creo que no hay provincia donde no se fabrico, conoci muchos lugares que eran un garage y alli se armaban primero con una base de plastico y barrales de acuerdo a la antigua escuela, luego placas que tenian remaches latón donde soldar, hasta que llegaron los primeros impresos, ja venia todo en BsAs comprabas los kits completos con todo gabinete pote tanden, materiales, hasta la funda de cuero con auricular en las versione de lujo, ni que habalr de tocadiscos, combinados y la cantidad de TV armados, ojeando revistas de los 60 uno se queda maravillado de todo eso y hoy todo viene de fuera, muchachos los invito a rescatar ese tiempo que fue nuestro y de una Argentina pujante para que mostremos lo que fuimos, un pasado que nos debe enorgullecer a todos, todo lo que tenga que ver con eso los invito a que me contacten, la idea es esa compartir y difundir sin otro ánimo, mas que el rescatar del olvido esa Argentina nuestra....
Cordiales saludos a todos desde Córdoba a todos mis queridos compatriotas, aún podemos hacer historia, los que lo deseen pueden contactarse conmigo, espero sus opiniones...


----------



## Cacho

¿Pasaste por acá Pandacba?
Y hay otro sobre Leea específicamente. 

Si querés subir info sobre cualquiera de los dos temas serás bienvenido y muy bien recibido.

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

pandacba dijo:


> otro de eitorial Edicient que creo  que CONSTRUCCION DE AUDIO AMPLIFICADORES DE AUDIO, en el cual hay info de los Fapesa Philips de 15,25 y 40W



Seee...ese también lo tengo, perose llama "Sistemas de Sonido". En el foro hay un hilo donde subí escaneadas todas las páginas de construcción del ampli de 40W de FAPESA.
Acá está:_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/138501/ _


pandacba dijo:


> ...estaba los modulos de Texas tengo aun el manual de tapas naranjas, a mi hermano le arme el de 2W con pre ja y debe estar dando vueltas en algun cajon por alli....



Y ese también lo tengo! Hay otro hilo donde subí escaneada toda la info del ampli de 2W y un escaneo del lado del cobre y componentes de un PCB (original de 1980) de ese ampli, por si alguien quería reconstruirlo.



pandacba dijo:


> ... era la epoca de Radio Chasis, Radio técnia, los libros de Arbo, Revista Telegrafica Electronica, publicaciones semanales, quincenales mensuales, compraba todas, aùn conervo mcuhas, y aún muhcas de ellas tienen información valiosa para quines se inician, algunas por mas obvias no estan tan bien explicadas por personas como el querido y ya desaparecido Egon Straus, los articulis y librso de Salvador Amalfa, o las excelentes notas técnicas del Ing Rolando en Ferrari, con explicaciones sencillas y claras, cosas que hoy quiere imitar Saber Electrónica y no lo consigue



Te faltó la Radio y Electrónica Práctica, esa que venía en formato tipo "diario" y era de publicación semanal...una EXCELENTE REVISTA!...así con mayúsculas. Hay otro hilo por ahí donde con otros viejos (Fogonazo y Dos Metros) recordábamos esa revista...



pandacba dijo:


> Cordiales saludos a todos desde Córdoba a todos mis queridos compatriotas, aún podemos hacer historia, los que lo deseen pueden contactarse conmigo, espero sus opiniones...



La idea es muy buena, y tal como te dice Cacho, hay un hilo que trata mas o menos de esto. Habría que ver que podemos juntar que sea publicable en ese hilo, o al menos poner los un post con los links a lo que ya está disponible...al menos para empezar.

Un gran saludo!


----------



## Fogonazo

ezavalla dijo:


> Noooo! Noooooo! No me digas que los armaste con los BD183! ......


Si eso te parece llamativo, te comento que mis primeros amplificadores eran con los 40636 (RCA) que vendrían a ser los abuelos de los 2N3055


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Fogonazo dijo:


> Si eso te parece llamativo, te comento que mis primeros amplificadores eran con los 40636 (RCA) que vendrían a ser los abuelos de los 2N3055



Esos transistores no los he visto ni en fotos!...ni desarmado equipos viejos!
Claro que acá, en San Juan, no llegaban muchas cosas, pero cuando yo comencé a trastear con la electrónica, me acuerdo que ya estaban hacía rato los 2N3055H de RCA y los 2N3055 de Motorola, los primeros en cápsula de acero y los segundos en cápsula de aluminio. Pero los 40636.....ni los sentí nombrar nunca!


----------



## Fogonazo

ezavalla dijo:


> Esos transistores no los he visto ni en fotos!...ni desarmado equipos viejos!.....


Ni siquiera pude conseguir el datasheet para publicarlo, solo hay una breve hoja de datos.
Al igual que el 2N3055, también eran TO-3 y los fabricaba RCA y creo que Motorola.
Tendría que revolver, pero creo que todavía me debe quedar alguno.

!! Que viejo que me siento ¡¡


----------



## pandacba

Ezaballa una gran emoción es cierto me omiti la Radio Electónica Práctica, de la emoción se me hizo una laguna y no me recordaba el nombre esa era una de mis preferidas, confieso que como fue la primera publicación que empece a comprar aprendi mucho de sus páginas, incluso hoy en dia la consulto, sobre todo porque entre otras cosas publicaban aplicaciones o funcionamiientos de distintos CI con ejemplos prácticos, tengo bastantante de esas, empece por esa y termine comprando todo lo que se publicaba, luego vendrian las revistas españolas Electronica Practica, ah tento algunas ediciones frnacesa de esa revista de donde tambien solian sacara notas en la Radio Electronica Práctica, mientras se consiguieron compre la elektor edición inglesa tenia Popular Electronics y la otra de Usa que no recuerdo.
Me alegro que te guste la idea espero que al resto tambien, en tu provincia Ares si mal no recuerdo comercializaba placas, luego de postear ayer me quede un rato mirando, tengo las tres carpetas que publicaron y justo vi algo que me trajo una terrible nostalgia.
El amplificador siemens de 50W, que me confesaba el dueño de Aries hace poco que aún le siguen pidiendo esa placa, utilizaba los BD130 en la salida, recuerdo que la revista Chasis saco un extensa nota de alta fidelidad todo con componentes Siemens, pre, control de tono, ecualizador Riia filtros, la fuente con sus respectivas placas....
Te dejo para el recuerdo. se acuerdan los AD161/162?, cuando veo chicos jovenes que van a las casas de comercio y a veces se los atiende mal y o se les explica mal, los reto a los vendedores, y trato de dar una explicación rápida...... me recuerda aquellos años que cargados de iluciones comprabamos material, recuerdo a un compañero que le daban para las facturas del recreo y no compraba nada se lo guardaba y el sabado ivamos de compras.... habia iluciones y muchas ganas y tambien frustraciones, pero ese algo en el interior que no te dejaba caer y uno arremetia, buscaba consultaba, era dificil en ese sentido, ser amigo de algún tecnico era una genialidad, imaginense si hubieramos tenido internet en ese tiempo..... aún ni siquiera habias oido la palabra "disquete" o "sofware" por alli ahora que recuerdo debo tener un monton de soft en basic para aplicaciones electrónicas de todo tipo... pero claro eso es más reciente.....

Volviendo a lo que te decia cuando un chico va y pide una R por ejemplo de 24k y le contestan no existe, ja algo puede más en mi interior, y me sale que vos no la tengas no significa que no existe y enseguida le aclaro al chico no se quien invento lo de valores preferidos y le escribo en un papelito la serie basica se corresponde  a la E12 al 10% aunque son valores al 5% que corresponden a la serie E24, aqui no se comercializa normalmente pero de tanto en tanto por falta de algun valor aparecen valores que corresponden a  la E24 como 16k 36k etc" ja de echo tengo un pre que realice siguiendo las pautas, de un manual de national dedicado al audio, lo tenia casi todo fotocopiado, tengo que ver si no lo tiro mi ex o si no se echo a perder porque bueno me arruinaron mucha info, pero tento el esquema original y alli llebaba R de 3k6 que tuve la suerte de conseguir, dicho sea de paso muy bueno el manual dado que alli explicaba todo lo concerniente a la amplificación con Operacionales, si bien tenia apartados especiales para los circuitos especializados como fueron el LM381 un AO de muy bajo ruido excelente para equalización Riia, tambien el LM382 y un CI que si bien National lo dejo de Fabricar aún se consigue, y lo raro al menos los que yo he probado son excelentes se trata del LM387 que alli tambien da toda una suerte de aplicaciones, incluia dicho manual tdodo lo concerniente a filtros, pasa alto, pasa bajos, paso de banda, control de tonos banxandall pasivos con el calculo de la red, acivos todos con formulas muy practicas y erectivas, tambien ecualizadores, con sus respectivas formulas y circuitos prácticos, y alli habia un control de tonos de tres vias que realizamos y es al que me refiero, un amigo realizo las pruebas pertinentes con instrumental y la verdad nada que objetar muy buena la calidad, toda esa info que aún hoy en dia es importante ya que vi  por alli en otro hilo toda una historia con un pre que no da la ganancia otro que es inestable etc etc y este que te dijo que fue retesteado una verdadera joya by National, me gustaria conseguir el manual, como afortunadamente leia bien el ingles lo entendi perfectamente, bueno la mayoria nos hicimos en manuales escritos en la lengua inglesa. Buscare ese material y lo subire para compartirlo. como dijo otro integrante en otro post que aquel ampli de 40W suena mejor que muchos integrados es cierto, recordar que el audio de Philips fue excelente, ah tengo la versin de ese ampli en 50W y en 100W con darlington complementarios... una joyita el de 50W con fuente partida que es un RCA modificado tiene un sonido que no se puede creer, yo arme de esa versión uno de 100W en el año 1984 y todavia suena es el que tiene el pre que comento, claro ese circuito lo modifico Philips Elcoma y es mas habia publicado un manual con toda una gama de amplificadores muy muy buenos hasta 100W estoy tras una copia de ese manual.
Bueno un gran saludo. yo me pongo a ordenar la info para poder subirla Saludos



Fogonazo dijo:


> Ni siquiera pude conseguir el datasheet para publicarlo, solo hay una breve hoja de datos.
> Al igual que el 2N3055, también eran TO-3 y los fabricaba RCA y creo que Motorola.
> Tendría que revolver, pero creo que todavía me debe quedar alguno.
> 
> !! Que viejo que me siento ¡¡



ja el 40636 se puede encontrar los datos si alguno tiene el manual RCA de transistores de aquella epoca o los boletines de Eneka Argentina que solian publicarse en las reivistas o que se retiraba de su local, debo buscar en algun lado lo tengto, si uno lo miraba era un capsula de plastico casi cuadrada de la que sobresalian de cada lado dos alets(esa sensación visto de arriba ya que en realidad era un rectanguo que estaba por la parte posterior de la capsula) en cada extremos habia una muesca que se correspondia con el agugero exacto de la capsula TO3 metálica y en lugar de pines torneados eran de una forma en "V", yo alcance a armar algunos con esos, luego no se vieron más, deberia ver si al menos consigo una foto, seria bueno si alguno tiene las primeras versiones de los Folletos de Eneka en ellos se veia a los 40636.

RCA fue pionera en hacer amplificadores de alta potencia con el sistema cuasi complementario en una epoca que era dificil de obtener trasistores complementarios de caracteristicas homogieneas, por ejemplo el 2n2955 no era exactamente igual era de menor potencia 90W frente a los 115 y tambien habia diferencias varias. si bien hoy fabricantes como ST y otros serios que los fabricaron cuando la RCA dejo de hacerlos hicieron 2N2955 iguales, ja en realidad deben ser transistores de su factura que eran compatibles con los 2N y le ponian esa matriculas, ojo eso no quiere decir que eran malos todo lo contrario


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

pandacba dijo:


> Te dejo para el recuerdo. se acuerdan los AD161/162?, cuando veo chicos jovenes que van a las casas de comercio y a veces se los atiende mal y o se les explica mal, los reto a los vendedores, y trato de dar una explicación rápida



Querés creer que solo los usé de viejo?
Resulta que estaba reparando un equipo de laboratorio bioquímico, un fotómetro de llama, y tenía uno de esos - aunque no me acuerdo cual - y eso fué en 1994. Fuí a una casa de electrónica amiga y me dieron un cajón para que revolviera a ver si los encontraba....y allí estaba una pareja! La compré junto con uno más para poner en el equipo y debo tenerlos en alguna parte....pero la verdad es que ni idea donde!!!


----------



## pandacba

Mira vos que cosa increible, tengo por alli un amplificador Bgh de 10W 4ohms que utiliza dos juegos de esos. la verdad sonaban muy bien, dentro de su gama eran bastantes robustos. Cuando se sucedieron los echos quizas no eramos concientes, y hoy son anecdotas que forman parte de esa historia escrita en el día a día e ineditas. Aqui ahora que me estoy recordando en una localidad vecina de la ciudad, vive un señor que tiene en la ciudad el service oficial de Aiwa entre otros y en su casa, tiene un taller en el cual le fui a realizar algunos trabajos, tiene cajas con transistores de germanio nuevos, sin uso una variedad increible, diodos de germanio como el 1N60 y otros que no me recurdo, rectificadores de potencia también de germanio los muy utilizados en los tv valvulares en los 60/70 el BY127 que los tecnicos de la escuela de los tubos le decian silicones, que desperdicio ess es un diodo rápido, cuerpo color verd y habia unos rojos que creo que los fabricaba Siemens, cuando aparecieron los 1N4007 no los querian!!!! claro el enorme tamaño del otro comparado con los 1N4007, ja me recuerdo cada discusión al respecto y uno recien empezaba y esuchaba tratando de aprender.... Epocas de sueños e iluciones, que nos asombramos con los que con nuestras mano y ardua labor lograbamos hacer... rebozabamos de felicidad.... y sentiamos que ivamos por el camino correcto, y que las mets se podian alcanzar, cada libro, cada revista, cada fotocopia era estudiada minuciosamente una y otra vez y era atesorado como un verdadero tesoro...
Cuando una columna de humo y ese penetrante olor a quemado quedaba flotando en el aire como acusandonos de que algo habiamos echo mal, y presurosos habriamos puertas y ventanas para que se despejara, y en silencio tomabamos los restos de nuestra hobra y como un sagrado ritual examiabamos cuidadosamente los daños, y mil preguntas nos acechaban, el rostro serio y grave nos acompañaba en la autopsia de lss restos de nuestras iluciones, mirabamos y remirabamos mil veces el circuito para ver que desatino cometido, que error involuntario o realmente que cosa habia pasado, porque no nos rendiamos, eso tenia que funcionar y tras consultar con quines supuestamente sabian un poco más volviamos a la carga negando a seputar nuestras aspiraciones, y reemplazando los organos dañado cual cirujano, nos disponiamos a revivir la criatura obra de nuestras manos y cuando el exito acompañaba, la sonrisa que surcaba nuestro rostro y la satisfaccion alcanzada no tenian precio........
Vivimos en distintos puntos de nuetra patria, no nos conocimos pero hoy descubrimos con beneplacito que sin saberlo nos unia la misma pasión, los mismos intereses y nuestras fronteras se amplian al encontrar quien habla nuestro propio lenguaje..

Leer y compartir todas estas cosas me da una gran satisfacción y como le digo algunos conocidso morire con el soldador en la mano, en una atmosfera de aroma a resina.....
Saludos para ti y todos los que participan....  sigamos adelante la historia continua....


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

pandacba dijo:


> rectificadores de potencia también de germanio los muy utilizados en los tv valvulares en los 60/70 el BY127 que los tecnicos de la escuela de los tubos le decian silicones, que desperdicio ess es un diodo rápido, cuerpo color verd y habia unos rojos que creo que los fabricaba Siemens, cuando aparecieron los 1N4007 no los querian!!!!



*Uuuhhhhh....los BY127!!!*

Acá traigo una foto de una plaqueta que hice hace muchisimos años, y en ella hay cuatro BY127. Es una lástima que estén soldados sin mostrar las inscripciones que tenían, pero tienen dibujado el símbolo de un diodo para indicar cual era el cátodo y el ánodo.



Y ya que estoy con el viejazo, te muestro la tapa del libro con todos los circuitos de FAPESA.



Bueno, me voy antes de que se me caigan las lágrimas!


----------



## pandacba

jaja bueno por la resitencia Iskra que se ve alli, un infaltable 2N3055 Motorloa, un Tip110 pareciera más alla que diga Arg ese tipo de capsula digamos la parte metálica fue típica de los echos aqui, un capacitor Siemens axial(hoy una rareza) que muestra la fecha feb del '77  ya no se consigue nada por 40V tiene que ser 50V ja esta la hiciste en los primeros años de los ?80 por alli se deja ver un zener ja y el colorcito marron del impreso típico de aquellos años.... Ese libro sistemas de sonido deberia ser de culto hoy en día, pensar que lo pude tener y nunca lo compre ja hoy busco cosas como esas, el que yo tengo de Eidicent es el que tiene las tapas amarillas con negro, y aparte de los fapesa salen los RCA y los Texas, che seria interesante escanearlo y subirlo para compartir...
Buscando encontre lo que seria una posterior modernización de los circuitos Fapesa que ya que estamos quiero aclarar algo que siempre trajo confusiones, ya que existian el circuito Philips y los Fapesa que diferian en algunos valores. El tema es que los Philips estan diseñasod casi todos sobre la gama BC54X y la BC55X y la fapesa lo esta sobre los BC14X y los BC15X que eran los nacionlaes, y habia alguna diferencia de ganancia sobre todo y eso es lo que hizo Fapesa adapto los valores para mantener polarización y funcionamiento, es decir una optimización pero de echo con los BC54X y los BC55X, fueron excelentes. Como decia tengo lo que seria una evolucion de estos circuitos. y basado sobre el ampli de 40W tengo una versión de 50W y otra de 100W pero con transistores darlington los BDX64C y BDX65C que andan muy pero muy bien si no los puedo escanaear aunque sea hago el circuito alguno de los sogware para pcb que tengo asi por lo menos lo compartimos, y tambien encontre en uan pagina de usa que menciona el RCA de 70W una evolución del mismo con mejoras en el rendimiento, en la pagina muestra el circuito y el manual de la RCA circuitos de potencia de estado solido...
La verdaad a mi también se me quiere piantar un lagrimón.... ah recien me acabo de fijar porque me parecia que alguno me quedaba por alli y si tengo un BY127 sin soldar veo como hago para fotografiarlo junto a otra rareza de la epoca el CA2004 que no tiene nada que ver con el TDA2004 como el casod del CA2002, tenia dos y mi mujer me perdio uno y se ve clarito la matricula de la RCA. este integrado figuraba en los manuales de la RCA hoy si los buscasn no exite datasheet del mismo, se trata de una capsula pentawat de y que con los años me vine a dar cuenta que el equivalente directo en TDA es el TDA2006 que al igual que el CA2004 6W con 8ohms y 24V 12W sobre 4ohms y 24V y como las caracteisticas de corriente y tensión son las mismas que en el CA2004 se puede hacer una configuración en puente con dos dispotiivos entregando 25W sobre 8 ohms y 24V y el circuito tal cual como lo publicaba Eneka Argentica en la Radio Chasis por otra parte el TDA2006 es muy similar al TDA2030 salvo que este soporta algo más de tensión 

Bueno con la nostalgia a flor de piel Saludos a todos y especialmente a ti por compartir tus recuerdos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

pandacba dijo:


> jaja bueno por la resitencia Iskra que se ve alli, un infaltable 2N3055 Motorloa, un Tip110 pareciera más alla que diga Arg ese tipo de capsula digamos la parte metálica fue típica de los echos aqui, un capacitor Siemens axial(hoy una rareza) que muestra la fecha feb del '77  ya no se consigue nada por 40V tiene que ser 50V ja esta la hiciste en los primeros años de los ?80 por alli se deja ver un zener ja y el colorcito marron del impreso típico de aquellos años....



Satamente!!! de principios de los 80's, pero de cuando...ni idea, aunque es probable que sea entre el 80 y el 82, por que esta plaqueta es un regulador de 5V y lo armé para las primeras pruebas que hice con TTL y CMOS mezclados....era un mezclador de audio, "automático" de dos canales. Ponías los dos canales en reproducción, apretabas un pulsador y mezclaba con un fade-in de un canal y un fade-out del otro...claro que estos nombres los conocí treinta años después.
Lamentablemente, a alguien le gustó mas que a mí y me lo chorearon...ocho meses de laburo y romperme la cabeza...LPM....



pandacba dijo:


> Ese libro sistemas de sonido deberia ser de culto hoy en día, pensar que lo pude tener y nunca lo compre ja hoy busco cosas como esas, el que yo tengo de Eidicent es el que tiene las tapas amarillas con negro, y aparte de los fapesa salen los RCA y los Texas, che seria interesante escanearlo y subirlo para compartir...
> Buscando encontre lo que seria una posterior modernización de los circuitos Fapesa que ya que estamos quiero aclarar algo que siempre trajo confusiones, ya que existian el circuito Philips y los Fapesa que diferian en algunos valores. El tema es que los Philips estan diseñasod casi todos sobre la gama BC54X y la BC55X y la fapesa lo esta sobre los BC14X y los BC15X que eran los nacionlaes, y habia alguna diferencia de ganancia sobre todo y eso es lo que hizo Fapesa adapto los valores para mantener polarización y funcionamiento, es decir una optimización pero de echo con los BC54X y los BC55X, fueron excelentes. Como decia tengo lo que seria una evolucion de estos circuitos. y basado sobre el ampli de 40W tengo una versión de 50W y otra de 100W pero con transistores darlington los BDX64C y BDX65C que andan muy pero muy bien si no los puedo escanaear aunque sea hago el circuito alguno de los sogware para pcb que tengo asi por lo menos lo compartimos, y tambien encontre en uan pagina de usa que menciona el RCA de 70W una evolución del mismo con mejoras en el rendimiento, en la pagina muestra el circuito y el manual de la RCA circuitos de potencia de estado solido...



Sabés que me han contado de ese libro, pero no lo he visto nunca ?
Yo tengo el de Circuitos de Potencia de Estado Sólido, de donde saqué el ampli RCA, y tengo el manual de TEXAS (que cuando lo hice encuadernar le quitaron las primeras hojas que estaban rotas y ahí se perdió la fecha de impresión, pero debe ser de 1978 o por ahí), y con los tres tengo mas o menos lo tuyo, pero nunca ví ese con las tres cosas juntas...
En cuanto al escaneo de Sistemas de Sonido, también he pensado en lo mismo, escanearlo para compartirlo, pero tengo que probar que tal va en mi escaner, por que lo ultimo que escanee lo hice antes de hacerlo encuadernar y como estaba casi desarmado, no había problema, pero ahora no se le sale ninguna hoja - lo cual ya es milagroso - así que voy a probar si puedo escanearlo sin romperlo...



pandacba dijo:


> La verdaad a mi también se me quiere piantar un lagrimón.... ah recien me acabo de fijar porque me parecia que alguno me quedaba por alli y si tengo un BY127 sin soldar veo como hago para fotografiarlo junto a otra rareza de la epoca el CA2004 que no tiene nada que ver con el TDA2004 como el casod del CA2002, tenia dos y mi mujer me perdio uno y se ve clarito la matricula de la RCA. este integrado figuraba en los manuales de la RCA hoy si los buscasn no exite datasheet del mismo, se trata de una capsula pentawat de y que con los años me vine a dar cuenta que el equivalente directo en TDA es el TDA2006 que al igual que el CA2004 6W con 8ohms y 24V 12W sobre 4ohms y 24V y como las caracteisticas de corriente y tensión son las mismas que en el CA2004 se puede hacer una configuración en puente con dos dispotiivos entregando 25W sobre 8 ohms y 24V y el circuito tal cual como lo publicaba Eneka Argentica en la Radio Chasis por otra parte el TDA2006 es muy similar al TDA2030 salvo que este soporta algo más de tensión



Esos CA2002 que vendía ENEKA...siempre quise tener uno en esa época! (yo los veía anunciados en la Radio Práctica), pero lo único que me queda de RCA es un par de chips CA3059, que son controladores de triacs por ciclos enteros (y seguramente, recuerdos de alguna práctica de electrónica de potencia en la universidad), y que supongo que serán piezas de museo, por que unos alumnos míos los estuvieron buscando y dicen que los miraban con cara rara 
PD: Revolviendo encontré 3 transistores FET de Texas, los 2A264, de los cuales, uno parece haber estado soldado y los otros están nuevos!



pandacba dijo:


> Bueno con la nostalgia a flor de piel Saludos a todos y especialmente a ti por compartir tus recuerdos



Igualmente y un gran abrazo por traerme de vuelta a mis recuerdos retro...


----------



## cxuru09

me podrias mandar un diagrama de este amplificador con 2n3055 a la salida 100w con fuente de 35+35 gracias a 

Por no cumplir con las reglas del foro me editaron el mensaje 

muchas gracias y felicitaciones por tu amplificador me encanta nosotros lo usamos para una capilla y es la primera vez que se rompe.Disculpa las molestias un abrazo


----------



## pandacba

Como esta el hombre de San Juan? Como andas Ezavalla?, deje de estar por aqui porque me quede sin internet por un tiempo, sufri orrores el no poder buscar al toque cualquier info necesaria, y compartir aqui en el foro, nos quedamos con los recuerdos y las nostalgias, y justo cuando me quede sin la red estaba por subir info relacionada con las placas el RCA tema con el cual comenzo este hilo, tan es asi que recorde porque las encontre que las placas eran UAP-03, y que incluso salia en el manual SC-52 editado por la RCA cuyo titulo era Circuitos de Potencia, entretanto encontre un versión americana actualizada del circuito del cual hablabamos
http://avondaleaudio.com/power-amplifiers-module/
Ese el sitiio y acompaño con el circuito y resto de la info, fijate y contame que te parece.
Tambien hice una recopilación, de las modificaciones que hizo Philips Elcoma, de echo en el foro se habla y se ha subido esquema y pcb de distintos fabricantes, pero se trata de la misma versión.
Una vez que ordene todo lo subo para compartir y se me ocurrio que asi como vos tenes todos los circuitos Fapesa, seria interesante incluirlos juntos con los RCA, los de baja, mediana y alta potencia para ver como evolucionaron en el tiempo y tambien pense en añadir los de Texas, ja por alli en otro hilo se trajo a colación el circuito de 2W de Texas y recorde los otros circuitos de Texas y no olvidar que era tan importante el audio en aquellos años que todos los fabricantes de semiconductores presentaron sus propuesta y es asi como tengo para compartir circuitos de Siemens, uno muy bueno de 50W que creo que aún hoy me decia un fabricante de placas locales se lo piden, y también Motorola. Ando tras un manual de Motorola creo que se llama Construccion de amplificadores de audio con transistores Motorola, arrancaban con circuitos chicos y terminaban con un circuito de 100W, muy interesante.
y los circuitos de la mencionada Philips Elcoma, que modificó, mejoro y actualizo, tantos sus propios esquemas como los de RCA, que de echo, hay un libro que dice el autor que con esos circuitos de simetria cuasicomplementaria la RCA marca un ito en la historia, que fue el que permitio a los amplificadores de Audio avanzar mucho en mediana y alta potencia en la dura lucha por aquellos años con las válvulas...
dejo el material prometido mientras preparo más para compartir. Cordiales saludos a ti y a todos los miembros de foro que lo disfruten


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Hola pandacba!!! Tanto tiempo!
Estuve leyendo tu mensaje...un poco tarde...pero como lo prometido es deuda, acá subo toda la información que tengo del amplificador Texas de 7-15-35 y 70W...lástima que no está el PCB y no encuentro ninguno de los que tenía de esa época....los deben haber barrido a la basura .

La escaneada está muy buena por que me conseguí el manual Texas de mi esposa que era edición 82-83 y está muy cuidado...en cambio el mío es del 79 y tenía esa parte hecha un desastre.

Y luego de subir esto...me voy con un lagrimón rodando por mi mejilla...

Un abrazo.

*PD:* Voy a tratar de escanear todos los de FAPESA con transistores de silicio, pero hay que ver si no se me rompe la encuadernación que le hice al libro....por que era un naipe...

*CREDITS:*
La información que adjunto pertenece al *Manual de Semiconductores de Silicio* de Texas Instruments Argentina - Ed. 1982-83 y tiene el copyright de *Edciones EMEDE S.A.*
Supongo que no habrán problemas, por que esos transistores ya no existen...y tampoco existe Texas Instruments Argentina, pero la editorial está en Belgrano 1217 entre Salta y Santiago del Estero, Capital Federal - CABA


----------



## elbrujo

dagger dijo:


> Hola a todos...apelo a los mas viejitos...))
> Hace un monton de años existia un negocio llamado ENEKA..en el cual todos los "viejitos"compramos nuestros primeros kits....
> Vendian unas placas RCA de 70W con fuente partida y salida con 2 tr 2N3055.
> Me llegaron 4 de esas placas para reparar....una repare pero las otras aunque cambie practicamente todos los componentes..no funcionan....tengo tension negativa en la salida.
> Usa de driver un BD139 y como exitadores TIP41 y TIP42
> De casualidad alguno tendra guardado en algun cojoncito el cuadernillo con el circuito?los milagros siempre ocurren.....
> adjunto un par de fotitos
> Saludos



Chan, tucuman y 25 de mayo? si habre ido salia del Huergo y alli iba a comprar.. recuerdo el primer IC metalico... y los transistores de germanio..



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Jeje tengo ese con los BD 183 , los BD139 y 140 apareados de fábrica , los capacitores con los valores originales de Phillips - Fapesa (por ejemplo 125 uF) ... transformador sobredimensionado de 6 amperes
> 
> Lo armé en el 73 y era una bestia !
> 
> Le regalé los LEEA a mi hija (tiene los oidos acostumbrados desde niña) , ahora lo tengo con unos UCOA que andan respetables
> 
> saludos!



Yo tambien, fue por los '70 egrese en el 76



ezavalla dijo:


> Seee...ese también lo tengo, perose llama "Sistemas de Sonido". En el foro hay un hilo donde subí escaneadas todas las páginas de construcción del ampli de 40W de FAPESA.
> Acá está:_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/138501/ _
> 
> 
> 
> Y ese también lo tengo! Hay otro hilo donde subí escaneada toda la info del ampli de 2W y un escaneo del lado del cobre y componentes de un PCB (original de 1980) de ese ampli, por si alguien quería reconstruirlo.
> 
> 
> 
> Te faltó la Radio y Electrónica Práctica, esa que venía en formato tipo "diario" y era de publicación semanal...una EXCELENTE REVISTA!...así con mayúsculas. Hay otro hilo por ahí donde con otros viejos (Fogonazo y Dos Metros) recordábamos esa revista...
> 
> 
> 
> La idea es muy buena, y tal como te dice Cacho, hay un hilo que trata mas o menos de esto. Habría que ver que podemos juntar que sea publicable en ese hilo, o al menos poner los un post con los links a lo que ya está disponible...al menos para empezar.
> 
> Un gran saludo!



Y la revista Lupin?

En esos años nacia ELKO cerca del depto policia fed..


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Bueno..conseguí escanear los amplificadores de FAPESA sin romper el libro 
Acá subo los amplificadores de 15, 20 y 25 Watts de FAPESA. Falta el de 40W que ya lo subí antes y está _*acá*_.

Espero que esto les sea de utilidad y les traiga muy buenos recuerdos!!!

PD: Los PCB ya diseñados y listos para usar aún se consiguen en San Juan, así que es probable que si revuelven un poco en la casa de electrónica amiga, tal vez las encuentren para armar estos hermosos amplificadores HiFi de fines de los 70's, que en la actualidad son extremadamente económicos.

Saludos!

PD: El copyright es el mismo que en el artículo del link mas arriba.


----------



## pandacba

Hola Ezavalla, amigo ese manual esta recien sacado de la estanteria de venta!!! jeje, que no es 2010? luce como cuando salio a la venta, no lo estropees amigo! ja el mío tenia el desgaste del uso periodico, es como el tuyo de 1979, luego salio en dos tomos donde incluian entre otras cosas, la linea TL de ampllificadores operacionales... Espero puedas escanearlo sin etropear tu manual de sistemas de sonido.
Por otro lado no creo que violes nada, estamos mostrando cosas vintage, y como dices ese manual era de Texas Argentina, y la mayoria de las cosas que habia en el ya ni siquiera se consiguen, salvo la linea TIP, TIC en cuanto a los trasnsistores y ademas has citado al editor. Te acordas de la revista chasis, la que más publicaba circuitos de audio de Siemens, encontre varias cosas sabes que? unas plaquetas que saque de algún equipo, al que seguro le puse algo más grande, y me fijo ahora y se trata de un circuito siemens con pre con controles de tonos del tipo de perdidas por inserccion, lamentablemente mi ex no tuvo mucho cuidados de mis cosas y quedaron expuestas, me tome el trabajo la limpie completamente, cambien el material extropeado, electróliticos, algunas R y los transistores, le puse potes que tenia, una fuente que jamás soño en su vida, una fuente conmutada de 24V parlante y la conecte a la salida de un DVD y ohhh!!! para mi sorpresa que bien sonaba!!! claro esta estuvo en una bandeja con càpsula de Cristal........, por más buena que fuera la placa a ese tipo de capsula no podias pedirle gran cosa, claro a la bandeja le pusimos una cápsula cerámica muy buena y una potencia de 25W por canal, sobraba para un ambiente familiar.... recordando los circuitos Fapesa recordaras que coexistian los Philips, que eran las mismas pero habia algunas diferencias en los valores de los componentes, recuerdos las discuciones entre los que más sabia sobre cual era mejor, incluso sobre el pre de 4 transistores, que alguna vez compre armado de la firma Modulkits, hoy los miro y claro las diferencias eran porque los circuitos Philips estaban realizado en base a los BC54X y los BC55X y Fapesa los lanzo con los BC14x y BC15x que fabricaba aqui, y la diferencia era para lograr una buena adaptación de los componentes...... ja te recordas esos transistores facetados con esas patitas "raras" creo que le decian sistema "lock-fit" algo asi como anclaje rápido, que te permitia ponerlo en los agujeros y quedaba encajado, claro estos debian ser algo mayor que para los otros BC, sabes? tengo unos cuantos! y hasta se me habia olvidado, encontre BC producidos por Siemens, tienen su clasico logo de la H superpuesta con ls Sm ja y quien se acuerda de los BC107? encontre 10 que compre para un pre que jamás realice, capsula metálica TO18...
Te entiendo cuando decis que se te pianto un lagrimón me pasa lo mismo y fijate jamás me gusto el tango salvo algunos temas de gardel, la cumparcita, el choclo y la puñalada, pero cada vez me suena más el " te acordas hermano que tiempos aquellos...." ja no usabamos gomina, más bien el pelo largo pero las escencias son las mismas, pero creo que lo vivido de los 60 a los 80 nunca más....
Te dejo un abrazo, mientras preparao más material para compartir y te cuento algo sobrel el Texas de 35W, armado junto al pre Texas en un equivo de Bi Amplificación con un canal central(hoy subwoffer) de 50W realizado en base al STK050 y testeado en el CIAL de la UNC..... no se si pueda conseguir lás gráficas ya que tuve acceso a ellas en aquel momento, muchos que las cosnciderna viejas y obsoletas se asombrarian con los resultados,

ja, acabo de ver que lo conseguiste! bravo muchacho, y de echo y por las dudas deberias escanearlo de a poco entero y tener asi una copia diital, es cierto lo que decis, son ecónomicos y realmente suenan muy pero muy bien, y no tienen ninguna complicación, para la salia hay infinidad de transistores que se pueden utilizar en lugar de los BD181, BD182 y BD183 y no pensar que por ser simetria cuasicomplementaria es una técnica vieja que no produce calidad, nada que ver de echo durante mucho tiempo a partir de cierta potencia fue la unica opción para lograr calidad de sonido, ya que era muy dificil realizar pares complementarios exactos, si bien habia en la práctica no se comportaban bien e introducian deformaciones en el sonido y muchas veces hasta inestabilidad, No por algo muchos amplificadores de renombre en el mundo alla en la cima del HIHG ENDED  lo utilizaron masivamente.
Que bueno q por alla se consigan las placas, voy averiguar si por aquí por Córdoba, Aries aún las tiene a la venta, tendo dos de esas placas a medio armar, ahh aquellos BD135.....140 no necesitan buje plástico
Aprovecho para hacer un comentaio aclarador amigo Ezavalla, dicho en otro hilo y por lo tanto para despejar dudas, la sensibilidad de estos y otros como los RCA modificados por Philips tienen una sensibilidad de 440mV y un forista dijo que esto no deberia ser de calidad ya que el audio profesional el standard es 1V, si, es cierto pero el standar profesional es una cosa y el HiFi hogareño es otra cosa muy distinta, persiguen fines muy diferentes más alla de difundir sonido, para una escucha de altísima calidad donde esten presente todos los tonos supone una escucha no a máximo volumen(a medida que aumenta la potencia la curva de distorción crece), se hace ha medio volumen, donde el amplificador tiene resto de sobra para reproducir cualquier pico de sonido en el espectro de la banda audible. y por lo tanto no habra pràcticamente deformacion, los parlantes no estaran forzados al máximo(ya que si estos estan exigidos al máximo introducen una fuerte distorción pudiendo llegar a dañar el equipo y ellos mismos)
A armarlos y probarlos y por cierto a disfrutarlos que el Hi-Fi no nacio en este siglo lo hizo en el pasado en pleno apogeo de las válvulas y tiene su inicio con el amplificador Williamson y la introducción de realimentación negativa para disminuir la distorción, pero esa es otra historia...
Quien se animara por ejemplo a armar un ejemplar Fapesa de por ejemplo 25W o 40W y compararlo con un RCA de 25W o 40W. es una experiencia que vale la pena ser echa y sobre todo, ser escuchada....


----------



## elbrujo

Tambien tuve un equipo de armado de Philips, a ver si alguno lo conoce/recuerda. Eran unos resortes que hacian de soldadura donde se enganchaban los componentes (a modo de nodo), se podian armar muchos circuitos.. era como un mecano electronico.. ja!

Sobre la plancha se ponia el circuito para armar "un carton" que servia de guia para colocar los componentes..


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

pandacba dijo:


> Hola Ezavalla, amigo ese manual esta recien sacado de la estanteria de venta!!! jeje, que no es 2010? luce como cuando salio a la venta, no lo estropees amigo! ja el mío tenia el desgaste del uso periodico, es como el tuyo de 1979, luego salio en dos tomos donde incluian entre otras cosas, la linea TL de ampllificadores operacionales...



Hola pandacba!
Si, el manual que conseguí está muy cuidado...al menos esa parte, y es justo la versión que salió antes de que lo dividieran en dos tomos, como vos dices. Este incluye toda la línea de C.I. de Texas de esa época...incluso está toda la serie TTL de Texas, pero solo el nombre, la función y un diagrama de la distribución de pines.



pandacba dijo:


> ja te recordas esos transistores facetados con esas patitas "raras" creo que le decian sistema "lock-fit" algo asi como anclaje rápido, que te permitia ponerlo en los agujeros y quedaba encajado, claro estos debian ser algo mayor que para los otros BC, sabes? tengo unos cuantos! y hasta se me habia olvidado, encontre BC producidos por Siemens, tienen su clasico logo de la H superpuesta con ls Sm ja y quien se acuerda de los BC107? encontre 10 que compre para un pre que jamás realice, capsula metálica TO18...



Esos transistores que tenés son una joya! Cuando yo empecé con la electrónica, esos ya no se conseguían en San Juan, asi que me crié con los BC54X/55X...y la verdad es que son excelentes, si no fuera por que ahora también los truchan . Y tengo guardados un par de BC109 que me sobraron de los que usé para un medidor de nivel SPL que apareció en la Radio Práctica...pero aún no termino de armarlo!!!  



pandacba dijo:


> ja, acabo de ver que lo conseguiste! bravo muchacho, y de echo y por las dudas deberias escanearlo de a poco entero y tener asi una copia diital



See....sabés que lo pensé? El problema es que hay mucha información que ya no tiene casi aplicación (transistores de germanio y CI que ya no se consiguen), así que escanearlo entero sería solo para compartirlo con los nostálgicos como nosotros...



pandacba dijo:


> Aprovecho para hacer un comentaio aclarador amigo Ezavalla, dicho en otro hilo y por lo tanto para despejar dudas, la sensibilidad de estos y otros como los RCA modificados por Philips tienen una sensibilidad de 440mV y un forista dijo que esto no deberia ser de calidad ya que el audio profesional el standard es 1V, si, es cierto pero el standar profesional es una cosa y el HiFi hogareño es otra cosa muy distinta, persiguen fines muy diferentes más alla de difundir sonido, para una escucha de altísima calidad donde esten presente todos los tonos supone una escucha no a máximo volumen(a medida que aumenta la potencia la curva de distorción crece), se hace ha medio volumen, donde el amplificador tiene resto de sobra para reproducir cualquier pico de sonido en el espectro de la banda audible. y por lo tanto no habra pràcticamente deformacion, los parlantes no estaran forzados al máximo(ya que si estos estan exigidos al máximo introducen una fuerte distorción pudiendo llegar a dañar el equipo y ellos mismos)



Nunca había escuchado sobre ese comentario que mencionás...
En la época de esos amplificadores, la hoy tan común *señal de nivel de línea* NI SIQUIERA SE USABA (hablo de 1977) y 440mV era la sensibilidad de entrada estándar para cualquier amplificador y el nivel de salida de los preamplificadores de ese entonces. El audio profesional solo era una extensión del audio hogareño HiFi con equipos un poco mayores en potencia....y nada mucho mas diferente de eso...


Saludos y un gran abrazo!!!


----------



## pandacba

Nacian negocios morian otros, se fue Eneka, Galli hnos.... nacieron otras..... pero parte de la escencia se fue con aquellas casas que marcaron nuestra historia fuertemente...
Recuerdo muchos chicos que en el sueño de armar tal o cual circuto ivan con este a preguntar precios por todos lados a ver donde salia una moneda menos..... si se conseguia todo el único escollo era a veces lo ecónomico, que se solucionab guardando las monedas que nos daban para el recreo, haciendo algún trabajito extra, juntando entre varios, y con el alma llena de iluciones, cuano se tenia todo se iva a comprar y no veiamos la hora de empezar a colocarlo....

Ezavalla salia en en Sistemas de sonido el ampli de cien con driver a transformador? ah y el otro el de 240W basado en dos placas una de las cuales teneia el inversor de fase para que pudiera trabajar en puente... Sabes creo que yo tenia el Cuaderno Fapesa donde se lo publico y se daban todo los detalles de funcionamiento y puesta en marcha, tendria que buscarlo espero que mi ex no me halla tirado


----------



## elbrujo

Recuerdo que en ENEKA habia un sr mayor que era el que sabia.. y cuando se quemaba algo te daba alguna pista.. sino a comprar todo de nuevo..


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si y aparte había un par de venderorAs , pero por sobre todo una de ellas sabía un montonazo , y además te atendía bien y con trato cordial.


----------



## elbrujo

No me acuerdo de ellas.. oops.. Galli estaba en Entre Rios, no? y otra que iba Alamtec que sigue estando y otra en la calle de atras cerca de Av. de Mayo


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

pandacba dijo:


> Ezavalla salia en en Sistemas de sonido el ampli de cien con driver a transformador?



Seee....querés que lo suba?

Lo malo es que es imposible de armar, por que ese trafo ya no se fabrica. Yo tenía dos PCB con los trafos y todo, pero nunca pude probarlo por que lo armé cuando iba a entrar a la universidad y ahí me quitaron todo el tiempo en los primeros dos años...y luego ya me olvidé...
Las he estado buscando por todas partes, pero no aparecen y empiezo a temer en otra limpieza de mi madre...


----------



## Fogonazo

pandacba dijo:


> Nacian negocios morian otros, se fue Eneka, Galli hnos.... nacieron otras..... pero parte de la escencia se fue con aquellas casas que marcaron nuestra historia fuertemente...


Aparte de esas 2, ya extintas, me acuerdo de cuando "Laino y Gatti" de encontraba en la calle Lavalle a 1/2 cuadra de Carlos Pellegrini, allí compraba gabinetes de todo tipo, tamaño y colores de los que todavía me quedan varios.
En Galli Hnos. compre mi segundo multímetro, un RCA análogo por supuesto.


----------



## pandacba

ezavalla dijo:


> Seee....querés que lo suba?
> 
> Lo malo es que es imposible de armar, por que ese trafo ya no se fabrica. Yo tenía dos PCB con los trafos y todo, pero nunca pude probarlo por que lo armé cuando iba a entrar a la universidad y ahí me quitaron todo el tiempo en los primeros dos años...y luego ya me olvidé...
> Las he estado buscando por todas partes, pero no aparecen y empiezo a temer en otra limpieza de mi madre...




jaja, hasta para nuestros progenitores eramos una especie rara, inundando la casa, cuando no de la resina del estaño, o de la que usabamos para limpiar la punta del soldador y que luego tambien para evitar que se oxiden nuestras plaquetas(resina vegetal) ahhh y si se nos quemaba algo, uno por dentro, le pasaban mil cosas, bronca desepción, lo más doloroso era cuando esos componentes quemados eran el resultado un largo acopio, y que en un istante se esfumaban, y claro ese olorcito, inhundaba todo, y la mamá nene!! queres incendiar la casa!!!, que estuviste haciendo que otra vez quedo todo con ese feo olor!!!!, o nuestro padre, si arruinas la instalación te mato!!!  y cosas por el estilo, mi padre era metálurgico y tenia taller en casa, y bueno no tuve mejor idea que guardar mis primera botellas de percloruro férrico alli, junto con otros productos, casi me mata mi padre, ya que este se evaporaba y oxidaba en forma terrible el hierro, (me termino haciendo un cuartito para que meta mis cosas alli y no ponga en peligro nada)

y guarda con dejar algo pro alli porque misteriosamente desaparecia, este muchacho que guarda tantos cachivaches!!!

Si , Ezaballa subilo si podes, porque en mi caso la peor depredadora fue mi ex mujer, entre lo que sobrevivio y rescate de las ruinas estan un par de placas y dos transformadores de ese modelo, si mal no recuerdo con el circuito se publicaba los datos del trafo, si no es asi lo subo porque esa parte que por alguna razón la copie aparte se salvo del olocausto y tengo los datos de ese trafo, cantidad de vueltas, diametro del alambre y laminación, lo cual hace posible llevarlo a la práctica si no nos animamos a hacerlos nosotros, con esos datos a cualquier bobinador de trafos.
Ese circuito me sorprendio por lo bien que andaba y lo bien que sonaba y ojo!! era bien robusto, no se rompia asi nomás.....
Lo único curioso, de esa placa era que el driver en clase, un 2N3055 se colocaba en el impreso sobre una "U" de aluminio, y me acuerdo que Fabesa daba las dimensiones y espesores, mi amigo armo dos, en realidad era reposicion, de unos circuitos identicos estropeados, puso todo nuevo, lo curioso que decia que el calor que se generaba en driver era tanto que la base y el emisor del driver se desoldaron.... era para unos muchachos que propalaban, era verano y tenian que sacarle la tapa y pnerle un ventilador, luego mi amigo no se muy bien porue se quedo con todo el lote y se lo compre trafo, placas y disipadores y arme un equipo, con un pre diseñado alrededor de un TL074 basado en los lineamientos de National en su libro Audio-radio Handbook, del cual por fortuna lo que fotocopie lo tengo intacto, de alli tomamos un contro de tonos de 3 vias que mi amigo ensayo en el CIAL de la UNC y me trajo la gráfica de respuesta en frecuencia, simplemente espectaular, resolvi el tema del driver sacando el transitor de la plaqueta y montandolo a los sobre un disipador MG3E de 15cm de longitu, y santo remedio, sirvio durante muchos años, realmente funcionaba muy bien...
Despues quise armar otro para someterlo a algun ensayo más pero nunca lo concrete y me quedaron los trafos...


----------



## Fogonazo

pandacba dijo:


> ....Lo único curioso, de esa placa era que el driver en clase, un 2N3055 se colocaba en el impreso sobre una "U" de aluminio, y me acuerdo que Fabesa daba las dimensiones y espesores, mi amigo armo dos, en realidad era reposicion, de unos circuitos identicos estropeados, puso todo nuevo, *lo curioso que decia que el calor que se generaba en driver era tanto que la base y el emisor del driver se desoldaron*......


Cierto.

En algún lugar tengo el boletín de Fapesa con los datos del transformador.
Incluso creo que tengo una placa con el transformador montado.


----------



## pandacba

> En Galli Hnos. compre mi segundo multímetro, un RCA análogo por supuesto.



Fogonazo me hiciste recordar mi primer tester, me lo regalo mi abuelo, un Hansen FN, el que venia con varios juegos de puntas incluidas una de alta tensión hasta 28KV, aún lo conservo, pero dejo de funcionar, cuando un día mi hermana (limpiadora furiosa) me lo hizo caer, me enter cuando fui a utilizarlo de pronto no media y me fijo.... algo le habia pasado a la aguja!!! se habia salido de sus montantes!!! me queria morir, los muelles antagonistas no se habian roto, asi que con mucho cuidado afloje los apoyos coloque la aguja en su sitio y posicione cuidadosamente los soportes, los cuales previamente habia marcado para no arruinar el sistema..... pero poco duro mi alegria ya no media como antes, la aguja acusaba problemas.... seguro debido al golpe y a flexionar para salirse de sus apoyos el eje quedo doblado, y lo guarde, con la esperanza de conseguir alguno fuera de servicio pero con el instrumento en buen estado, y estuve cerca de ello en dos oportunidades pero bueno no se dio, Ja menudo reto se llevo la chinita, como mi padre sabia que estaba furioso y con razón porque el veia como lo cuidaba, me dio dinero y me compre otro, y elegi otro Hansen un 3020 y años despues estuve cerquita de tener un Hansen de los denomindados de "cinta tensa" cuando fui habian vendido el último y no los repusieron, ese tenia 100K por volt y el 3020 tenia 50K por Volt, este último me sirvio muchos años, hasta que un día, me paso esas cosas rarar que suceden a veces, estaba ajustando una fuente hago una medición, estaba unos pocos volt alta, y cambio unos componentes para que el control me quede  centrado, mido una vez más, pero la aguja ni se movio... se me murio la fuente!!! me dije, y lo primero que pense me mande una macana desenchufe descargue los electroliticos y quise medir un par de cosas, pero la aguja seguia inmóvil, no media voltaje, tampoco ohmiaje, el fusible me dije, quite la cubierta, este estaba intaco!!!, que tonto seguro alguna de las puntas, puesto por ohm uno las clavijas y nada!!! ya me entro a entrar mala espina, no habia ningún componente chamuscado, asi que me encamine al instrumento, tal vez el diodo de protección, y me doy cuenta que la aguja al mover el tester hacia un movimiento raro, le quito la cubierta transparente para fijarme bien en el instrumento y alli pude ver uno de los resortes espiralados cortado!!! me quise morir!!! parecia condenado a no poder tenr un buen instrumento...
por necesidad urgente me compre un YF360, no era el original Sanwa, ya no se vendián corrian los 90, pero este realmente fue muy bueno y preciso, aún lo tengo y lo utilizo a menudo, solo las puntas cada tantos años se las cambio, la aguja bien amortiguada llega a su posición y no se pasa de largo, tuve la oportunidad de constratarlo con un Sanwa original y la verdad que era identico y al medir median igual ambos, me he lamentado no haber comprado otro,....
Lo que siempre quise fue poder conseguir un VTM, conocia un señor que tenia un RCA que hermoso bicho!!!....
Mi amigo halla por el 79 se compro un multímetro digital de 31/2 dig era un Kitley de mesa, le salio una fortuna, se le fueron dos sueldos!!!! hasta el kit intersil era carísimo y ojo ese tester no tenia nada adicional, solo era digital y muy preciso.... tenia pantalla de Cristal Liquido (LCD)


----------



## alejo244

"¿Sabía usted que sólo en los manuales hay más transistores que en ENEKA?" Rezaba la publicidad en Radio Práctica. Ay,dorada juventud!!!! ja ja


----------



## Fogonazo

pandacba dijo:


> Fogonazo me hiciste recordar mi primer tester, me lo regalo mi abuelo, un Hansen FN, el que venia con varios juegos de puntas incluidas una de alta tensión hasta 28KV, aún lo conservo, pero dejo de funcionar,....


El Hansen FN también fue mi primer multímetro, pero yo lo compre, en la familia no había electrónicos .
​


----------



## puntano87

Hola, soy Gabriel de San Luis capital, hace un instante había escrito un comentario re largo alagando a todos ustedes por su historia y experiencia, hasta que mi hermana vino y pasó el sepillo para limpiar y me desenchufó la maquina... se imaginarán todas las cosas hermosas que le dije no? El tema es que tengo mucha bronca y ya volver a escribir toooodo de nuevo no dá.. 
En fin, era decirles que estoy orgulloso y también me emociona saber que había una Agentina pujante en la electronica, me re enganché leyendo y me encantó saber sus anecdotas aunque solamente tengo 21 años y no vivi todo eso, pero igual nuestra generacion avanza con los proyectos gracias a la incleible experiencia de todos ustedes..
Yo tengo un amplificador de intrumento(de bajo mas precisamente), es un cabezal IONIC Bass 100, el cual posee una placa fapesa de 100w y realmente suena muy bien.
El otro comentario que les queria hacer, es que revolviendo las cosas de mi papá encontré unas placas de SYNCLER de 12W, se vé que las vendian como audiomodulo para armar por el papel que traían(adjunto imagen). Me decidí a montarlas y las tube funcionando por un tiempo, eran dos, una andaba perfecto pero la otra amplificaba agudos nada mas, asi que hice un pequeño ampli de medios y agudos y realmente superaba mis necesidades porque no lo quería para amplificar graves.. el problema es que ahora no funciona una de ellas, en realidad amplifica poco, y los transistores de salida que traen estan limados y no logro diferenciarlos pero me parece que son TIP29. Quería conseguir el diagrama pero no lo encontré y por eso llegué hasta este tema del foro y me enganché leyendo. El circuito se parece al amplificador de texas posteado por ezavalla, pero en realidad es diferente porque en el circuito de polarización utiliza diodos y hay componentes añadidos en diferentes lugares, en fín, en el PCB de mi placa dice SYNCLER 12W y como podran apreciar, en el papel dice SYNCLER 12,5W sobre una carga de 8 ohms y se alimenta con fuente simple de 35V. En la misma placa tiene un preamplificador con control de volumen, graves y agudos con transistores también. Bueno si alguien tiene información sobre esta placa viejita, por favor compartanla ya que quiero repararla.
Desde ya, muchas gracias a todos!


----------



## pandacba

Fogonazo dijo:


> Cierto.
> 
> En algún lugar tengo el boletín de Fapesa con los datos del transformador.
> Incluso creo que tengo una placa con el transformador montado.



Hola Fogonazo, hola a todos, si lo encuentras al boletin Fapesa donde estaban los datos del trafo me agradaria que lo subas, lo único que recuerdo es que los tres arrllamientos eran iguales, se lo bobinaba trifilarmente.

Si, ese mismo, realmente era un muy buen aparato, y el manual que lo acompañaba, esta entre lo mejo que he visto, ya que no solo se dedicaba a explicar cada escala, sino a como utilizar dich instrumento, recuerdo que tenia escalas multipo de 7,14y 35 (7V,14V, 35V,70V,140V,350 y 700V.) decia como medir los trnasistores de germanio  y de silicio, las medidas que daba en uno y otro caso.
Tenia una punta rigida que se colocaba en el TERMINAL marcado RF y el cual estaba asociando internamente a un diodo de germanio que se hacia de detector, ja la parte inferior era metálica, y la de arriba plástica de un color rojo/ bordó, tenia su buen peso, internamente utilizaba dos pilas chicas AA(1015) y una especial que era de un largo algo mayor que la 1015, pero su cuerpo era cuadrado y la misma era de 22V, que se conseguía sin ningún problema en aquellos años. aparte de la punta de HV tenia dos puntas más hasta 2KV, incluso mostraba en dicho manual como medir capacidades utilizando una fuente de alterna(que podia ser la red misma) y otras cosas que ya no recuerdo.  
Era evidente que las escalas estaban pensadas para su utilización sobre todo en equipo valvulares, y era más práctico ya que medir 6V en la escala de 7V o 12V en la escala de 14 era creo mejor que medir en una escala de 10 y 50 respectivamente.


De echo soñaba con un multímetro especial, el SANWA-505 que era electrónico tenia una escala enorme y estaba en un gabinete de madera, hoy venden uno semejante que es una replica del mismo, pero obvio no de la misma calidad(el instrumento) aunque lleva un en el amplidiferncial un FET en un solo chip.

Que recuerdos......

Recuerdan Heathkit?, venian muy buenas cosas en kits de esta firma norteamericana... yo alcance a conocer algunos.... Testers, Osciloscopios...

Ah voy escribiendo y me voy recordando, La RCA en el tiempos de los Tubos también lanzo una serie de instrumentos, como osciloscopios y VOM-VT (multimetro electrónico) donde el voltimetro que era de gran impedancia permitia hacer una gran cantidad de meciones...
Voy a subir unas fotos, recuerdo haber vistos muchos, ja no todos los técnicos tenian uno, era bastante carito, y siempre recordaba la punta del voltímetro que era bastante "gorda" siempre sentia curiosidad pero la verdad nunca pude saber porque era asi, ni mucho menos que llevaba dentro, pero bueno con los años lo supe, alli estaban las valvulas-diodos del rectificador era un diodo doble, aparte el cable de esa punta era grueso ya que por dentro pasaban varios cables envueltos en una malla, y en el instrumento el terminal tenia varios pines los cuales se sujetaban firmemente con una pieza roscada y moleteada .....



puntano87 dijo:


> Hola, soy Gabriel de San Luis capital, hace un instante había escrito un comentario re largo alagando a todos ustedes por su historia y experiencia, hasta que mi hermana vino y pasó el sepillo para limpiar y me desenchufó la maquina...



Hola puntano87, me alegra que te hallas enganchado leyendo estos testimonios de un país que una vez tuvimos, a tu edad soñabamos con muchas cosas que eran posibles, pero nos robaron, sueños y un montón de cosas, cuando estabamos listo ya no quedaba mucho, algunos optaron por irse otro por quedarse, yo entre ellos.....

hay dos cosas importantes que te seran buenas, leer mucho y conocer estas historias para que muchachos como tu puedan simentar un mañana mejor...

Hay las hermanas, las cosas que nos han echo en aras de la limpieza!!!! jaja habras leído lo que le hizo a mi hansen FN ja....

En cuanto a ese circuito espero que alguno lo tenga, lo he buscado pero no y tengo muchos tanto de kits como comerciales, para darte una mano seria interesante si pudieras fotografiarlo por el lado de las soldaduras y por el lado de los componentes. eso me servidar para poder cotejar el circuito con los que tengo y de última hacer el relevamiento correspondiente( algo habitual en mi) y de esa manera poder ayudarte. Es posible que sea una variante de Texas o Fapesa, era muy común para ahorrar el preset que se pusieran resistencias fijas e incluso se reemplazara el conjunto TR preset por diodos y una R, esto se hacia para reducir costos, en base a varios prototipos y por estadistica sabian que con tales valores fijos quedaba dentro de ciertos limites, y se ahorraban componentes y el tiempo en el ajuste

si no tienes como tomarle las fotos, sacar un par de fotocopias del lado de las soldaduras también serviria, una tal cual sale y otra donde marcas los componentes.
Hasta pronto y el aliento a seguir adelante con la electrónica


----------



## aguantesoda

Hola y perdón por reflotar el post que esta quedando viejo ya; pero... alguno tiene el diagrama que cita Pandacba ? 

El habla de lo siguiente : "Philips Fapesa de 100W(en realidad entrega alrededor de 90W) que utiliza  dos 2N3055 en la salida(tambien podrian ser dos BD183) utiliza dos  transitores de la linea BC en la entrada y otro  2N3055 como exitador en  clase A y el acople entre estos y los transistores de salida es un  transformador. Originalmente el Driver deberia colocarse en la placa con  un disipador en U".

Yo actualmente me topé con un Roller Bass 200 que posee un circuito MUY parecido al que Pandacba describe, sólo que a la salida utiliza 6 transistores 2n3055, por ello creo que de tener el diagrama ó al menos un esquema orientativo me serviría para guiarme y poder reparar mi circuito.

Agradezco su ayuda, y nuevamente me disculpo por remontar este post.


----------



## pandacba

Hola aguantesoda, Aqui te dejo el esquema del mismo.

Te hago una aclaración con respecto  a la potencia, ya que mucho se habla por lo que se lee y se ve pero quienes hablan solo hacen expeculaciones teóricas en la mayor parte de los casos.
Sobre este amplificador, se han dicho muchas cosas, como que el trafo introduce distorción etc etc.
Hemos reparado y armado este amplificador muchas veces y lo hemos sometidos a pruebas.
Sin duda los tr BDY20 eran una mejor opcón que los 2N3055 pero no eran faciles de conseguir.
A raiz de pruebas realizadas, y sorprendernos con el resultado auditivo, lo sometimos a una serie de pruebas, y un diseño simple eficaz y teniendo en cuenta el tipo de amplificador una buena calidad prestaciones. cubre el ancho de banda previsto por Fapesa, al igual que la potencia. y la distorción, obviamente un trafo mal echo mala calidad de nucleo, o con menos apilamiento producira problemas, porque se saturara antes d tiempo y obvio eso introducra distorición, pero no es inherente al diseño, ya queesta es bastante baja, no entra en la gama HI-FI, pero sorpresivamente da mucho más de lo que se podria esperar a primafase, muchos que creen saber con solo mirar, confunden a los amplficadores clase B que si tienen distorsión, sobre todo por cruce, este no es el caso.
En mi caso mi voz es muy particular y son pocos los amplificadores que son capaces de reproducir el matiz, y este es uno de los que los reproduce, de alli nuestra sorpressa y el porque la ensayamaos.
Cuando la tenión dealimentación baja a +-40V la potencia entregada es de 90W, lo cual ocurre con un trafo que nor regule bien si se mantienen los al menos los +-45V llega a los 100 y con +-50 a pleno es capaz de entregar hasta 125W pero la distorción trepa  al 10%
A 100W y 15Khz la distorción esta en 1,6 %. Otro tema en los 80 estaba tan de moda utilizar los transistores Texas que la mayoria armaba todo con ellos, no eran alos, solo que habia much dispersión de carácterisiticas, lo cual traia problemas al profano, en cambio la líne BC europea tanto Fapesa(Nacionales)Philips, Siemens, Fairchild, etc eran excelentes, tomando al azar un lote y midiendo sus carácterisiticas habia muy pero muy poca diferencia.


----------



## DOSMETROS

pandacba dijo:


> Aqui te dejo el esquema del mismo.
> 
> Te hago una aclaración con respecto a la potencia, ya que mucho se habla por lo que se lee y se ve pero quienes hablan solo hacen expeculaciones teóricas en la mayor parte de los casos.
> Sobre este amplificador, se han dicho muchas cosas, como que el trafo introduce distorción etc etc.
> Hemos reparado y armado este amplificador muchas veces y lo hemos sometidos a pruebas.
> Sin duda los tr BDY20 eran una mejor opcón que los 2N3055 pero no eran faciles de conseguir.
> A raiz de pruebas realizadas, y sorprendernos con el resultado auditivo, lo sometimos a una serie de pruebas, y un diseño simple eficaz y teniendo en cuenta el tipo de amplificador una buena calidad prestaciones. cubre el ancho de banda previsto por Fapesa, al igual que la potencia. y la distorción, obviamente un trafo mal echo mala calidad de nucleo, o con menos apilamiento producira problemas, porque se saturara antes d tiempo y obvio eso introducra distorición, pero no es inherente al diseño, ya queesta es bastante baja, no entra en la gama HI-FI, pero sorpresivamente da mucho más de lo que se podria esperar a primafase, muchos que creen saber con solo mirar, confunden a los amplficadores clase B que si tienen distorsión, sobre todo por cruce, este no es el caso.
> En mi caso mi voz es muy particular y son pocos los amplificadores que son capaces de reproducir el matiz, y este es uno de los que los reproduce, de alli nuestra sorpressa y el porque la ensayamaos.
> Cuando la tenión dealimentación baja a +-40V la potencia entregada es de 90W, lo cual ocurre con un trafo que nor regule bien si se mantienen los al menos los +-45V llega a los 100 y con +-50 a pleno es capaz de entregar hasta 125W pero la distorción trepa al 10%
> A 100W y 15Khz la distorción esta en 1,6 %. Otro tema en los 80 estaba tan de moda utilizar los transistores Texas que la mayoria armaba todo con ellos, no eran alos, solo que habia much dispersión de carácterisiticas, lo cual traia problemas al profano, en cambio la líne BC europea tanto Fapesa(Nacionales)Philips, Siemens, Fairchild, etc eran excelentes, tomando al azar un lote y midiendo sus carácterisiticas habia muy pero muy poca diferencia.


 

Juaz  con ese Fapesa , habré armado cinco de esos , pucha que sonaba fuerte y feo , comparado con el de 40 Watts .

¿ tenés los datos del transformador Pandacba  ?

Saludos !


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

DOSMETROS dijo:


> ¿ tenés los datos del transformador Pandacba  ?


Lo tengo, lo tengo, lo tengo!!!!!   
Tengo el esquema original (en el libro) con las explicaciones y el descule de las especificaciones del trafo.
Y tengo un amigo que armó uno de ellos con trafos traídos de Cordoba y era una belleza el sonido que tenía...con los parlantes de que disponíamos (que tampoco eran taaan malos...eran Audifiel).

Si me hago un rato, mas tarde lo escaneo y lo subo.

Saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS

Dale , que en uno de mis tres divorcios perdí el manual ese .

Armaba uno de Siemens también con transformador de excitación . . . y también perdí ese manual .

Saludos !


----------



## martt

hola amigos tengo los datos del drive de 100w y la de 500w no tengo tiempo el domingo se los paso con las reformas que tiene trabaja 2 4 8 homios
saludos

podrian hacel el pcb q*UE* siempre la ice a pulmon
gracias

a me olbidava la fidelidad es exelente arme muchas de estas les dere todos los datos para armar ambas mientras sigan aportando ideas no se olbiden del pcb no tengo tiempo para hacerlo


----------



## pandacba

> Lo tengo, lo tengo, lo tengo!!!!!


 Esa frase me resulta familiar....... Ezavalla!!!! como estas???, por aqui nubladito y frio, ja sali en primavera y volvi en otoño que paso!!! dije jajaja
Que tal dos metros, si tengo toda la info pero Ezavalla tiene la que salio en el Libro sistemas de sonido, es la misma esta basado en un libro de Philips Holanda, creo que era Audio HI-FI o algo asi de alli Fapesa lo tomo y lo adapto a los transistores que se conseguian en el mercado, 
Ando a la casa de los circuitos publicados por Siemens, tengo solo uno de 50W completo con pre filtros y fuente. luego algunos esquemas sueltos de 15 y 20W pero habia más, tengo uno solo de Fairchild de 30W y también se publicaron varios, y busco un manual de motorola, que creo el titulo era Amplificadores de Audio con Transistores Motorola o muy semjante, tenía unos diseños muy pero muy buenos, remataba con unos equipos de 100W, mostraban incluso el PCB, habia amplificadores con sus transistores darlington. quien tenga algo de esto que lo suba porfi ahhh recupere el pre de la RCA para sus placas de 70,40,25 y12W

Algunos dicen que el Fapesa de 100W sonaba muy mal, pero todo tiene que ver con la calidad de los materiales y sobre todo con el armado del driver que no es nada complicado, obvio hay que utilizar un buen núcleo, respetar la altura de la apilación, el diámetro de los alambres y hacerlo en forma trifilar ya que los tres devanaddos llevan el mismo número de espiras. Si este trafito esta bien echo suena muy pero muy bien, no digo que es un hi-fi porque no llega, si se le ponia los BDY20 se notaba diferencia, pero un circuito tan simple de tan buen rendimiento y un muy buen sonido, tengan en cuenta que no estaba destinado para la escucha en el living de la casa, era para salones, aire libre, etc 1.6% de distorción a 15Khz a 100W es una cifra excelente y un detalle muy importante, si el pre esta bien echo suena espectacular


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Como andan amigos!
DOSMETROS:
Hombre reincidente usted...eh?    tres matrimonios...?   
PANDACBA:
Como andás pandacba? Así que hace frío por allá? Acá hoy estuvo muy lindo, pero la verdad es que me acosté a las 17:00 y recién me levanto...y no tengio idea que pasó en esas horas...pero me voy a enterar por que ahora tengo que buscar a mi hijo...

Bueno, me dejo de tontear y les subo el escaneo del libro de Fapesa. Como de costumbre, si alguien supone que esto de alguna manera viola el copyright de esta gente...puede proceder a borrar el archivo.

Saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS

ezavalla dijo:


> Como andan amigos!
> DOSMETROS:
> Hombre reincidente usted...eh?    tres matrimonios...?
> Saludos!


 

Soldado que huye . . .  sirve pa otras guerras 

¡ Gracias Ezavalla ! 

Tengo los BC149 o BC549 lock fit y algunos 3055 de 30 años  , ya me ocupo de ver por ese núcleo de *grano orientado* y lo armo

Saludos !


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Buenísimo!!!!
Si armás uno, subite unas fotos, por que el último de esos que ví fué en 1982...

Saludos!


----------



## pandacba

Amigos he recordado que debo tener 2 placas de ese amplificador, la buscare y si estan subire un escaneo para que sirva de guía para quien quiera, armarla.
Con esas placas nos ocurrio alg curioso, eran de un equipo de unos muchachos que hacian propalación, en eventos, cumples, aniversarios, bodas, etc. Lo recibio mi amigo, recuerdo que las originales etaban muy estropeadas, y como en uno de los manuales de edicient, tenia toda la info, compro placas nuevas y armo las dos, funcionaban bien de una, pero ocurrio algo curioso que no pudimos encontrar el porque, y era que tras un buen rato de andar, el driver tomaba tanta temperatura que se desoldo!! si no es una exagración, se desoldo, la aleta tenia las dimensiones correctas, en las placas viejas pareciera no haber tenido ese problema, tras medir y hacer alguna corrección en la corriente de reposo, cuidando que no causara distorción, equipos mediante, osciloscopio, generador de señal, milivoltimetro, ya no se desoldo más, pero trás muchas horas de funcionar el driver seguia calentando y allisi presentaba problemas. Habia que sacarle la tapa y ventilarlo.
Lo curioso es que averguamos con otros colegas y no manifestaban ese problema, no recuerdo como fue que mi amigo se quedo con las placa, y el trafo. Un par de años después necesitaba un equipo para una congregación evangélica, y le compraron ese material, placas y transformador, yo, directamente saque los driver de la placa y los coloque en un dispador del tipo MG3, tenia algun temor de que el cableado cauara algún tipo de inestabilidad o intrdugera algún tipo de realimentación. los dos drivers estaban colocados en un solo diisipador, e incluso por cuestiones de espacio de una de las placas, tambien saque fuera el trafo. el pre estaba basado en los lineamientos de National en su manual en su manual "Audio and Radio Handbook"(al que busco afanosamente, lo tengo fotocopiado parcialmente) y era un control de bajos, medios y agudos que resuto ser una maravilla.
Jamás dio problema pese a los cambios mencionados, lo calibramos y quedo joya!! funcionano por mucho tiempo, y una de las cosas que más nos llamo la  atención, era la calidad de sonido y sobre todo que reprodujera fielmente mi timbre de voz, lo cual la mayoria no hace.

Seria interesnte una vez armado y  probado, intentar colocar otro tipos de transistores con mayor FT y ver el comportamiento y que diferencias se pueden apreciar.
Comento ademas que los he visto armado y funcionando con TIP41C en el driver y sin ningún problema
Al igual de Ezavalla no he visto otro desde 1984....

Ah y porqu tengo yo esas placas? porque años después alguien prolongo los cables de parlantes y no aislo la unión y lo dejo asi por el piso, justo por donde pasaban personas, se juntaron y Kaputt!!! se daño lo peor fue que en uno de ellos el trafo quedo sentido y ya no media igual que el otro, y estaba contra reloj y asi que sali a ver que conseguía, y plaquetod habia lanzado por aquellos dias un ampli de 100W basado en nuestro conocido RCA y que fuera modificado por Philips elcoma y que Fapesa presento en sus manuales, lo arme, puse en marcha y realmente no podia creer lo excelente del sondo! muy pero muy bueno, el que conciio y escucho los de 40W sabe la calidad de audio, pero este los supera.

Como últmo  modultechnics vende un modulo del mismo pero llevado a 180W, a este nunca lo probe ni tube oportunidad de escucharlo, tengo el circuito del mismo para el que desee armarlo me los solicita


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

pandacba dijo:


> Amigos he recordado que debo tener 2 placas de ese amplificador, la buscare y si estan subire un escaneo para que sirva de guía para quien quiera, armarla.


Muy bueno!!!! Escanealas y subilas para tener completos los datos de ese ampli.
Yo *"creo"* que en San Juan todavía tienen PCBs de esas en un negocio de electrónica, por que también tienen las Fapesa de 40-W y en las listas aparecían en stock las Fapesa de 100-W...y las únicas que conozco son estas .
Verdaderamente lamento que el trafo ya no está disponible comercialmente, y mas lamento que mi madre haya hecho limpieza de mis cosas cuando me casé y ya no estén las plaquetas con los trafitos que yo tenía...

PD: Ahora recuerdo que quemé unos cuantos 2N3055 hasta que medí como corno era la fase en los secundarios del trafo, por que los que yo tenía eran medio ped****rros y no tenían ninguna marca ni nada que lo indicara...y los puntitos esos que aparecen en el diagrama SON CLAVE para que funcione el ampli...


----------



## pandacba

Con la existencia de carreteles hoy en dia, el bobinado se hace más facil, antes era un verdadero lío, como el arrollamiento es trifilar no es complicado hacerlo uno mismo, más si se dispone, de por ejemplo un miitorno o un taladro con velocidad variable, lo único que queda es un contador, que bien puede ser mecánico, extraido o tomado prestado de una máquina de tejer y hasta comprado como repuesto al propósito.....
De echo con los datos tamén podemos pedicerlo que lo hagan a un comercio dedicado al bobinaje y no deberian salir más de 12 peso por el tamaño

Rompiendo se aprende o no ? claro, pero la bronca de los TR muertos hay que bancarla

Te comente que tengo el circuito de el de 40W llevado a 100W por philps? con TR darlingtons, y sobre 4 ohms, tengo esquema y pcb, los TR's de saida son los BDX67/68 cápsula TO3 metálica


----------



## Fogonazo

Yo he armado un par y recuerdo que *NO* sonaban mal.
Incluso por algún lado tengo una placa armada incluyendo el transformador y todo.
Lo que no me gustaba de ese diseño es que el transistor de excitación calentaba como una estufa.


----------



## DOSMETROS

El de 40 Watts de Fapesa era mi caballito de batalla , ese si sonaba muuuuuuuuy bién , armé chiquicientos mil con el propio pre de Fapesa , lo que le odiaba a esa plaqueta era que no tenía casi lugar para atornillarla :enfadado: , la protección contra cortos era muy eficiente y no recortaba si estaba bién calibrada . He de tener 4 de esas plaquetas de fiberglass tiradas por ahí hechas por error al revés 

Estuve preguntando , y por lo menos las casas de Boulogne Sur Mer (Plaza Once) ya no venden impresos ya  hechos como antaño .

El Siemens de 50 también sonaba bonito . . .  aunque menos bonito 

Saludos !


----------



## pandacba

Hola Fogonazo!!!, en invierno no habia problemas, pero en el verano.... sera porque es casi un disño nórdico? digo por la latitud de Holanda jeje.
Tengo dos pacas del de 40W Fapesa armadas con resistencias Iskra, una de 25W la que lleva lo transistores de salia en el impreso(lo que no me gustaban de estas placas era que el capacitor de salida, habia que colocarlo aparte, claro entendamos que estos diseños, que fueron tomados como dije antes de un libro de Philips, eran de los primeos disños en estas potencias con transistores de silicio y por es entonces una capacidad de 2200uf x50V era un tachito bastante grande y pesado como para poner en el impreso, recordar que los primero impresos tampoco eran una maravilla, a tal punto que la técnica de reparación no era desoldar el componene si no cortar los  terminales dejando una longitud para poder soldar el nuevo, ya que el imreso se levantaba con suma facilidad) y tengo una de plaquetodo de25W que claro en tiempos más cercanos incorpora el capacitor en la placa.

Recuerdan los electrolíticos Siemens? aquellos que el positivo no estaba exactamente en el centro y tenian tres pines de masa que soportaban todo el "tacho"? que calidad de ese material!!!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

pandacba dijo:


> Te comente que tengo el circuito de el de 40W llevado a 100W por philps? con TR darlingtons, y sobre 4 ohms, tengo esquema y pcb, los TR's de saida son los BDX67/68 cápsula TO3 metálica


Súbalo, súbalo...el saber no ocupa lugar...en la cabeza 



DOSMETROS dijo:


> El de 40 Watts de Fapesa era mi caballito de batalla , ese si sonaba muuuuuuuuy bién , armé chiquicientos mil *con el propio pre de Fapesa*


Ese era un HERMOSO pré, con muy buena calidad sonora. Lástima que en la actualidad es casi inaplicable, por que hay que desarmar todas las ecualizaciones de entrada (excepto la auxiliar) y la tensión de alimentación de 30-V molesta bastante...


----------



## pandacba

Buenas amigos del foro, como veniamos en este hilo tratando aquellos clásicos que pulularon por doquier en algún tiiempo, y muchos vivimos del armado de estos mágnificos equipos que como hemos dicho fueron parte de equipos vendidos comercialmente, con muy pequeñas diferencias.
Asi se arranco con el UAP-02 la placa para los RCA de 12W a 70W, hemos incluido los circuitos Fapesa, los Texas, lo ulltimo hemos hablado del pre de Fapesa.
Bien aqui traigo el complemento que faltaba el Pre universal de la RCA quizas no tan concocido como el de Fapesa o el de Texas, pero exisito y al igual que el resto de las placas fue adoptado comercialmente.

El miismo esta en los boletines de Eneka
Este fue publicado sucesivamente en tres boletines en el Año 1969, en los números 12-13 y 14
Los cuales se encuentran dentro del archivo comprimido en formato pdf


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

PANDA!!!!
Muchas gracias por estas joyas del audio!!!!!
Ese preamp no lo había visto nunca   y parece muy simple de construir....una verdadera joya....lástima las sensibilidades de entrada 

Un abrazo!


----------



## el-rey-julien

es lo estaba buscando hace rato ,muchas gracias ,tengo una placa y me faltaban los valores del pre
me dejaste contento, 
saludos de su majestad


----------



## DOSMETROS

ezavalla dijo:


> Como andan amigos!
> DOSMETROS:
> Bueno, me dejo de tontear y les subo el escaneo del libro de Fapesa. Como de costumbre, si alguien supone que esto de alguna manera viola el copyright de esta gente...puede proceder a borrar el archivo.
> 
> Saludos!
> 
> Fapesa-100W.zip


 
Probé el cachivache éste  , anduvo bién , lo hice armado araña , Scanouway o Manhatan . . .  como lo quieran llamar. (un ascor  no pidan fotos , la prueba del delito ya fué destruida) En rigor se me cayó la Nikon al piso por travieso  y ando sin cámara :enfadado: y al celular no me lo reconoce la PC :enfadado:.

Tenía 2N3055 viejitos RCA y transistorcitos lock fit creo que de Fapesa , la fuente con un trafo de 37+37V 500Watts , así que quedó de 50+50V , cómoda.

Suena *MUUUUUY* fuerte en verdad y suena más o menos bonito hasta los 40 o tal vez 60 Watts , ya después no es mi gusto.

El transformador excitador , como no sabía si era grano orientado o no , le dupliqué la sección (la sección , no las medidas) . . . y los tres alambres fueron iguales , así que no se cumplió que tuviera 4,8 y 8,5 (me daba los 3 de 3 ohms).

El T3 parecía negra en baile , pero con otro disipador más grande se calmó. 

Como no tenía los ntc puse 18 ohms en lugar de ese arreglo . . .  y un ventilador turbina .

Tuve que revolver en mi tacho de resistencias viejas por las de potencia .

Al final , para no molestar a los vecinos le puse mi parlante mudo (8 ohms 300 Watts) y le di hasta cerca de la saturación , se comporta muy estable (aún sin los ntc pero con *mucho* viento) , pero en esos niveles (digamos unos 150 Watts) el osciloscopio ponía mala cara  sobre todo en los agudos.

Gracias Ezavalla  .

¿ Quien tiene uno similar a éste pero de Siemens ? usaba transformador de excitación pero era bastante mas sencillo.

Saludos !


----------



## pandacba

ezavalla dijo:


> PANDA!!!!
> Muchas gracias por estas joyas del audio!!!!!
> Ese preamp no lo había visto nunca   y parece muy simple de construir....una verdadera joya....lástima las sensibilidades de entrada
> 
> Un abrazo!




Hola Ezavalla!!! que gusto compartir estas cosas, era un pre raro en comparasión con los de Fapesa, el Philips(que de discusiones cual era mejor, uno servia el otro no, que epocas!!!)los de Siemens, que tenia sus famosos pre con controles de tono por perdidas por insercción, luego vino el Baxandall, Fairchild, y otros que no recuerdo el nombre.

Si te referis a los exiguos 100mV de salida, eso no es problema, habras visto que hay una R45 en el emisor de Q5 con lo cual se modifica la tensión de salida de echo se que habia un boletin donde decian como adaptar este pre alas placas SCC(Simetria Cuasi Complementaria) y era muy sencillo, tuve oportunidad de ver una unidad, que habra sido de ella, se que todo fue comprado en Eneka, porque tenia todos los transistores RCA incluido los hoy inconseguibles 40633!!!!  habian comprado el kit completo alli, incluso en el primer boletin(ese se me colo no iva aqui) se ve el chasis donde se monta todo y la fuente, bueno ese chasis asi lo vendia alli mismo e incluso tiempo despues, un gabinete e hicieron unos chasis mejores, claro eso esta heredado de los tubos, que era la moneda corriente en aquellos dias. Recordar que los primeros equipos transistorizados de las marcas más famosas empezaron en el año 60 y otras todavia hasta el 64 no habian introducido su primer "Solid State" como rezaba por aquellos años para hacer la diferencia que no llevaba tubos, es decir hablamos de un periodo de de unos 5 años en el hemisferio norte, todo eso tardo bastante en llegar por aca y pero con una economia cerrada(pero que fue buena)donde no habia mucho importado y si lo habia era caro.

Por lo tanto estos circuitos eran toda una novedad, y más poder hacer uno mismo y que suene como en los equipos de marca!!!

Bueno ese equipo en cuestión completado con los bables de tres vias que Leea vendia armado, era un ensueño de verdad y escucharlo, obviamente conectado a una muy buena fuente de señal, una bandeja con cápsula mágnetica, o un grabador de Cinta abierta joya! joya!

Como decis es muy facil de armar y de adaptar a lo que sea, máxime ahora que hay elimiinar la parte de ecualización.
Te dejo otra perlita



el-rey-julien dijo:


> es lo estaba buscando hace rato ,muchas gracias ,tengo una placa y me faltaban los valores del pre
> me dejaste contento,
> saludos de su majestad



Como esta su majestad me alegro que le sirva el aporte y que lo disfrute..

Amigo *Dosmetros* hay arañas y arañas.......
Eso por un lado y lo que hiciste con el trafo ha sido el problema, porque si bien no era un amplificador Hi-Fi tuve oportunidad de provarlo y suena mucho mejor de lo que se espera aún a máxima potencia, obvio no es un equipo para la casa, es para audio masivo cuay calidad esta bien para ese proposito. ya que es muy robusto, pero las pruebas que le hicimos tal como lo manifiesta Fapesa y en el osciloscopio con carga fantasma *"No Inductiva"* nunca se nos presento un problema como el que manifiestas y llegaba a la máxima potencia con niveles adecuados no pasandolo de la sensibilidad que especifico Fapesa se mantiene en limites muy buenos, ahor si le das más, te da pero con terribles niveles de distorción como a cualquier otro equipo, lástima que destruiste las pruebas del delito!!! jeje


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

pandacba dijo:


> Si te referis a los exiguos 100mV de salida, eso no es problema, habras visto que hay una R45 en el emisor de Q5 con lo cual se modifica la tensión de salida


Hola Panda!
Nop, me refería a las sensibilidades para phono, tape y sinto, que en esa época eran muy adecuadas a las fuentes disponibles, pero hoy - que todo es de nivel de línea - hay que cambiar casi por completo la etapa de entrada.
Lo que mas me llama la atención es la simplicidad del esquema, en particular comparándolo con el Fapesa, que era bastante mas complejo.
Otra cosa llamativa es la forma de implementar el "loudness". En lugar de amplificar los graves y agudos, atenúa los medios  ....y si...es casi lo mismo solo que perdiendo ganancia.

Saludos!



DOSMETROS dijo:


> El T3 parecía negra en baile , pero con otro disipador más grande se calmó.


Negra en baile!!!! JUAAAAA!!!! Hacía mucho que no escuchaba esa expresión!!!! 



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Gracias Ezavalla  .


No hay de qué!


----------



## ehbressan

Para los "NO" Argentinos, el dicho "negra en baile" se refiere a que está caliente.
El dicho completo es: "Caliente, como negra en baile".
Sds.


----------



## pandacba

Aqui un circuito derivado de las RCA70W actualizado, pero esta vez por americanos, de echo ellos hacen referencia al citado esquema..
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/ncc200n-100w-herdero-rca-70w-45417/


----------



## pandacba

Como estan hace mucho que no pasan por aqui quiero mostrarles algo y que me den sus opiniones.
Es una duda que tenia hace tiempo pero nunca pude juntar el material o cotejar adecuadamente

Fijense detenidamente en el esquema que esta en el manual de Servicio
Se trata nada menos que de un equipo legendario el *Citation 12 *de Harman Cardon

Mirenlo y diganme que nexo tiene con este hilo, en particular a Ezavalla, Fogonazo, Dosmetros, Alejo y los que participaron del hilo y porque no nuevos participantes que conozcan las viejas RCA

Les dejo la inquietud espero respondan

Una vista del inteior








y un collage del mismo por fuera


----------



## Fogonazo

pandacba dijo:


> .....Es una duda que tenia hace tiempo pero nunca pude juntar el material o cotejar adecuadamente
> 
> Fijense detenidamente en el esquema que esta en el manual de Servicio
> Se trata nada menos que de un equipo legendario el *Citation 12 *de Harman Cardon
> 
> Mirenlo y diganme que nexo tiene con este hilo, en particular a Ezavalla, Fogonazo, Dosmetros, Alejo y los que participaron del hilo y porque no nuevos participantes que conozcan las viejas RCA....


Nada.

En apariencia tienen parecido, pero es solo aparente.

Lo estuve comparando con este esquema, no se si te refieres a algún otro:

Ver el archivo adjunto 2985

​
El esquema RCA original polarizaba con 3 diodos (No 2) y estos no eran diodos muy comunes,.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Así es. Solo son parecidos, en bastantes cosas, pero solo eso. Además, para ser un equipo HiEnd (?) podrían haber usado una fuente de corriente para polarizar el par diferencial....pero en eso guarda exacta similitud con el RCA/Musikman. La sección del Vas es un poco diferente...y me gusta mas la del RCA, por la fuente activa de corriente que carga el amplificador clase A: El HK usa el capacitor de bootstrap. La etapa de salida es una cuasi-complementaria convencional en ambos.

Saludos!


----------



## pandacba

Hola amigos, el mal llamado RCA de 130 tiene invertida la polaridad de los transistores del par diferencial con respecto a esta placa que es con la que la deben comparar......
Es cirrto fogonazo la original no la de 130 utilizaba 3 diodos con bias fijo, pero este es ajustable por eso tiene solo dos el resto más alla de algunos valores y que no esta el sistema de protección








			
				pandacba dijo:
			
		

> Hola amigos, el mal llamado RCA de 130 tiene invertida la polaridad de los transistores del par diferencial con respecto a esta placa que es con la que la deben comparar......
> Es cirrto fogonazo la original no la de 130 utilizaba 3 diodos con bias fijo, pero este es ajustable por eso tiene solo dos el resto más alla de algunos valores y que no esta el sistema de protección



Es decir la serie citation se baso en los amplificadors de la RCA, lo modificaron para coneguir los resultados que ellos querian y de echo utiilizaron los transistores de ellos....

Sucede que cuando tuve oportunidad de tener en mis manos y ver el presne manual de servicio del citation 12 lo vi vastante parecido al RCA pero no tenia amano el circuito para verlo.... paso el tiempo y un dia en un foro americano se debatia este tema, uno de los foristas que concocia bastante el tema por la cantidad de info que aporto como para que no queden dudas(me dio la sensación o que trabjao en H-K o en la RCA  o mantuvo una relación estrecha con ambos) en la que dice quesi, que tomaron el circuito de RCA y lo fueron adecuando a sus necesidades, si ven dice 120W en stereo es decir 60W por canal, tomaron esa potencia porque alli le THD era bajíisimo y el resto es para conseguir que suene con el sello de ellos y tenga la banda pasante que ellso siempre garantizaron, el tipo mostro fotografias de placas incluso alli estaban las del transistor cápsula plástica con patitas en forma de V, lamentablemente ya las fotos no estan un debate muy interesante e instructivo tiempo despues derivo sobre el 2N3055 y que equilpos comerciales lo llevaron de fábrica y una imperdible muestra de los primeros solid state de marcas famosa con fotos y circutios(esta parte aun esta con las fotos, si les interesa les busco el link )

Y tal como decia este señor el resto de los citatión tambien se baso en otros prodiuctos RCA

No se si recuerdad un ampli de 100W que tiene un operacional en la entrada by RCA bueo ese tambien formo parte de los citatión y hay otro de 150W que si la memoria no me es infiel esta basadp em el ampli 120/200W 8/4 ohms  asi que recorde que del manural de transistores de la RCA estaban tooso estos amplis incluidos el famoso 300W y su tira de trnasistores que en realidad era 180W/300W 8/4 ohms a estos pultimos los encontre en los anucncios de eneka de radio práctica (tengo tambien las fotocopias del manual)

Entr otras cosas que se decian era que en ese momento, en lo que era silicio, eran el maximo exponente(recordar que el silicio iniciaba su lucha contra el germanio) y estos amplificadores gracias al desarrollo de la RCA se lograron las primra altas potencias sin tener que recurrir a un push-pull con transformador, es decir ese es el gran merito de la RCA, eso tambien lo lei en un manual que tengo, y deja sentado lo que vino después como otra historia, los de salida complementaria, que aqui solo vi el de 25 y 40 como el que subi  he visto otros esquemas pero no he podido confirmarlo, he buscado por la web arriba abajo, incluso  en inglés, fui más alla deje el google a u lado y utilice unos buscadores americanos, en los que encontre cada cosa pero sobre esa parte nada...... Solo en ese foro de audio

No se si se fijaron en el NCC200 que es una actualización echa por americanos de aquellas viejas placas...

PD con respecto a lo que me decis sobre la fuene de corriente el diodo y el capcitor tal cual en la RCA hacian de fuente, pero claro no es lo mismo y si te fijas en los equpos más grandes si utiliza ese tipo de cosas, tanto para el par diferencia comoo para el predriver en clase A
eso se ve en los otros modelos de citatión.... que ya son más potentes todavia, por esos años hay una bestia multichanels que tiene varios amplis de 150W un en BTL de 450. temgp ñps esqiiemas de todos ellos podria subirlos  para que echen un vistazo 

Creo que este fue para HK, este modelo lo lanzo para tantear el mercado(no obstante no descuido la calidad, les comento que tuve la oportunidad de ver varios, y un amigo que es un fana peoo de los que saben, compañero de facu, el preferia los Texas, y un dia hubo la oportunidad de probar uno y ver cuan cierto era su calidad y los datos que daba el fabricante)
un equipo original que no habia sido tocado, pruebas de rigor y siii, recuerdo la cara de mi amigo, tan simple y mira, los tipos no mienten me decia mientrass contepabamos los resultados en cuanto a potencia banda pasante THD, etc....
un dia viene y me trae unos resultados de un ampli fijate me dice era 1980 y por los datos le digo no me digas que es el Solidyne, si me dijo tuvimos uno y lo testeamos ese equipo decia 350+350 700 en modo bi amplificación, y 1400W en BTL y alli tenia la prueba los daba.... y ese equipo al que no tuvismos tiempo de relevar el circuito, es obra de argentinos es un diseño local orgullo de nuestra industria, afortunadamente esta firma no murio... sigue
Saludos hasta la proxima perlita..... espero comentarios y críticas....

Este modlelo es como el básico de la liea muy simple hasta por fuera, pero que se hizo muy popular en USA y en otras partes del mundo, ahora lo hacen en kits, y lo último que vi es la modificación para utilizar mosfet en la salida, aparte de otras mejoras
Los originales son muy buscados y se pagan fortunas por ellos


----------



## ricardolima

Hola 
Les agradezco toda la info que subieron ya que me fue muy util, decidi restaurar mi viejo ampli RCA 40+40 con la placa UAP-02 que arme en la escuela y despues de tantos años ya habia perdido la informacion tecnica que tenia, despues de 20 años de estar guardado y sin encenderlo  lo empeze a restaurar para regalarselo a mi hijo , recien puse en marcha un canal y anda tan bien como cuando lo arme en el 84.
Ahora bien, hasta aca me arregle solo pero los parlantes que tengo en los bafles ya no estan en condiciones y queria comprar unos nuevos, quiero comprar dos woofer de 12 pulgadas y dos twitter  , alguien me podria recomendar que marca y potencia podrian llegar a andar bien para mi ampli? si alguien la tiene clara en el tema de parlantes le agradeceria el consejo.
Dejo la foto de mi ampli en pleno proceso de volverlo a la vida..mmmm debi limpiarlo un poco antes de sacarle la foto


----------



## pandacba

Excelente, me alegro que te haya sido útil la información y gracias por compartir ese trabajo...

Contanos un poco, que semiconductroes se esconden bajo esos disipadores estrellas para cápsula TO5

Que buenos recuerdos! te hiciste un impreso para colocar el material que va fuera de la placa junto a los TR de salida? y estso son los 2N3055 ?

Cuando lo tengas funcionando completo sube algunas fotos...

En cuanto a parlantes, que no sean chinos, y la potencia, que nominalmente soporten unos 50W y sean capaces de soportar picos de al menos 80W con eso te aseguras que funcionen perfecto y por mucho tiempo. En cuanto a marcas hay varias pero hay otros miembros del foro que estan bastante especializados en el tema, incluso si te fijas hay una sección del foro dedicada a elementos de salida como parlantes y bafles podes fijarte alli, que seguro vas a encontrar información, o utilizar el buscador del foro, de todas, formas algunos de los amigos gustosamente te asesoraran al respecto
Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS

ricardolima dijo:


> Hola
> Les agradezco toda la info que subieron ya que me fue muy util, decidi restaurar mi viejo ampli RCA 40+40 con la placa UAP-02 que arme en la escuela y despues de tantos años ya habia perdido la informacion tecnica que tenia, despues de 20 años de estar guardado y sin encenderlo lo empeze a restaurar para regalarselo a mi hijo , recien puse en marcha un canal y anda tan bien como cuando lo arme en el 84.
> Ahora bien, hasta aca me arregle solo pero los parlantes que tengo en los bafles ya no estan en condiciones y queria comprar unos nuevos, quiero comprar dos woofer de 12 pulgadas y dos twitter , alguien me podria recomendar que marca y potencia podrian llegar a andar bien para mi ampli? si alguien la tiene clara en el tema de parlantes le agradeceria el consejo.
> Dejo la foto de mi ampli en pleno proceso de volverlo a la vida..mmmm debi limpiarlo un poco antes de sacarle la foto


 

Yo le cambiaría todos los electrolíticos 

Saludos !


----------



## pandacba

Hola 2mts. je, te cuento una anecdota, hace un tiempo me trajeron un equipo similar para que lo checara y lo rejuveneciera si fuere necesario, tenia todos los electrolíticos de marca Siemens, la probamos todo andaba perfecto, pero por el tiempo decidimos cambiarlos, pero se me da por cambiarle solo a uno y probarla y compararla con la otra..... horror, un verdadero desastre, busque y recontra busque otras marcas pero no me convencieron y que hicimos? que sigan con los mismos, seguro que duraran otro buen tiempo aún.......
Es de no creer pero fue asi tal cual! 

Pensar que esos electróliticos tienen varias decadas encima, yo tengo dos de 5000uF para inpreso de 4 pines.... les hemos realizados diversas pruebas, de carga y descarga impedancia y otras yerbas y estan practicamente iguales como cuando los compre!! 
Ahora cualquiera de esos un par de años y no sirve más.....

Me paso con un pre que metia ruido, por alli se cortaba y nada, lo curioso se cortaba cuando lo utilizaban, cuando lo llevabamos para probarlo nada!!! y no era exageración yo mismo vi como se cortaba y meditando y pensando en un acto que no se como decir me quedo tocando con la mano unos electroliticos y no se porque lo hice girar y girio!!! si el tachito giraba!!! nos queriamos matar estaban recontrasecos y no tenian ni dos años!!
Con ese material lidiamos en estos dias....


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

pandacba dijo:


> Pensar que esos electróliticos tienen varias decadas encima, yo tengo dos de 5000uF para inpreso de 4 pines....


  
Yo tengo dos Siemens de *2500 µF* ...y también de 4 pines para soldarlos. Andan como el primer día y son de 1992 ...pero ya no vienen esos valores de capacidad...
Tenía un par de 5000 µF, pero le gustaron a alguien y me dejó sin ellos...LPM


----------



## pandacba

ezavalla dijo:


> Yo tengo dos Siemens de *2500 µF* ...y también de 4 pines para soldarlos. Andan como el primer día y son de 1992 ...pero ya no vienen esos valores de capacidad...
> Tenía un par de 5000 µF, pero le gustaron a alguien y me dejó sin ellos...LPM



Hola Ezavalla!!, Has visto?, no se puede andar mostrando ese material!!! yo casi casi me quedo sin ellos, y me hiciste acordar tendo dos de 2500uF son de color amarillo clarito los grandes son naranjas que bien quedaban en esas placas, esos hermsos tachitos!!!! y me estoy acordando que tenia otra fuente con uno que era gris también de 4 pines me parece que me lo fueron!!!   LPM!!!:enfadado::enfadado:


----------



## Fogonazo

ezavalla dijo:


> .......Tenía un par de 5000 µF, pero le gustaron a alguien y me dejó sin ellos...LPM



Ver el archivo adjunto 40878​
Estos que publiqué en otro lado son Siemens de 5000uF 70V y a pesar del aspecto NO perdieron capacidad ni calidad de aislación, de echo en breve vuelven a las pistas.


----------



## pipa09

ricardolima dijo:


> quiero comprar dos woofer de 12 pulgadas y dos twitter , alguien me podria recomendar que marca y potencia podrian llegar a andar bien para mi ampli? si alguien la tiene clara en el tema de parlantes le agradeceria el consejo.


 

Si no tenes mucho problema con los costos, te recomendaria pera ese nivel de potencia , en primer lugar unos Selenium , no son demasiado caros en esa potencia!

Tambien podes ver si te convencen los Jahro , hay algunos Peavey Chinos que no son caros!

Despues tenes muchooooos chonos dando vueltas, sino ya te vas mucho mas arriba con los precios!

Saludos!!!


----------



## pandacba

Fogonazo, dinos algo danos un adelanto, una pista sobre que proyecto estas preparando.....
De echo gracias por corroborar lo que dije, porque esuve a punto de quitarlo porque quien no los conoce diran "este tipo delira", pero es real cuando estan bien echos duran y de verdad, claro ahora el diametro es casi la cuarta parte y la altura casi la mitad.... y duran en mucho menos proporción....
Ahora me ha quedado una duda, Siemens dejo de fabricar este tipo de material? o simplemente por una cuestión de costos se trajeron otras marcas?

Por ejemplo antes teniamos las R de Fapesa y luego estuvieron las Rhom (las de cuerpo marron con una marquita blanca en un extremo) despues fueron las Isckra, de las cuales venian desde las muy chiquititas hasta de 5W al igual que capacitores encapsulados, todo muy buen material, excelente diiria yo, recuerdo en una oportunidad que habiamos comprado un buen lote y necesitabamos dos lo más parecida posible, nos pusimoa a medir R con el Tester Digital, que sorpres que nos llevamos!!! si bien venina marcadas al 5% nos daba que eran mejor que el 2% y de valore ahi.... Miramos el instrumento, provemos con otro, nos dio resultado similares, el primero fue un Bekman el segundo un Fluke, no obstante las medimos posteriormente con un 41/2 digitos.... ese si que era un peso pesado y igual....
Los capacitores tambien, muy baja tolerancia, material de primera, tambien recordaran los reley Iskra, pero como todo lo bueno no dura mucho de la noche a la mañana ya las estaban reemplazaondo por otra marca y asi.....

Bueno asi que amigo que estas reviviendo esas viejas placas RCA si tus capacitores lucen bien y al osciloscopio no ves nada raro, yo los dejaria.....
Saludos


----------



## ricardolima

ok, gracias por la data de los parlantes en estos dias los voy a comprar.Con respecto a los capacitores los unicos 4 que revise estaban mal, dos electroliticos de la fuente (hinchados) y los dos de 47 nf tambien de la fuente estaban en 30 nf asi que los tendre q*UE* revisar a todos.
Para desgracia de los vecinos estube probando el ampli a maxima potencia y respondio muy bien, sera viejo pero se la banca.
Y respondiendo a PANDACBA los tr de salida son 2n3055 hometaxiales por supuesto marca RCA, todos los componentes que van fuera del impreso los monte sobre el disipador, ahi puse foto y los transistores son rca 1a02  1a01  1a06  1c14  1a18 y 1a19 , todo lo arme de acuerdo a las especificaciones de rca en ese año.(1984)


----------



## pandacba

Ahh que bueno un RCA de buen pedegree jajaja un pura sangre, silicio By RCA, en general una lásitma que la RCA haya desaparecido, por poco no patento el transistor antes que la Bell, fue pionera y lider en electrónica durante mucho tiempo, los tubos que fabrico, buenísimos, su libro cabecera para la era de los tubos, el famoso libro rojo(poseo uno)sus trnasistores cumplian a raja tabla, los parámetros publicados, tenian en general características extraordinarias. fue la primera en crear una linea de reemplazos con su famosa linea de semiconductores SK, eran más de 150000 reemplazos?(con unos pocos) Sus circuitos integrados tanto los lineales como los digitales muy buscados por sus caracteristicas, aqui se hicieron famosos los que llevaban la banda blanca sobre la muesca, 

Bueno te felicito ya que tenes un RCA original, espero que tu hijo sepa valorar y cuidarlo, tiene 26 años y como veras no tiene nada que envidiarle a un equipo modeno.... muy buen sonido. Le hiciste aglún pre?
Te deseo exito en la busqueda de los parlantes y cuando tengas el cojunto armado lo suber para compartirlo
Saludos y gracias por compartirnos estas cosas que son caras a nuetros sentidos un abrazo



PD no lo quiero dejar pasar, pero nunca les parecio raro que tanto la bell trabajaran simultaneamente sobre lo que seria un transistor? y encima del mismo tipo? no les llama la atención el material? germanio? de donde viene?  Encontre una documentación que habla que el estudio de semiconductores en estado bastante avanzadao fue encotrado en alemania y llevado a america  entre las miles de cosas que los americanos se llevaron y luego hicieron propias, como si ellos las hubieran inventado, lo que estaba en desarrollo lo entregaron a empresas locales para que lo continuaran y o terminaran....

O se olvidan en los 60-70 la ola de vistas de platillos y que decian ser ovnis y no hace muchos años se confeso que eran pruebas sobre prototipos alemanes?

Bien pero ese es otro tema nos vemos


----------



## ricardolima

si, un pura sangre jaja, con respecto al preamplificador recuerdo que arme uno marca rca, era un impreso de unos 25 por 6 cm ni bien lo termine lo encendi y sintonizaba radio mitre jaja un desastre como oscilaba,luego un profesor me ayudo con las masas y los cables mayados y mejoro bastante pero el control de tonos era un desastre,al encenderlo parecia que me iba a desconar los parlantes y la calidad de sonido era mala y en un ataque de ira lo arranque del ampli y lo rompi, luego arme unos marca philips y andubieron barbaro, pero un dia los saque no se por que y se perdieron, ahora estoy probando la entrada del ampli con mi notebook y se lleban barbaro, estoy pensando en usarla como generador de funciones para terminar de probar todo.
con respecto alos capacitores coincido que los siemens son lo mejor que se hizo tengo algunos en el ampli y seguro que andan bien todavia, yo los que cambie de la fuente nose que marca eran,eran marca patito los compre por que decian made in germany, no duraron ni 30 años, una verguenza para los alemanes.


----------



## pandacba

Asi que ese te dio dolor de cabeza fijate si no es el circuito que esta en la pagina anterior, que era todo transistorizado, luego de ese sacaron otro con el CA3020, ja me acabo de acordar ahora.
Con ambos no tuve problemas, al igual que con los Fapesa, pero luego terminamos haciendo nosotros el pre e base a amplificadores operacionales basados en el LM381A un joyita dicho CI(con ese haciamos la parte RIIA y NAB, + Mic) y con TL072 la sección control de tono(antes del TL072 utilizamos otro de National que ahora no recuerdo) En otras ocaciones tambien el LM387 otra joyita de National y basados en un libro By National, del cual apenas pueda subo las copias que tengo porque es más que interesante

Ahora más que un pre, lo que necesitas es una etapa separadora y un ecualizador de varias vias o un control de tonos triples por lo menos


----------



## pipa09

Un amigo mio que atiende en una electronica hace ya sus años, me trajo un ampli a reparar, y de paso me dijo que habia hecho una "limpieza " en sa casa y me trajo muchas cosas que no usaba ya, entre esas cosas vino lo de las siguientes fotos!


----------



## DOSMETROS

Wowwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## pandacba

Que bueno!!! transistores originales RCA y las placa UAP-02 por HD-Takson, tienes un tesoro alli muchacho, cuantas placas tenes de esas?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg




----------



## pipa09

pandacba dijo:


> Que bueno!!! transistores originales RCA y las placa UAP-02 por HD-Takson, tienes un tesoro alli muchacho, cuantas placas tenes de esas?


 
Placas de esas hay 5, despues hay unas que buscando los datos son esas de Texas, las de 7 a 70W, Impreso LACI numero 2844/3 de las cuales hay 4 ya con casi todos los componentes montados y 11 placas solas!



ezavalla dijo:


> Tus fotos me hacen babear...


 
Para hacer mas grande el charco de baba, acabo de ver otra bolsa con mas de una docena de 3055 RCA!

Ahora pregunto yo , me conviene usarlos o bien los remato aca en el foro?


----------



## pandacba

Como esos al menos aca ya no vas a conseguir.....


----------



## arielreduro

pandacba dijo:


> Ya que tenes ese libro, yo tengo otro de HASA MANUAL DE CIRUITOS DE AUDIO y otro de eitorial Edicient que creo  que CONSTRUCCION DE AUDIO AMPLIFICADORES DE AUDIO, en el cual hay info de los Fapesa Philips de 15,25 y 40W, aqui en Córdoba aries hacia las placas originales, de echo tengo dos para el de 40W una de plaquetodo para el de 25W en el cual los TR de salida van en la placa junto al capacitor de acople, me quedan dos placa del Fapesa de 100W con driver a trafo que andaban muy bien, ........



hola como te va pandacba una pregunta de las placas que emncionas que llevan el trafo de driver tenes tambien los trafos??? o sabes donde se consiguen???


----------



## pandacba

Esos trafos, en la actualidad son prácticmaente imposible de conseguir.
En la página 4 en el post 72, el amigo ezavalla subiio un Zip con info sobre este amplificador, alli también estan los datos constructivos para dicho driver.
Con esos datos se los das a cualquiera que haga bobinados y te los hace, son solo tres arrollamientos, bobinados trifilarmente


----------



## djwash

Buenas, no se si este correcto eso por aqui, si no es asi que lo muevan o lo desmaterialicen...

Agradeceria cualquier informacion al respecto sobre estas placas, son de una potencia marca "TRISONIC", en su momento tenia buena potencia, y buena calidad de sonido, el transformador es de 20-0-20 AC, no se de cuantos amperes, paso por varios "tecnicos", y el ultimo la dejo peor, por lo que el dueño no quiso rebiar mas y me la regalo, me la trajeron en un balde, toda desarmada, desconozco la coneccion entre los modulos, y la fuente, sospecho que trabaja en puente, por la tension del trafo...

En las fotos muestro un modulo con dos placas, con 4 transistores 2N3055, el otro modulo es similar solo que con 4 transistores MJ15015...

Mi idea es armar de nuevo el amplificador para aprovechar el trafo asi como esta.

Desde ya agradezco cualquier ayuda posible...

Creeria que me autorespondi.

Sera este?_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/398189/ _
Que opinan?

Saludos...


----------



## Juan Jose

Hola Dj. No creo que sea ese el circuito ya que el trisonic regula la corriente de bias mediante 3 diodos fijos al disipador de los Tr finales y el RCA en puente tiene un transistor como regulador del Bias junto al preset. 

pareceria mas bien si cuasicomplementario ya que cada placa usa 4 transistores NPN, tambien creo que debe estar en puente si es que lo que muestras es un solo canal. 

Podes ir desscubriendo algunas conexciones: por ejemplo la salida de parlantes sea como sea es de la unión de las dos resistencias RALCO. 
La alimentación es igual a la del link que pusiste, osea, los + vcc rectificados van a los colectores y la masa va alos emisores. 
El parlante no va a masa sino entre las R ralco. 
La entrada de señal es entre masa y seguramente un electrolítico. 

Bueno, espero que puedas armarla.

saludos y suerte

Juan José.


----------



## djwash

Gracias Juan Jose, tenes razon no es el mismo.

Ando buscando el diagrama original o algo asi, para ver si le han cambiado algun componente, y para ponerle los valores correctos. El lunes me dare una vuelta por las casas de electronica de aca, hay una que tiene cosas viejas todavia, quizas tengan algo. Gracias! Igual voy a seguir buscando...

Aclaro que no soy experto en la electronica, es un hobbie, algunas cosas se me escapan...

Saludos..


----------



## pandacba

Como estas, si me pasas el nombre de los transistores y marcados su ubicación, puedo encotrar el circuito al que corresponde.

No es el de 130W.

De acuerdo a la tensióno del trafo estamos hablando de 27.5 aprox por rama, para fuente partida o 55V para fuente simple. con esa tensión ese amplificador te etrega unos 35W sobre 8ohms.

Si podes pone una foto de la fuente

A simple vista parece una de las placas de la RCA con algunas modificaciones como el preset en serie con los tres diodos que deben ir sobre el disipador, pero necesitaria una foto con la placa bien plana y la misma girada por su eje horizontal asi puedo cotejar el impreso y los componentes.... si no es mucha molestia claro


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Parece que no haz leido este tema desde el principio del mismo.

Mira esto:

Ver el archivo adjunto 13347

esto también:
Ver el archivo adjunto 13376
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f33/reparar-viejas-placas-rca-17539/#post162476

Como puedes ver hay tres diodos unidos a los transistores de potencia.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## orsaba

hola amigos foreros hablando de amplificadores RCA antiguos dentro de mis archivos tengo uno de 300Wrms que en estos momentos no lo tengo a la mano por si algunos de los amigos se interesa tratare de buscarlo e intentare en subirlo                                                                       gracias.


----------



## pandacba

Subilo para ver cual versión tenes, y de paso se completar la colección, hace poco vi que vendian las placas con los transistores originales a muy buen precio


----------



## busito20

hola amigos foreros !!!! es mi primer comentario, soy nuevito en el foro ! que impresionante la calidad de sonido de las rca, graves gordos y agudos limpios. 20 años atras pasaba musica en fiestas con cuatro modul tecnics de 130 y usaba cajas karlson de 15 con parlantes leea, con el tiempo arme las rca de 70 w con algunas modificaciones, supuestamente daban 100 en 8 ohm y 140 en 4 ohm, la diferencia en sonido es notable, el dia y la noche, ando con ganas de armar algo mas grande, como 300 w o algo asi, estoy viendo circuitos aca en el los foros pero algunos hablan de 400 wats y dicen que lo usan para escuchar musica fuerte en la pieza y cuando suben el circuito es como una salida de spica ja !!! hasta ahora esto es lo mas decente que encontre, como que hablamos el mismo idioma !!!
un saludo chicos, espero encontrar mas cosas como estas !!!


----------



## pandacba

Como estas, bienvenido al foro, te comento algo, aqui mismo esta una actualización américana de las RCA de  70W trabajando a 100W con fuente +-50.

Las llamadas RCA de 130 son una versión reducida del esquema original que fuera modificado por Philis Elcoma.

Aqui en un primer momento Fapesa lo introdujo como un amplificador de muy alta calidad de 50W, años despues plaquetodo lanzo la versión de 100W y MD lanzo su modulo de 180W.

Por otro lado estoy preparanndo material para postear otro circuito de la RCA introducido en 1974, el cual con 8ohms entrega 120W y con 4 180W, este amplificador es mucho más elsborado ya que presenta  espejos de corriente, y cargas activas y poco tiempo despues la misma RCA introdujo, otro amplificador, de 200W sobre 8 ohms y 300W sobre 4 ohms, la estructura circuital de estos dos esquemas ha servido para la realización de la mayoria de los esquemas que hoy en dia se ven

Si te intresa el link de la modificación americana https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/ncc200n-100w-heredero-rca-70w-45417/

Un cordial saludo


----------



## busito20

hola pandacba !!! el circuito lo he visto, vengo leyendo hace rato, tengo los ojos chiquiiiitos ja ! no lo mire muy detalladamente pero es bastante parecido al que estoy usando, me lo paso otro loco disc jockey hace como 15 años, vos sabes que tengo aca un libro que se llama manual de dispositivos de estado solido rca sc-16, no me fije de que año es pero es bastante bastante viejito, es similar al manual del alumno de la primaria. en las ultimas pajinas hay un circuito de 200 watts cuasi complementario, no recuerdo si en 4 o en 8 ohm, hasta habla del trafo, laminacion, diametros de alambres y cantidad de vueltas, se lo ve poderoso, fuente de + - 80 v0lt. puede que sea ese ? 
lo que pasa que al ser tan viejito los transistores ya no existen y buscar reemplazos en esta epoca con la cantidad de elementos truchos y remarcados que hay es como para renegar un rato. hasta el 3055 que es un clasico ya no se puede usar, el toshiba se habre, el thompson anda 15 minutos y se convierte en tornillo, los on ya no se consiguen son todos problemas. hasta ahora viene andando el mj 15015 marca on, pero.....   ya lo van a remarcar ja !!!
un abrazo maestro !!! gracias por la bienvenida


----------



## busito20

no, me rectifico !!! hoy busque el circuito que estoy usando yo y nada que ver con este, es practicamente el rca original de 70 w solo varian un par de valores de resistencias y los transistores. tengo mj 15015 a la salida y fuente de + - 50 volt. 
he visto en las paginas de pablin un circuito similar al que uso pero tiene a la salida tip 141 y tip 142, tres por lado dicen que da 265 watts creo que en 4 ohm, habria que probarlo.

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/audio/amp260/index.htm


----------



## pandacba

Ese circuito no me gusta porque esta muy traido de los pelos, por un lado con +-45v de fuente en 8ohms se sacan 100W de muy buena calidad, y con 4 entre 15 y 200máximos.

Por otro lado si son darligton no necesitaria los driver que estan puestos.

Prefiero, en lo personal el RCA de 200 con trnasistores actuales, que es espectacular, ya voy a subir el esquema, o si no la RCA modificada de 180W con una calidd muy biena.

Si tenes tu esquema subilo para copartirlo


----------



## busito20

si, veo en estos dias como se hace para subirlo, posiblemente el finde que es cuando ando con mas tiempo.  tengo que ir aca donde dice insertar imagen ? soy re novato en esto del internet ja ! la funcion de la compu para mi siempre fue pasar vinilos a cd.


----------



## pandacba

el icono para insertar imagenes, es para imagenes que esten en un sitio de la web.

Para subir imágenes de tu pc al foro vas al botón que esta debajo de la ventana de edición de mensajes, el de la derecha que dice ir a avanzado

Veras que se despliegan bajo el titulo Opciones adicionales, unas casisllas para tildar y debajo de eata un botón que dice Gestionar archivos adjuntos, alli das doble click, y se habre una venana, desde la cual se puede accdeder al disco de tu pc donde tengas guardad tus imagenes seleccionas y luego subis,

Abajo en la misma ventana estan los tamaños máximos para cada formato de archivo, si llega aser muy grande y no sabes como cambiarle el tamaño, con el winrara comprimi las imagenes en un archivo seleccionadndo que sean de 2mb y luego subes como te dije anteriormente.

Espero sea clara lo dicho, si tenes duda pregunta, estamo para ayudarte


----------



## busito20

si, perfecto ! muy claro. mañana seguramente me ocupo del tema.

gracias pandacba !!!


----------



## busito20

BUENO CHICOS !!! ACA ESTOY, espero que se vean.

el ultimo archivo es el circuito que te comente que esta en el libro.


----------



## pandacba

Se ve perfedto, te pregunto, esas placas?las compraste en un kit o que? Se que en aquellos años muchos armaron variante con leves modificaciones, como para decir no son las misma o son otra versión, la idea era que cada quien querei tener su exclusiva, si hasta harman kardón utilizo el circuito del SCC70, pero limitdo a 60W y con bias ajustable entre otras cosas creo que en este hilo lo puse un poco más atras y sino debe estar en historia del audio en argentina

Te voy a pedir algo y espero no ser abusivo contigo, me interesaria si puedes fotocopiar el resto de ese manual que ya tiene como 40 años y la editoral ya no existe que era arbo y la firma RCA como tal esta disuelta asi que no estariamos violano ningun copyright, por dos motivos, una la muy buena información que trae el mismo, y otra que intento completar la colección de libros de la RCA, tengo algunos de valvulas, tengo el famoso libro rojo de más de 1000 paginas, mi hermano esta a punto de conseguir un ejemplar del manual circuitos de estado sólido para hobbystas, entre muchos otros libros que estamos rescatando.

Espero no se demasiad molestia, de no poder igualmente agradecido

Un cordial saludo


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

pandacba dijo:


> mi hermano esta a punto de conseguir un ejemplar del manual circuitos de estado sólido para hobbystas, entre muchos otros libros que estamos rescatando.


Panda:
Decile a tu hermano que no se gaste mucho en buscarlo .. el unico valor que tiene es por la antigüedad que representa. Yo lo tengo en casa desde hace cerca de 30 años... . pero la gran mayoría de los circuitos que trae están terriblemente obsoletos (aunque hay algunas ideas interesantes).
Es mucho bardo escanearlo entero, pero si buscás algo en particular, decime y te lo subo.


----------



## pandacba

Gracias Ezavalla, te comento un poco, en su momento, fue un libro muy didáctico.

Y cual es la idea? Debido que luego de cierto gobierno las escuelas técnicas cerraron y lo que hay hoy dejan mucho que desear en cuanto al nivel de enseñanza.

Estamos recatando muchos libros técnicos que estan desapareciendo, si ya hasta la instrucción universitaria es bastate deficiente comparada con planes anteriores.

Seguro que alguna vez estudiaste  con algunos de los muchos libros de la serie shaun, yo tengo algunos y mi hermano otros, y hace poco intentando conseguir algunos más actuales nos encontramos que por ejemplo en la parte ejercitación no llegaba a la mitad, y la parte teorica que trae, que si bien no ea profunda ya que estaba orientada a la resolución es nada, eso a modo de ejemplo

Presisando en el caso que nos compete la idea de que quienes vean electrónica no miren un CI como una caja negra, para ello debe compenetrarse en como es y como funciona.
Hace un tiempo hicimos unos planes pilotos, con algunos CI conocidos, tratandolo como meros cuadrados sin interiorizarse demasiado por su funcionamiento interno. y por otro lado partiendo de comprender que habia dentro de esas cápsula plásticas, haciendo, estos ci de forma discreta, entre algunas de las cosas que se observaron fue que con este método no solo entendieron mucho más rápido, si no que se comopenetraban tan bien con el funcionamineto que tenian plena conciencia que hacia o dejaba de hacer cada componente y les permitia ir más lejos de las aplicaciones para las cuales fue planeado.

En ese libro traa la lógica digtal en placas discretas, partiendo de simples compuertas pasando por flip flps y llegando a ciruitos más complejos partiendo de esas unidades discretas, permitiendoles hacer cosaas como tanteadores, relojes etc.

Yo habia echo algo semejante, lo he comenado varias veces en el foro con el tema audio, partiendo del equipito de 1.5W de Fapesa o el de 2W texas, y de alli para arriba, y recien cuando dominaba bien esto pasar a los CI, y tanto en este caso como el mencionado anteriormente se notan cosas como que al tener un conociminto más solido tienen muchas menos dudas, cosas que se aprecia, en el foro donde alguien propone una construcción y ver que el tema crece en páginas por permanentes preguntas por las dudas qe se sucitan,.

El tema es preparar un grupo de ´tecnicos con una solida base, para recuperar lo que se ha perdido, y lo primero que necesitamos es el material bibliográfico para apoyarnos, hay muchos temas quq hemos buscao en cientos de libros modernos y directamente hay cosas que no se tratan.

Un ejemplo simple, un chico salido de una escuela industrial, orientado a electricidad, estaba en condiciones de hacer instalaciones trifásicas en un taller con todo sus calculos. Lamentablemente hoy en dia no, La idea es formar una nueva de generación de técnicos en distintas áreas con una solida preparación, que les permita desenvolverse con toda soltura y seguridad.

Hoy se necesitan técnicos en mantenimiento, pero no hay donde capacitarse al nivel que se requiere.

Perdón por el Off Topic pero queria que se entendiea un poco cual es la idea, mi hermano es docente en la UNC y en colegios secundarios, mi fallecida hermana era abogada y escribana y todos compartiamos el gusto por investigar y enseñar, 

Un cordial saluo y gracias por tu ofrecimiento Eduardo, solo te pido si puedes fotocopiar el indice


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Lo que decís es muuuuyyyy bueno! Si pudiéramos recuperar al menos una parte de lo que se perdió en educación sería un logro gigante!!!!
Lamentablemente, con la educación sola no alcanza....también se ha podrido mucho el "sentimiento" de los alumnos y hay un desprecio por asumir la responsabilidad del estudio totalmente generalizado...
Lamento generalizar de esta manera, pero no puedo hacer otra cosa cuando de un grupo de 30 alumnos conseguís UNO que tenga interés en lograr "algo". Espero que en los grupo de tu hermano la situación sea un "mejor"  ...

Bueno, me dejo de hacer catarsis....esta tarde te subo el índice del libro...

Saludos!


----------



## busito20

hola !!! aca estoy devuelta, anoche hubo un corte de luz y vino recien esta mañana.

este circuito lo copie de unas placas marca HD que que estaban en un ampli que usaba un mago para hacer su show, la placa era la copia exacta de la uap-02 rca, arme un par y al tiempo consegui unas de un muchacho que las armaba y vendia las cuales tenian una pequeña diferencia que tambien copie. arme un par para experimentar porque en su momento me decian que eran muy superiores a las mt 130 pero si se ponian en puente eran un desastre y perdian sus graves,--- cosa que no fue asi, arme un inversor con un operacional y sonaban como los dioses---  al tiempo se las pase a mi jefe, yo trabajo en una fabrica de parlantes, bafles y bafles ptenciados, hace 22 años que estoy ahi. modifique la placa para que tenga menos cablerio, por eso R 22 Y R 23 quedan dentro de la placa al lado de la bobina. las placas las mandamos a hacer con serigrafia a unos tipos que se dedican a hacer plaquetas, yo monto los elementos y salen en unos equipitos que son una especie de cabezal con cuatro entradas de linea y cuatro mic. graves medios y agudos por cada canal, por eso es que se ve la foto de la bobina del trafo sin las chapas, las armamos con un perfil de aluminio muy chiquito y un soplador y realmente suenan muy bien.

con respecto el libro es lo que dice ezavalla, yo tambien lo veo obsoleto, casi no lo he visto y tiene muy poquito de audio poderoso, lo podria escanear, son 225 pajinas, el tema es subirlo, a mi el internet me re cuesta soy bastante durito, calculo que con el tiempo le agarrare la mano.


el libro sinceramente si lo queres te lo re obsequio, seguramente lo vas a valorar mas que yo, el problema es como hacertelo llegar, yo estoy en el oeste-- merlo exactamente--

con respecto a lo que decis de la electronica de hoy en dia...     NO SABES COMO TE ENTIENDO QUERIDO !!!


en el laburo tenemos pibes estudiantes a nivel pasantia o algo asi, estan en tercer o cuarto año de electronica no saben soldar no tienen idea de transistores ni de medir elementos, ellos dicen que no les enseñan pero tampoco agarran un libro para tratar de aprender o buscar informacion  de cuarenta pibes que han pasado solo conoci a uno que le interesaba y preguntaba y compraba libros y metia mano.


----------



## pandacba

ezavalla dijo:


> Lo que decís es muuuuyyyy bueno! Si pudiéramos recuperar al menos una parte de lo que se perdió en educación sería un logro gigante!!!!
> Lamentablemente, con la educación sola no alcanza....también se ha podrido mucho el "sentimiento" de los alumnos y hay un desprecio por asumir la responsabilidad del estudio totalmente generalizado...
> Lamento generalizar de esta manera, pero no puedo hacer otra cosa cuando de un grupo de 30 alumnos conseguís UNO que tenga interés en lograr "algo". Espero que en los grupo de tu hermano la situación sea un "mejor"  ...
> 
> Bueno, me dejo de hacer catarsis....esta tarde te subo el índice del libro...
> 
> Saludos!


Tal cual lo dices, ea asi, mi hermano reniega igual que vos, cuando hay exámenes me cuenta, y se quiere matar!!!!!!, pero asi como encuentra tipos que llegan al final de su carrera y no tienen idea de nada, que presentan un trabajo echo en un simulador de la resitencia de una viga que sin saber demasiado uno sabe que el punto de rotura es cerca del empotramiento, el simulador le dio cualquier cosa y lo presento..............

Hay otro, que presento un tema sobre la transmisión para un sistema de orugas, que puede ser para un tanque u otro sistema similar, el tipo se mando el desarrollo y calculo de todas las partes, planos, detalles de mecanizados, tratamientos, etc etc etc, cuando presento tamaño proyecto, el ing que lo aistio comento que tuvo que pararlo ya que queria hacer todo el tren rodandante orugas incluidas, lo cual decia le iva a llevar un año más para presentar su tesis....

La existencia de estas personas te alienta a hacer algo, y afortunadamene hay muy pocos como decis, pero los hay, hemos visto que jóvenes que buscan trabajar se encuentran que no estan preparados para lo que se necesita, ni tampoco tienenn donde hacerlo.

En las diversas experiencias realizadas y en los cursos dados, se ha tratado de despertar el interés, de los chicos, mi hermano daba una materia en el secundario que se me fue el nombre en este momento y que tiene que ver con tecnologia, para peor en una escuela donde van chicos con escasos recursos, se tomo el trabajo de comprar elementos como pequeñas sierras y otro elementos para proveerles para que puedan trabajar, motorcitos, lamparitas y toda una serie de cosas, con las cuales estos chicos habrian los ojos y no faltaban porque desperto el interés y la curiosidad por aprneder, y ver que hay cosas que tienen utilidad, les hizo hacer tantas cosas que esos chicos quedaron marcados, y esos grupos entendieron que es necesario estudiar, algunos descubrieron cosas que les gusto mucho y no tenian ni idea
esos chicos jóvenes hoy en dia, tienen los problemas mencionados, y a esos pequeños grupos queremos dirigirnos, contagiar a otors docentes y hacer que de a poquito la cosa cambie un poco al menos,

Yo habia echo cosas similares con un grupo de chicos del barrio, los saque de estar todo el dia con la play o los juegos en la pc,  el tema es que los chicos se prendieron de una, la dificultad, es la falta de una infraestructura adecuada y por alli el mayor obstaculo han sido los propios padres, que envian sus hijos solos a comprar en la noche, pero pusieron mil problemas para algo que a los chicos los potenciaba en la escuela, y los alejaba de los peligros que ya conocemos... por ahora estamos tratando de presentar un proyecto para que al menos a nivel barrial, desde educación nos den un abal, no hay problemas salvo la lentitud para estas cosas....

Los chicos que hicieron esta prácticas extraescolares mejoraron notablemente, su rendimiento en la escuela, mejoro su aprendizaje, ya que entendian que para hacer las cosas propuestas lo que se le enseña en la escuela tiene sentido y sirve.

Recuerdo una jovencita que me decia para que me sirve la matemática si yo quiro ser ama de casa?

Antes no nos planteabamso estas cosas, asi que cuando le demostre para que le servia aún como ama de casa, cambio su rendimiento 100%, y asi con chicos del secuandario que no veian relación entre esos estudios y lo que querian ser.

Hay muchos que les gusta la electrónica y vienen a verme y me suelen ver con la calcualdora y me preguntan, hace falta saber matemáticas? cuando les digo si ponen una cara....

Los invite a hacer unas pequeñas prácticas quedaron enloquecidos, y sin darse cuenta como habia alguans cosas que no tenian muy claras de matemáticas les explique bien, uno de esos chios tenia problemas en la escuela, hace poco me encontre con la madre y me conto que desde aquellas prácticas hace unos 3 años atrás no volvio a tener problemas en matemáticas y en ninguna materia y ya va a terminar......... y solo fueron unos pocos dias y el detestaba la matemáticas y otra cosas y saber que ese pequeño empujoncito le ha sevido me alienta al menos intentarlo.

Convengamos Eduardo, que a quienes debiera interesarles no lo hacen, porque un pueblo ignornante es más fácil de manejar que uno preparado........

Y gracias por tus palabras un saludo desde mi Córdoba natal


----------



## elaficionado

Hola busito20 .

Sí te es posible puedes publicar todo lo referente al amplificador de 200W.
Ya que en el diagrama falta el valor de una resistencia.




Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Acá subo la tapa y el índice del libro Circuitos de Estado Solido para Hobbystas - RCA - Editorial Arbó (el año mejor ni lo pongo ).

Saludos!


----------



## busito20

hola elaficionado !!! 

si, esta noche te lo subo.


que tal pandacba !!! 


me gustaria saber si el circuito de 200 que habias comentado de subir es este, si es otro el circuito lo podrias subir ?

desde ya te agradesco !


saludos !


----------



## pandacba

ezavalla dijo:


> Acá subo la tapa y el índice del libro Circuitos de Estado Solido para Hobbystas - RCA - Editorial Arbó (el año mejor ni lo pongo ).
> 
> Saludos!


Gracias Ezavalla, si mejor que no lo pusiste jajajaaja



busito20 dijo:


> que tal pandacba !!!
> 
> 
> me gustaria saber si el circuito de 200 que habias comentado de subir es este, si es otro el circuito lo podrias subir ?
> 
> desde ya te agradesco !
> 
> 
> saludos !



Circuitalmente es identico solo que veo algunos valores cambiados, hay otro que es anterior a este que lleva más transistores en la salida y otros que son de 100 con un CI en la entrada.

Y esta faltando la linea con salida complementaria.

Tengo unas versiones dle SCC70 con mosfet en la salida,  y otros actualizados, tengo que organizar y buscar algunas cosas que faltan ,

Tambien me esta faltando el llamdoa RCA130 echo en una placa más compacta con el protección en una plaquita vertical auxiliar y la salida con darlngton complementarios. realizados con BDX65C/66C , luego para una versión má compacta aún con lod BDV65C/66C

Luego tambien otra version con los 2N6284/87, si mal no recuerdo de este hicimos una versión de más potencia, pero al parecer parte de la info la tiene un amigo que hace tiempo que no lo veo.

Lo que si tengo casi listo para subir, son las Fapesa de40W, funcionando a 100W sobre 4 ohm circutos originales philips


----------



## busito20

esta noche cuando suba el de 200 w voy a subir otro que tambien esta en este libro de 120 w.

tengo aca otro librejo que se llama boletin tecnico año 1 numero 2  linea universal de amplificadores de audio  del año 1969    tiene toda la linea de 3 a 70 watts, si te interesa te lo subo, son 9 o 10 ojitas

tambien de la rca


----------



## pandacba

dale, subilo asi tenemos toda la linea completa


----------



## busito20

estimado pandacba !

el circuito fapesa que comentaste de 100 w en 4 ohm...  tiene algo que ver con este ?


----------



## pandacba

No, para nada, ese es un amplifcador BTL diseñado para trabajar con un carga de 6ohms sobre la cual entrega 240W de audio y sobre 8 ohms entrega160W, lo que nadie sabe es que una sola de las placas es capaz de entregar 80W sobre 4 ohms y 100-120 sobre 3 ohms pero no lo recomiendo

Convengamos que los llamados circuitos Fapesa son la adaptación a los componentes del mercado local de los originarios desarrollados por el dpto de divulgación técnic de Philips

Existe un manual Philips que contiene la totalidad de los esquemas que se conocieron incluidos todos los de baja potencia y otros que no se divulgaron por no comercializarse o por no considerarlos necesario para el mercado local, 
exte manua y sus posteriores ediciones formaron parte de la biblioteca de las principales casa nacionales que los tenian como manual de consulta.

dsiños propios de Fapesa fueron precisamente el circuito que subiste, dado que no tenian transisores más grandes de fácil adquisición,  y el otro de 100w con  transformador drive.

Posteriormente Fapesa extrae de los manuale de philips aya por los 80's un esquema de 50w de muy alta calidad, y uno de 25W con fuente partida y tansistores darlington en cápsula plástica que no alcanzaron tanta divulgacion ni repercusión


----------



## busito20

aca va el de 120 watts completito y el de 200 watts completito  para elaficionado !!!

   CHAU !!!   APRENDI A PONER CARITAS !!! 


AHORA SI EH ! 50 caritas en cada texto ja !!!


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Gracias.

Chai.
elaficionado.


----------



## busito20

que bueno, pense que estaban todos durmiendo

aca va el boletin tecnico con los amplis de 3 a 70 watts !!!


 UH !!! NO ENCUENTRO LA CARITA QUE DICE...

      CARA DE MAMA PREOCUPADA ?    CARA DE ASPIRINETA !!!

 espero que me sepan disculpar...  debe ser la hora...       

creo que algo anda mal... alguien me va a tener que enseñar a comprimir,  


esta buena la idea de compartir circuitos pero yo los estoy compartiendo en demasiados pedacitos !!!


en una tanda mando las resistencias... en otra los ceramicos...


----------



## DOSMETROS

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola busito20 .
> 
> Sí te es posible puedes publicar todo lo referente al amplificador de 200W.
> Ya que en el diagrama falta el valor de una resistencia.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 58750
> 
> 
> Chao.
> elaficionado.


 
*Elaficionado* esa resistencia es para el circuito de protección.

Fijate que en los transistores de arriba lo toma de las 3 resistencias de emisor R24 - R27 - R31 que son de 1 Ω 10 Watts , a través de las tres resistencias R23 - R26 - R29 de 300 Ω 0,5 Watt.

Para los transistores de abajo tuvo que "inventar" esa resistencia para poder conectar la protección a través de R16 , de 100 Ω 0,5 Watt.

*Así que seguramente esa resistencia sea de 1 Ω , y mínimo de los mínimos 25 Watts.*

Fijate que también falta la resistencia que va en serie con el preset R18 del Biassing.

Saludos !


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Sí, ya me había percatado de eso. En el circuito de 120W hay esa resistencia, para ese valor para esa potencia.
Gracías.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## pandacba

El valor exacto de la referida resistencia es de 0.3ohms x 10W


----------



## DOSMETROS

Ahí te dejo las del Manual de Fapesa correspondiente a los 50 Watts , es una evolución del de 40 , le mejoraron la entrada diferencial y la fuente simétrica.

Saludos !

EDITO : Aquí lo encontré original y lo agrego


----------



## pandacba

Si aparte que tiene doble boostrap y una fora poco convencional de atacar desde predriver en clase A a los drivers via un diodo.

Esta modificación no fue echa en la argentina, la hizo Philips Elcoma y publicada en un libro del cual tengo una parte(la mayor) y actualizo los de 40 con el uso de darlington en la salida, pronto subo el material, tambien hay uno de 25W fuente simetrica con darlington en la salida,.

En el caso de las tradicionales 15/25/40W lo hace con darlingtons complementarios y hay una versión de 100W trabajando a 4 ohms.

En ese libro esta la nueva protección que vos mencionaste, la simple y la avanzada.

Me estan rastreando ese libro y otros de la misma obra, hubo muchas edicoones del mismo, detecte el más antiguo alla por 1963, y el que se utilizo aqui en la argentina, y que es de donde Fapesa tomo los circuitos es más reciente por los 70's

Estoy a la cas de un libro denominado "Construcción de amplificadores de audio con transistores motorola, algunos de esos esquemas fueron divulgados por algarra

Pero no el más grande que es uno de 100W con limitador de potencia, en el libro tambien estaba el pcb y fotos de las placas montadas...

Otros que persigo los de Siemens y otras dos firmas más que no fueron tan conocidso como los FAPESA, RCA, TEXAAS, Siemens ah me acorde una de ellas es FIRCHILD, En esos años en los manuales de transistores estaban estos esquemas propuestos y a su vez en bibliografia propia especifica como se estilaba en aquellos años

Molte Gratzie DUE


----------



## DOSMETROS

Te dejo una *extrañísima* versión del de 40 de Fapesa , en el que solo proteje el transistor de salida inferior  , ya que el superior lo proteje con la fuente estabilizada en tensión y limitada en corriente .

De paso te regalo la fuente regulada Fapesa de 60 V .

Vino en un manual del 71 que incluia el de 15 , de 25 , este de 40 , el de 100 a transformador excitador y el pré universal.

Saludos !


----------



## mjordan

Hola a Todos ! Soy nuevo en ésto, así que por favor tenganmé paciencia !
Estoy armándome el amplificador del que adjunto circuito, que es un RCA un poco modificado, creo... En mi caso, reemplacé los BD por TIP y los 3055 por MJ15003, todo eso para poder alimentarlos con +/- 50VCC y sacarle un poco mas de potencia  a la salida. El tema es que Q3 calienta mucho cuando el amplificador no tiene sonido y encima está andando lo mas bien y se ponen en corto los MJ!.
Por favor ayudenme ! Muchas Muchas Gracias!


----------



## pandacba

Y tenes referencias que ese circuito funciono alguna vez? por empezar respetaria a rajatabla la tensión de alimentación, el MJ15003 no es el más adecuado, si lo es el MJ15015, reemplazar los BD por TIP es un tanto desaconsejable, primero los BD tienen los terminales invertidos respecto a los TIP, y los BD en general son más adecuados, por otro lado si no se aparea el par diferencial tendras graves problemas y en segundo lugar si la corriente de reposo es excesiva moriran los transistores de salida.


Para la puesta en marcha de equipos existe un excelente tutorial que esta en el foro, repeta cada uno de los pasos y todo ira bien siempre y cuando corrigas lo antedicho, de no hacerlo amontonaras silico derretido


----------



## mjordan

Estimado, pandacba, gracias por tu rápida respuesta. Investigando en algun momento un conocido le aumento el voltage a +/-50vcc, con el circuito original (BD y 3055) y le funciono, pero me recomendaba que los reemplazara por TIP y MJ.
Yo arme la potencia original pero al alimentarla, siguiendo todos los pasos indicados, los 3055 se ponían en corto, por eso opte por los TIP y los MJ.
De esta manera tengo 2 canales, hasta ahora uno me anduvo bien, pero el otr0,o se pusieron en corto los MJ cuando los tenia a volumen bajito (y no cuando los mate de potencia). GRACIAS!!!!!!


----------



## pandacba

Es que muchos hacen cosas pero ni idea de lo que hacen, el esquema original que es uno de 70W, que para la casa es demasiado, funciona muy bien tal como esta en el esquema original, y te voy a contar algo para que te des cuenta que no todo es hacer reformas y creer que porque anduvo es un genio.........

Una famosa firma Americana, dada la difusión y el exito a nivel comercial de las placas RCA tanto en todo el continente americano como en el europeo, llevo a esta firma a tomar dicho circuito, meterlo en sus laboratorios, le hicieron unos cambios como por ejemplo el bias ajustable, y redujeron la potencia manteniendola en 60W máximos, con esto lograron que la ya de por si muy baja distorción, bajara a niveles insospechados, tal circuito salio al mercado como CITATION 12 cuyo esquema yo subi al foro.

De echo en los manuales RCA aclaraba que con fuente regulada se podia esperar tranquilamente que entregue 90-100W de echo la potencia de pico o musical estaba situada en los 100W.

Subir 8V por rama, no tiene ni sentido y te paso a explicar, nuestro oido no es para nada lineal, para poder percibir que un sonido tiene el doble de potencia de otro, es decir que para que nosotroa percibamos que el equipo B tiene el doble de potencia del equipo A el equipo B debe entregar entre 4 a 6 veces la potencia del equipo A, por lo tanto hacer ese aumento trae más perjuicio que beneficio, ya que no lo notaremos, y emporaremos las caracteristicas de un muy buen amplificador.

Revisa lo que te dije, que los transisostores del par diferencial esten apareados, y el detalle que los TIP tienen los terminales invertidos respecto a los BD, cualquiera de estos errores dañara la salida, al igual que si la R en seris con los 3 diodos esta desvalorizada(valor aumentado) o uno de los diodos abiertos tambien se daña de una la salida


----------



## jmcu

Fijate este es el circuito. Queria saber los reemplazo de los transistores



Es R30 del circuito que pusieron anteriormente


----------



## DOSMETROS

jmcu dijo:


> Fijate este es el circuito. Queria saber los reemplazo de los transistores
> 
> 
> 
> Es R30 del circuito que pusieron anteriormente


 
Esos reemplazos ya fueron subidos en algún post de las RCA , buscalo como 130 Watts.

Ese es el de 200 Watts

Saludos !


----------



## dmc

Quizás el Citatión 12 fue el amplificador mejor logrado de los circuitos propuestos por RCA, hace como 4 o 5 años me trajeron para reconstruir uno de ellos (sus circuitos impresos) después de digitalizarlos, re-dibujarlos  y procesarlos, me toco rearmarlo. Ahí comenzó una ardua tarea, la de conseguir el material adecuado para que quedará lo más parecido al original posible, me toco buscar y aparear transistores y resistencias, buscar capacitores con un ESR baja y de un valor simil, y después de un largo tiempo lo pude hacer funcionar correctamente. Realmente tiene un sonido muy bueno y una potencia más que razonable para el hogar o un estudio. Pero a pesar de su aparente sencillez, si se quiere obtener las características publicitadas por Harmon los materiales deben ser de primerisima calidad. Con esto, no quiero decir que si se arma con los materiales disponibles va a amplificar mal, no, quiero decir que hay diferencias, leves pero las hay. Dejo para algún nostálgico un PDF con el circuito, el arte del PCB que utilice en la reconstrucción, un pcb simil al original pero con borneras, y una versión que utilice hace unos meses para un cliente que quería un amplificador 5.1 para un monstruo de 72" (aquí ocupé 4 placas de la versión propia  y para el central una placa del Quad 405 versión Iss10) ya que el veterano era fanático de los amplis de los '70 u '80. Espero que le sirva a alguien.


----------



## jmcu

Disculpame DOSMETROS no me fije bien antes pero la que figura como R=30 es de valor 0,33Ω/10W que no esta marcado en el esquema del cicuito, y la que dice R=30 en el circuito el valor de R=33 de 22Ω. Igual hay una diferencia en la conexion de esta ultima que creo esta bien en el circuito que adjunte antes


----------



## dromero

Disculpen que consulte dentro de este tema, pero creo que se relaciona, por lo menos me sirvieron los comentarios de muchos expertos sobre este amp. 
Tengo un amplificador Armstrong 621 de los 70`s el amplificador se basa en en circuito RCA, con transistores 40636 en la salida (como decìan los abuelitos de los 3055!!) 
La cuestion es que me dejò de funcionar un canal, revise y segui varios datos de los que tiraron acà pero creo que solo se quemaron quemadas las resistencias que estàn a la salida. Esas de bajo valor de R y alto wataje. En los diagramas de acà generalmente 033ohm en mi caso usa 027ohm. Lo raro es el tipo de resistencia, son chatitas como placas color verde agua y tiene unos puntos de color en el lomo que supongo puede ser el còdigo de color del valor, pero no coincide. Supuestamente deberian ser de 027 segùn el fabricante, o 033 en los circuitos estandar, pero acà ¿Serian de 047ohm? . Les adjunto una foto, disculpen si no son muy buenas, las saquè con el celu.
Alguien sabe que tipo de resistencias son y sus propiedades, ¿se puede conseguir algo asì? o directamente la reemplazo por resistencias 027Ohm x 10W ceràmicas de las que se consiguen comunmente.??? o porquè valor 027? 033? 047?
Desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Bienvenido al Foro !

¿ No mediste una del lado bueno ?

Si los puntos son :

amarillo
violeta
plateado
plateado

es 0,47 Ohms al 10 % , posiblemente 5 Watts.

Pero no creo que se hayan quemado las resistencias solas


----------



## dromero

Gracias por tu respuesta.
Quiero tocar lo menos posible, pero hoy voy a ver de sacar alguna con cuidado y medirla. Ademàs seguramente me va a convenir cambiar las de ambos canales y revisar las tensiones y quiesent current.
Màs allà del valor, ¿tenès idea que tipo de R son? y sus caracterìsticas.? ¿Es posible conseguir algo de esto hoy dìa? 
No soy un pebete, pero no recuerdo si vi algo asì.
Gracias.!!





DOSMETROS dijo:


> Bienvenido al Foro !
> 
> ¿ No mediste una del lado bueno ?
> 
> Si los puntos son :
> 
> amarillo
> violeta
> plateado
> plateado
> 
> es 0,47 Ohms al 10 % , posiblemente 5 Watts.
> 
> Pero no creo que se hayan quemado las resistencias solas



Aghhh!!!! espero que sea solo eso.!! 
Què pensas que podrìa revisar.?
Los parlantes al menos no volaron, ya que decìan que cuando vuelan los transistores suelen pasar continua.
El amp tuvo muy poco uso, estuvo parado por lo menos 15 años, yo lo agarrè y le arreglè unos problemas de contactos, pero hace un mes que viene andando de maravillas. Hasta ayer que lo  prendì y no sonaba un canal.
Lo curioso es que la resistencia quemada se puede ver un puntito negro. Cuando se enciende salta una chispita y luego se queda asì.
Gracias.!!


----------



## DOSMETROS

Idénticas no vas a conseguir . . . 

Pero es solo una cuestión exterior , ponele de éstas :





De metal film vienen hsta de 3 Watts , pero no tiene sentido :

http://spanish.alibaba.com/product-...metal-film-resistor-resistance-561730634.html







EDITO : Probalo *si o si* con una lámpara serie de 60 Watts en la parte de la alimentación de 220 Vca


----------



## dromero

Si, gracias por tu consejo de la làmpara. Voy a buscar y leer,  que creo que habìa un artìculo con consejos de como calibrar, medir estos amps. y entre una de las cosas que mencionaba era lo de la làmpara.
Gracias Amigo!


----------



## DOSMETROS

Aqui está !

Puesta en marcha y ajustes de etapa de potencia 

Sin que te ofendas ¿ Sabés medir componentes-transistores ?


----------



## dromero

Maso,..., alguna idea tengo,..., probando la continuidad en uno u otro sentido. Tengo un tester chino bereton pero que supuestamente mide transistores. ¿Me sugeris que revise los de la salida.?
Gracias.!


DOSMETROS dijo:


> Aqui está !
> 
> Puesta en marcha y ajustes de etapa de potencia
> 
> Sin que te ofendas ¿ Sabés medir componentes-transistores ?


----------



## Fogonazo

dromero dijo:


> Maso,..., alguna idea tengo,..., probando la continuidad en uno u otro sentido. Tengo un tester chino bereton pero que supuestamente mide transistores. ¿Me sugeris que revise los de la salida.?
> Gracias.!



Para medir el estado de los transistores no se emplea esa función del multímetro. 

Lee esto:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/prueba-componentes-electronicos-activos-13/


----------



## dromero

Gracias a todos por su ayuda.!!



Fogonazo dijo:


> Para medir el estado de los transistores no se emplea esa función del multímetro.
> 
> Lee esto:
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/prueba-componentes-electronicos-activos-13/


----------



## CARBONORBE

Hola a todos.Buscando algo de otro tema me topè con esto del amplficador RCA y me trajo un monton de recuerdos.Recuerdo haber ido a RCA,creo en la calle Paroissien en Saavedra a buscar el manual de los amplificadorescuya foto se publica al comienzo del tema.Como el impreso se conseguia en Tecnos electronica ,en la calle Medrano me dio por armar algunos,de los que aùn quedan.Pude (y aùn tengo)algunas placas con todos los transistores originales,no solo el 40636,tambien los exitadores 40594 /5 y el resto de los de baja señal 2N......Debo tener dicho manual,por si alguien lo necesita.En ese entonces estudiaba secundario el la escuela de Phillips Argentina y Fapesa estaba muy conectada(eran del grupo).Armamos tambien en la escuela el amplificador de 25 y 40w ,con la fuente regulada que aparecia en el libro SISTEMAS DE SONIDO de Fapesa.Aun dispongo ese impreso,de la fuente.Bueno saludos.


----------



## dromero

Hola a todos.
Cambiè las resistencias quemadas, y siguiendo las recomendaciones de Fogonazo comencé a probar pero la lámpara serie se prende al máximo cuando enciendo el equipo y no cambia. Probè los transistores de salida y tal cual preanunciò DOSMETROS  parece que al menos un transistor de salida està en corto. Por ser 40636 de otra época me parece adecuado cambiar los 4 para mantener la simetría.

La pregunta es:

*¿Se pueden reemplazar por 2N3055H sin tener que hacer otra modificación al circuito?
¿Se pueden reemplazar por MJ15015 sin tener que hacer otra modificación al circuito?*

No es la idea aumentar la potencia sinò que trabaje cómodo.
Adjunto circuito original que se basa en el RCA

_Por otro lado les comento que leyendo sobre este equipo Armstrong 626 creo haber  encontrado la razón por la que se quemò. El equipo tiene 2 teclas para seleccionar 2 juegos de parlantes y se pueden poner las 2 pero luego aclara que la suma de las impedancias no debe bajar de 8 Ohms. Yo puse 2 bafles de 8Ohms con lo cual la impedancia bajò a 4 y justo se quemò el canal que tenía el balance apenas un poco màs alto para compensar que los bafles estaban un poquito màs alejados.
_Desde ya gracias a todos.
PD: DOSMETROS Gracias espero me avises y arreglamos.


----------



## dromero

Bueno, siguiendo con este post, les cuento que el reemplazo por MJ15015 anduvo, pero tal como lo preanunciò dosmetros sigo para atràs con la cadena de transistores quemados. (Gracias por el consejo de la làmpara serie y el instructivo!!)
Tambien volaron los transistores BF258 y 2N5682 (reemplazo del 2N5322 del plano). Son encapsulado TO39 el tema es que se me está haciendo imposible conseguirlos. Si alguien sabe donde se pueden conseguir o en su caso, que reemplazo más similar recomiendan?. Yo le pondrìa Tip 29 y Tip30 pero ese encapsulado quedarìa como patada al higado, es dificil, pero en lo posible me gustarìa usar lo más simil al estilo de la epoca. Toda ayuda será bienvenida.
Gracias
PD: COn gusto le pondrìa las fotos pero como me mandaron a que lo publique acà porque era el tema correcto, y no abrir otro post, es que no me deja subir las fotos.

Ahora si van fotos de la placa y diagrama del fabricante


----------



## 2SC2922

Buenas, tanto tiempo, mientras miraba algunos esquemas de amplificadores, quería compartir algunas paginas, algunos están repetidos pero los de toshiba no los vi por ningún lado.


----------



## claaudj

pandacba dijo:


> Hola aguantesoda, Aqui te dejo el esquema del mismo.
> 
> Te hago una aclaración con respecto  a la potencia, ya que mucho se habla por lo que se lee y se ve pero quienes hablan solo hacen expeculaciones teóricas en la mayor parte de los casos.
> Sobre este amplificador, se han dicho muchas cosas, como que el trafo introduce distorción etc etc.
> Hemos reparado y armado este amplificador muchas veces y lo hemos sometidos a pruebas.
> Sin duda los tr BDY20 eran una mejor opcón que los 2N3055 pero no eran faciles de conseguir.
> A raiz de pruebas realizadas, y sorprendernos con el resultado auditivo, lo sometimos a una serie de pruebas, y un diseño simple eficaz y teniendo en cuenta el tipo de amplificador una buena calidad prestaciones. cubre el ancho de banda previsto por Fapesa, al igual que la potencia. y la distorción, obviamente un trafo mal echo mala calidad de nucleo, o con menos apilamiento producira problemas, porque se saturara antes d tiempo y obvio eso introducra distorición, pero no es inherente al diseño, ya queesta es bastante baja, no entra en la gama HI-FI, pero sorpresivamente da mucho más de lo que se podria esperar a primafase, muchos que creen saber con solo mirar, confunden a los amplficadores clase B que si tienen distorsión, sobre todo por cruce, este no es el caso.
> En mi caso mi voz es muy particular y son pocos los amplificadores que son capaces de reproducir el matiz, y este es uno de los que los reproduce, de alli nuestra sorpressa y el porque la ensayamaos.
> Cuando la tenión dealimentación baja a +-40V la potencia entregada es de 90W, lo cual ocurre con un trafo que nor regule bien si se mantienen los al menos los +-45V llega a los 100 y con +-50 a pleno es capaz de entregar hasta 125W pero la distorción trepa  al 10%
> A 100W y 15Khz la distorción esta en 1,6 %. Otro tema en los 80 estaba tan de moda utilizar los transistores Texas que la mayoria armaba todo con ellos, no eran alos, solo que habia much dispersión de carácterisiticas, lo cual traia problemas al profano, en cambio la líne BC europea tanto Fapesa(Nacionales)Philips, Siemens, Fairchild, etc eran excelentes, tomando al azar un lote y midiendo sus carácterisiticas habia muy pero muy poca diferencia.



perdon la ignorancia ...que funcion cumple el preset de 500 k ???


----------



## DOSMETROS

Del amplificador Fapesa de 100 Watts a transformador , está subido el papel original con todos los datos del transformador y calibración.

Saludos !


----------



## arielreduro

hola panda si tenes las dos placas harias una foto de la parte segrificada como para hacer un par de impresos yo te agradeceria mucho, hace mil que lo busco, mis placas en una limpieza volaron sin darme cuenta!



pandacba dijo:


> Amigos he recordado que debo tener 2 placas de ese amplificador, la buscare y si estan subire un escaneo para que sirva de guía para quien quiera, armarla.


 
si podes de ambas caras mejor te estaria agradecido!


----------



## pandacba

Ok aún no la he escaneado, al menos veo si las puedo fotografiar, por estas tierras un tipo que vende placas que no se donde las saco las tiene nuevitas..


----------



## Fogonazo

*Lay out del Fapesa 100W*



*PCB*

​
*FogoReflexiones:*

1) El PCB NO es diseño mío, consecuentemente la placa va sin garantías 
2) No se engañen con el tamaño del disipador del transistor excitador, en las imágenes, necesita uno mucho mas grande.
3) Si bien *en su momento* fue un excelente amplificador hoy en día  justifico armarlo ni un "Poquito", salvo que sea por un tema de *"Curiosidad"* 
Actualmente existen decenas de diseños muy superiores a este.


.


----------



## pandacba

Una recomendación arielduro, el transistor drive, no lo pongas en el impreso, trabaja en clase A y calienta casi como los de salida.
En un equipo que reparamos a ambos los montamos en un disipador ZD-2E


----------



## arielreduro

me aconsejarias uno con muy alta calidad de sonido y que este en e orden de los 100 o 150w rms por favor si tenes algun plano te lo agradeceria!!


Fogonazo dijo:


> *Lay out del Fapesa 100W*
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 125124
> 
> *PCB*
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 125125​
> *FogoReflexiones:*
> 
> 1) El PCB NO es diseño mío, consecuentemente la placa va sin garantías
> 2) No se engañen con el tamaño del disipador del transistor excitador, en las imágenes, necesita uno mucho mas grande.
> 3) Si bien *en su momento* fue un excelente amplificador hoy en día  justifico armarlo ni un "Poquito", salvo que sea por un tema de *"Curiosidad"*
> Actualmente existen decenas de diseños muy superiores a este.
> 
> 
> .


----------



## Fogonazo

arielreduro dijo:


> me aconsejarias uno con muy alta calidad de sonido y que este en e orden de los 100 o 150w rms por favor si tenes algun plano te lo agradeceria!!



Mira por aquí:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/coleccion-amplificadores-diseno-asiatico-97530/

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-melody-100w-sencillo-pcb-11456/

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/aporte-mosfet-power-amplifier-melody-150-w-19280/


Y si revisas en el Foro hay muchísimos mas


----------



## pandacba

También tenes en el foro
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/ncc200n-100w-heredero-rca-70w-45417/
también este en el foro hay varios hilos sobre el y se consigue comercialmente la plaqueta, anda a la primera y muy bien

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/esquema-amplificador-130w-7756/


----------



## VonBraun

Hola muchachos. Les comento que me regalaron 4 placas para armar el UAP-02 (Eneka), 2 placas a medio armar del amplificador siemens 50 watt y por otro lado necesito armar un amplificador de entre 30w a 45w, para alimentar unos parlantes Leea 12" 1232RE (45 watt, 8 ohm). tambien dispongo de 4 trafos de 20+20 volt y 4A aproximadamente. La pregunta es la siguiente y espero que no esté fuera de lugar, Uds. porque lado encararían el amplificador, armando el UAP RCA de 40watt, Siemens de 50watt, Fapesa de 40watt o dejarían todo lo transistorizado atrás y darían paso a una simple placa con un LM3886 por ejemplo. Antepongo la calidad del sonido a potencia. Se que ya estaban las fotografías de la placa UAP-02 pero aquí va escaneada por si alguien la necesita. Sus medidas son 127x91mm. Muchas gracias.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Yo me mandaria con los amplis transitorizados, ya que parece que tenes casi todo.
El unico problema que le veo es la posibilidad de que te emboquen con componentes truchos... y ahi sonaste.
Si podes comprar en Elko o Electrocomponentes, usá los amplis RCA que no requieren capacitor de salida y con eso deberia andar perfecto... con el agregado de un protector de parlantes, que tambien deberias usar si vas por C.I.


----------



## VonBraun

Gracias Eduardo! ya estoy armando los protectores que Ud diseñó junto a Crimson.  Voy a seguir su consejo, me mando con las RCA, de paso aprendo en el proceso, tengo a este gran foro a mano, que es un enorme libro abierto.


----------



## pandacba

Recorda aparear los transistores de entrada (par diferencial) dentro del 10%, lo mismo debería hacerse con los driver y los de salida, los más críticos son Q1 y Q2


----------



## VonBraun

Hola Pandacba, los transistores de entrada, y los driver, no creo que habría mucho problema en aparearlos,  veré que transistores consigo (de calidad) para la salida, creo que va a costar conseguir los originales... o parecidos. Qué me recomienda, como método para no comprar... no sé... N cantidad de  transistores   2n3055H o los MJ15015 por ejemplo, hasta lograr 2 parejitas. Por su apodo, veo que está en Córdoba, yo también, por allí me puede pasar algún dato interesante sobre el tema de componentes relacionados a este amplificador. No estoy muy ducho en el tema pero me interesa aprender. Muchas Gracias. PD: ya estoy leyendo sobre el tema en diferentes post sobre éstas placas, en los que han comentado principalmente Ud y Dosmetros, incluída la puesta a punto de este ampli y el porqué de la insistencia de aparear los tr de entrada.


----------



## pandacba

Que tal coterraneo, no me habia fijado en el detalle. Celcius hasta no hace mucho tenia unos 2n3055 de buena factura e incluso los vendía apareados, otro transistor que podes poner es el Mj15015 como bien dices, es muy similar al 2n3055 pero soporta más tensión que este último, por lo que es un reemplazo más que adecuado.
En Cita podes conseguir material bueno, ya que todo lo que vende es de buena factura
Para los drivers por lo general se utitlizaban los TIP
En su momento arme uno de 40W utilzando los BC160/BC161 con disipador en estrella, no se si se consegiran estos transistroes, tambièn podes utilzar los BD139/140 observando la disposición de los terminales(invertidos respecto a los TIP) también te pueden servir los Mj340/350


----------



## javibec

Que belleza esas placas y que suerte que te las regalaron. 

Gracias por escanearlas.


----------



## VonBraun

Pandacba, muchísimas gracias por esos datos. No sabía que existe Cita electrónica, ya lo agendé. Buscaré esos reemplazos y empezaré a armar las placas. Ya que dispongo de +-26volt para al alimentación, la versión final de al menos un par de placas será de 25 watt, colocando las R correspondientes. Es muy interesante saber dónde se consigue buen material. Creo que iré algo lento en el proceso ya que no me dedico a la electrónica y mis conocimientos son algo limitados, pero hago un excelente curso en forosdeelectronica.com. Saludos.

Gracias Javibec, en cuanto me haga un tiempo subo el pdf así queda más prolijo (estoy aprendiendo a usar Sprint Layout). La persona que me las regaló no tenía idea de qué se trataban las placas ya que eran de su fallecido padre, yo tampoco sabía entonces puse UAP-02 en el buscador y me encuentro con este amplificador RCA! Saludos.


----------



## pandacba

Si lo vas alimentar con esa tensión fijate en el esquema que es para 25W, ya que cambian algunos pocos valores,  No te olvides que la impedancia de parlantes debe ser de 8 ohms los tres diodos en serie deben ir adosados en el disipador de los transistores de salida
Esas placas están diseñadas para utilizar un conector tipo naza o similar incluso venian guias laterales para poner las placas en posición vertica


----------



## VonBraun

Los de RCA tenían todo fríamente calculado, deben haberse visto elegantes las placas instaladas en ese tipo de fichas y de manera vertical. Lo sospeché al ver el extremo de la placa con esas pistas gruesas color cobre. en los papers que dispongo no logro leer como es que está fabricada la bobina de 10uH en paralelo a la R de 22 ohm parece que dice: 24 espiras de alambre de cobre esmaltado con capa de ... no se 
lee... sobre un núcleo de hierro? ¿ferrite? de 6mm de diámetro por 20mm de largo. El diámetro del alambre no logro leer si es de 0,3mm ó 0,5mm. Os molesto por ese dato. Gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Ponele 1 mm enroscando las 24 espiras al aire sobre la resistencia , en general se usaba la resistencia de potencia (redonda) como soporte

Ver el archivo adjunto 18166


----------



## VonBraun

Gracias por el dato dosmetros,  justamente me basé en los papers que subió el mismo usuario que tiene el ampli de la foto (ricardolima) y lo que alcanzaba a leerse es lo que comenté, pero el calculo con núcleo de aire con esos datos no llegan a los 2 uH. ¿!? es muy importante el valor del choque? llevarían hilo de Litz? Ahora caigo... es hilo esmaltado con capa de seda. Es muy crítica la buena confección de esta bobina? Gracias por sus respuestas. entre otras cosas encontré unos capacitores siemens (brasileros) nuevos del año 89 aprox. sin uso. Estarán utilizables? o pierden sus propiedades debido al tiempo transcurrido?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Con alambre esmaltado basta , el espesor no es crítico , si es demasiado delgado ponés dos o tres en paralelo , si tenés Litz podrias utilizarlo , no es crítico para nada ni la cantidad de espiras , ni el diámetro , ni el largo de la bobinita . . .  incluso algunos la reemplazan por un cable . . . vos usala


----------



## pandacba

En la foto que puso Due Metri se pueden ver que asoman las càpsulas de los 1N3754 originales, que cumplian un desempeño excelente.
Convengamos que los semiconductroes de la lamentablemetne desaparecida RCA eran excelentes, como asi también la información técnica que ofrecian.



Y una yapita el famoso boletín Eneka 12-69

Un detalle que no esta en el folleto de Eneka, pero si en el manual de tanasistores, donde también esta publicado este circuito y otros y es que con fuente regulada entrega 100W


----------



## VonBraun

Muchísimas gracias por los datos dosmetros y pandaCBA! Ya tengo armada la carpetita con toda la info. Paso a comentar que he conseguido el trafo para la potencia de 40watt y 8 transistores toshiba BUY69A en 2 disipadores ZD2K extirpados de una potencia RCA de 130wat en desuso. Aún no me fijé si están apareados, si no, los cambio y listo. Este es mi humilde aporte a la causa, en formato PDF las placas UAP-02. Traté de calcar con la mayor fidelidad las originales.Sus medidas son 127x91mm. Saludos.


----------



## pandacba

Si bien he visto eso de utilzar los BUY69 en el diseño de 120-200W(no es el esquema que nos ocupa), yo no lo utilzaria, ese transistor esta pensado para conmutación y no amplificación, es un transistor utilzado en horizontal de televisores, y trabajan en el modo saturación corte y por lo general tienen una ganancia muy baja. Es preferible utilizar los MJ15015 que son identicos a los 2N3055 salvo que soportan más tensión


----------



## VonBraun

Hola muchachada aquí estoy molestando nuevamente, es por el reemplazo de los semiconductores de la placa UAP-02... bueno, d1 a d9 (originalmente D1300A) deben ser diodos rectificadores rápidos..? he buscado y aparentemente el reemplazo sería algunos de éstos? BA157/159, BA199 ó BY204. 
Por otra parte, los diodos D10 y D11 (1n3193) serían reemplazados por los 1n4003...7?
Los tr de entrada podrían ser BC556...560? y los tr en el circuito de protección pueden ser bc 337 y bc 327? Q3 en este caso sería bc337... Por lo demás ya tengo claro el resto de los reemplazos por transistores "actuales" gracias a Uds. y aqui otra pregunta, si armo 2 etapas (40watt c/u) en un mismo disipador ZD2k existirá alguna interacción térmica entre las etapas? Se vera afectado el circuito y el sensado de los diodos? Disculpen si mis preguntas están fuera de lugar o con un limitado lenguaje técnico, les dejo unas fotitos de un  disipador idéntico al mío y del puente rectificador (lo manchado en negro es una huella dactilar de pintura) yo se que adoran estos capacitores. Gracias.


----------



## encon

Por error hice un corto en esta placa. Cambie el transistor que está dentro del disipador (RCA 40625) y un BC 549. No consigo que funcione.


----------



## Fogonazo

encon dijo:


> Por error hice un corto en esta placa. Cambie el transistor que está dentro del disipador (RCA 40625) y un BC 549. No consigo que funcione.



 ¿ No faltan transistores en esa placa ?


----------



## encon

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ No faltan transistores en esa placa ?



No fogonazo. está completa. estaba funcionado. Por error toqué con la punta del tester, produje un corto y dejo de funcionar. Cambié por la placa del otro canal y funciona bien.Por lo tanto el problema es en la placa. El reemplazo del Transistor 40625 es un 2N 2219. Y también cambié un BC 549 por uno igual. No funciona.


----------



## pandacba

Haz verificado la etapa previa como asi las resistencias? ya que generalmente no se averia solo el transistor donde se produjo la falla. podrias poner una foto por el lado de la pistas?


----------



## encon

pandacba dijo:


> Haz verificado la etapa previa como asi las resistencias? ya que generalmente no se averia solo el transistor donde se produjo la falla. podrias poner una foto por el lado de la pistas?



Va la foto de las pistas



			
				encon dijo:
			
		

> Va la foto de las pistas


El corto lo provoqué (por error) entre la pista 3 y la 4


----------



## pandacba

Este es el esquema con esa placa se podian armar amplificadores de 3,5,7,12,16 y20W, como característica distintiva es que la salida el nPn es de silicio y el PnP es de germanio
El esquema de la versión SC20


----------



## Fuegomp3

Buenas, hace un tiempo estoy dando vueltas con un circuito amplificador "RCA", pero no logro hacer que funcione, al probarlo con la serie, la lampara de 100 watts prende a media potencia, sin señal de entrada, (corto a masa), y sin carga.
El circuito original es este:

Ver el archivo adjunto 148927

Y estos son los datos de los componentes que cambian, aclaro que en el circuito hay resistencias que tienen otros valores escritos con birome, pero el armado lo hice con los valores que se declaran para 70 watts:

Ver el archivo adjunto 148928

Y este es el circuito que arme finalmente, con los componentes que use:

Ver el archivo adjunto 148929

Al probarlo con lampara, tengo unos -27 voltios en la salida de parlante, aparentemente se polariza constantemente el 3055 de la rama negativa. Los transistores son nuevos, no estan en corto, los diodos tambien.

Alguno ve algun error que desde mi ignoracia yo no puedo ver? 
Aclaro que en este momento no tengo los archivos de la placa ni de los componentes, no los encuentro, ni tengo la placa para sacarle un par de fotos, pero revise el circuito varias veces y no le encuentro diferencia alguna con respecto al esquematico.

Si no lo saco andando esta semana, mepa que me armo uno de los de 100w darlington  que estan posteados aca, asi aprovecho el trafo de 30+30 150va que mande hacer para este circuito....

Saludos y gracias.

EDIT:

Gracias DOSMETROS, sinceramente no vi este post, ahora lo reviso completo!


----------



## crimson

Hola fuegomp3, yo uso una inspirada en esa veterana pero fiel RCA:_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/1030361/ _fijate si podés tomar alguna referencia o si te sirve de algo. Funcionan OK con trabajo bruto sin quejarse.
Saludos C


----------



## zopilote

No se en que estado este tu placa pero todo indica primero tienes una rotura en tu pcb o un transistor tiene los pines distinto al oficial (sucede y mucho).
Una forma de detectar en donde esta roto el impreso es primero a contraluz, una lampara por donde estan los componentes y con una lupa buscas la rotura. Si todo esta bien entonces tienes que energizar el circuito (con foco y sin parlantes) y comienzas a anotar en el circuito los voltajes en cada nodo del esquematico.
Luego con eso se determina donde esta el problema.


----------



## pandacba

El par de entrada esta apareado?, ya que si este no lo esta se destruye de una, y lo digo porque me paso la primera vez que lo arme. debes elegir los transistores de entrada con la mayor ganancia posible y cuya diferencia no exceda del 10% por ejemplo si uno tiene una ganancia  de 470 el otro no debe pasar de 510
Para el par diferencial te aconsejo que utilices los 2N5401, son muy buenos se consiguen con facilidad y los he utilizado con excelente resultado. Este par mantine la estabilidad y el 0V en el punto del parlante(en la práctican son algunos cientos de mV)
Por otro lado en tu esquema el capacitor electrolítico C4 esta marcado de 1uf y debe ser 47uf mínimos
En lugar del BD139 sería mejor poner un TIP29 y todos los tip con subfijos "C" ya que los que no  tienen subfijo solo soportan hasta 40V, los A 60V, los B 60V y los C100V
Los 2n3055 tienen que ser de primera marca preferiblemente ONsemi y si no los MJ15015


----------



## Fuegomp3

crimson dijo:


> Hola fuegomp3, yo uso una inspirada en esa veterana pero fiel RCA: _ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/1030361/ _
> fijate si podés tomar alguna referencia o si te sirve de algo. Funcionan OK con trabajo bruto sin quejarse.
> Saludos C



Ok, la tengo en cuenta si es que no termino arreglando esta, o armando unos de los darlington's de 100.





zopilote dijo:


> No se en que estado este tu placa pero todo indica primero tienes una rotura en tu pcb o un transistor tiene los pines distinto al oficial (sucede y mucho).
> Una forma de detectar en donde esta roto el impreso es primero a contraluz, una lampara por donde estan los componentes y con una lupa buscas la rotura. Si todo esta bien entonces tienes que energizar el circuito (con foco y sin parlantes) y comienzas a anotar en el circuito los voltajes en cada nodo del esquematico.
> Luego con eso se determina donde esta el problema.



La placa es nueva y la hice yo, asi que puede estar en cualquier estado  la revise y tienen continuidad todas las pistas, y no hay cortos entre pistas, asi que supongo que deberia estar bien, igual capaz la estañe toda completa por las dudas.





pandacba dijo:


> El par de entrada esta apareado?, ya que si este no lo esta se destruye de una, y lo digo porque me paso la primera vez que lo arme. debes elegir los transistores de entrada con la mayor ganancia posible y cuya diferencia no exceda del 10% por ejemplo si uno tiene una ganancia  de 470 el otro no debe pasar de 510
> Para el par diferencial te aconsejo que utilices los 2N5401, son muy buenos se consiguen con facilidad y los he utilizado con excelente resultado. Este par mantine la estabilidad y el 0V en el punto del parlante(en la práctican son algunos cientos de mV)
> Por otro lado en tu esquema el capacitor electrolítico C4 esta marcado de 1uf y debe ser 47uf mínimos
> En lugar del BD139 sería mejor poner un TIP29 y todos los tip con subfijos "C" ya que los que no  tienen subfijo solo soportan hasta 40V, los A 60V, los B 60V y los C100V
> Los 2n3055 tienen que ser de primera marca preferiblemente ONsemi y si no los MJ15015



No, no se como esta el apareo de los transistores de entrada. El finde los saco a todos los TR, mido de a uno a ver que onda. Cuando te referis a la ganancia, es al HFe, no? al valor que me da el tester chino que tiene el zocalito para medir trs?

Con respecto al par diferencial, tengo varios 557, andaran o me quedan chicos? por el voltaje de estos ultimos creo que mejor ni lo intento, no?

Los tips son todos "C", salvo un un error, que lo veo ahora, en los dos tr de la proteccion, en el esquema puse tip 31 y 32, pero son en realidad bc337 y 327, como vi que se usan en varios esquemas para esa funcion, los deje... 

Y los 2n3055 arriba dicen "THOMSON" (no tiene el logo ST), sobre una pintura metalizada, no son las letras solamente impresas, asi que puede que no sean muy fiables... 


Gracias a todos por las respuestas, el fin de semana si me dejan, me pongo a revisar todo.

Saludoss!


----------



## crimson

Preguntonta... ¿sabías que los BC640 y los BC557 tienen distinta disposición de patas no? Te comento porque es una falla típica...
Saludos C


----------



## Fuegomp3

crimson dijo:


> Preguntonta... ¿sabías que los BC640 y los BC557 tienen distinta disposición de patas no? Te comento porque es una falla típica...
> Saludos C



Si, me fije en todos los datasheets para no mandarme una por culpa de los pines, inclusive, habia armado q4 y q5 con bd139 y 140, y los puse al reves con respecto a los 31 y 32. Igual nunca puse los 557, por eso pregunte si eran factibles, pero como son de 50 volts es como que no creo que vayan, pero por las dudas pregunté.

Al igual que los BC337 y 327 (q8 y q9), les cruzé las patas para que entren en el lugar de los tips 31 y 32
Saludos.


----------



## pandacba

Si, los BC557 te van a quedar chicos. Si me referia al Hfe que mides con tu multímetro.
Otros transistores que puedes utilizar pueden ser los MPSA92/93, debes tener en cuenta la ubicación de los terminales, en lo personal prefiero los 2N5401. Para el apareo consigue unos 10 transistores y escoge los más parejos, que difieran en menos del 10%


----------



## Fuegomp3

Despues de terminar mi controladora, ayer pude ponerme  trabajar de nuevo en la RCA. Lo primero que hice, saque todos los componentes, y los fui midiendo, las resistencias estaban bien, los capacitores tambien, los transistores algunos tambien... para empezar, los BC640, hfe de cada uno: 360 y 330, así que los reemplaze por dos 2n5401, Hfe 164 cada uno, estaban iguales.
Q8 y Q9 reemplazados por bc337 y 327 respectivamente, Q4 y Q5 son TIP31C y TIP32C respectivamente, y Q3 quedo el BD139.

Volviendo a armar todo, me doy cuenta que haba puesto el diodo D11 AL REVES, ademas de correjir ese pequeño error, aproveche y saque los tres diodos D2, D3 y D4 de la placa, y los monte en el disipador de los 2N3055, cosa que supe que tenia que hacer gracias a este tema 

Las primeras pruebas con lampara, esta apenas se enciende al conectar y se apaga, midiendo voltaje en la salida tengo -55mV, asi que hoy a la tarde lo pruebo con parlante y señal.

Saludos y gracias a todos.

EDIT:

Bueno, o mejor dicho, malo, al conectarlo con carga, prende la lampara a media potencia, se esucha un zumbido de alterna (bajito) y sale poco volumen.
Si desconecto el parlante, lo conecto a 220, la lampara ni se prende, ahi conecto el parlante, la lampara sigue apagada pero amplifica muy poco, no llega ni a 1 watt.

Ya no se mas para donde mirar, sera la bobina de la red de zobel que esta mal hecha?. es alambre de 1,2mm, unas 14 vueltas con un diametro de 1 cm.


----------



## Juan Jose

Hola. Mira de subir unas fotos de tu placa armada para ayudarte mejor. 
Por otro lado, verifica algunos valores: 

R22 y R23 son de 0,33 ohms no de 33 (te lo comento porque es muy comun que se equivoquen en la tienda y te den resistencias de 33R en lugar de 0R33)

Verifica la pocisicón de todos los diodos. Si uno de los del bias está malo puede que no llegues a tener regulación del mismo. 

Verifica el C4 que te dicen, debe ser de 100 Uf electrolitico POLARIZADO y verifica que no esté invertido (el negativo va a masa). Verifica C6 también. 

saludos y suerte

Juan José.


----------



## Fuegomp3

Juan Jose dijo:


> Hola. Mira de subir unas fotos de tu placa armada para ayudarte mejor.
> Por otro lado, verifica algunos valores:
> 
> R22 y R23 son de 0,33 ohms no de 33 (te lo comento porque es muy comun que se equivoquen en la tienda y te den resistencias de 33R en lugar de 0R33)
> 
> Verifica la pocisicón de todos los diodos. Si uno de los del bias está malo puede que no llegues a tener regulación del mismo.
> 
> Verifica el C4 que te dicen, debe ser de 100 Uf electrolitico POLARIZADO y verifica que no esté invertido (el negativo va a masa). Verifica C6 también.
> 
> saludos y suerte
> 
> Juan José.



Hola, gracias por responder, te comento:
R22 y 23 son efectivamente de 0r33;
Los diodos los probe antes de soldarlos, por las dudas, y aparentan estar en su posicion correcta, asimismo los 3 del bias son los 3 nuevos y probados antes de colocar.
C4 es de 47uF, si bien en el esquema que hice yo esta como 1 uF, siempre fue de 47uF (sinceramente no se por que puse de 1 uF en el esquema)
C6 esta con su valor de 47uF medido con el capacimetro del tester, medi cada capacitor antes de soldar.

Mañana subo fotos de la placa de ambos lados y del armado total.

recien me estoy releyendo todo el tema, y encontre unas imagenes con los valores de los voltajes en ciertos puntos, asi que en cuanto pueda, mido esos voltajes y posteo la imagen para ver donde puede estar la falla.

Saludos y gracias de nuevo.


----------



## Fuegomp3

Actualizo con algo de informacion:

Midiendo tensiones (siempre con lampara serie y sin carga) teniendo en cuenta estos valores
Ver el archivo adjunto 18156

Base Q4 1.13 Volts
Base Q5 -1.22 V
Colector Q6 -0.033 V
Colector Q7 -0.8 V
Base Q8 -0.1 V
Base Q9 -0.24 V
Emisores Q1 y Q2 0.7 V 

Corriente de reposo medida entre +42 y Q6: empieza en 0.04 A y va subiendo lentamente.
Q4 se entibia un poco.

Un dato, cuando medí la tension en los emisores de Q1 y Q2, se enciende la lampara (bajita, es de 100 watts) y la corriente de reposo se va a 800mA.

Alguna idea?

Edit: subo algunas fotos


----------



## sergiot

Que tal, no me leí todo el post porque arranca hace mucho tiempo, pero te comento como dato que me ocurrió reparando un amplificador a transistores, estaba quemado un canal y con tr que no eran originales, decidí cambiar todo y como el otro canal estaba original y andando supe que poner, la cuestion es que por el miedo a quemar todo por error propio, poner un diodo alreves, y por error de componentes truchos, lo alimente con la lampara ne serie, estuve algo asi como una semana tratando de hacerlo funcionar y no habia forma, la lampara se encendia mucho, me aparecia tension cc en los parlantes, bueno, un desastre, hasta que despues de no tener nada mas por medir lo conecté directo y voalá, todo salió andando como se debe, conclusión, no siempre la lampara en serie funciona bien.


----------



## capitanp

Fuegomp3 ese nick me suena...


----------



## Fuegomp3

Actualizo, con malas noticias:
Despues de probar, medir y ver que los valores estaban dentro de lo que "deberian", pruebo con lampara, el volumen en general es bajo, pero cuando lo subo, de golpe se prende la lampara (a 1/4 de potencia mas o menos, lampara 100w), sigue sonando aparentemente bien, asi que me mando a probar directo sin lampara... 

Conclusión: conecto con parlante desconectado, entrada en corto, 2 segundos, luces de colores y humo... resistencia R21 carbonizada, a simple vista solo eso... ya me cansó, lo descarto y me hago alguno de los PCB darlinton de 100 watts o algun circuito de los que subieron aca que funcione con fuente de 42 volts. 

Gracias a todos por la ayuda, pero parece que esta placa esta mal  de entrada.

Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Eso es por transistores falsos che !


----------



## Fuegomp3

Vos sabes que los compre en un lugar donde tiene fama de no vender falsetes, varios tecnicos que reparan compran ahi justamente porque el dueño del local, si no son de buena mano, no los vende, capaz alguno se le piantó... :/


----------



## DOSMETROS

Sep , se piantó alguno


----------



## pandacba

Te comente más arriba sobre el tema del apareado de los transistores del par diferencial, en esta placa suele ser algo crítico, ya que es la que establece el 0V en la salida a parlante, cuando no estan apareados si desbalancea y resultado es ese olorcito típico a material incinerado y silicio derretido.
Por no saberlo tuve varios dolores de cabeza con esta placa hasta que descubri el problema.

Te comente más arriba sobre el tema del apareado de los transistores del par diferencial, en esta placa suele ser algo crítico, ya que es la que establece el 0V en la salida a parlante, cuando no estan apareados si desbalancea y resultado es ese olorcito típico a material incinerado y silicio derretido.
Por no saberlo tuve varios dolores de cabeza con esta placa hasta que descubri el problema.


----------



## Fuegomp3

pandacba dijo:


> Te comente más arriba sobre el tema del apareado de los transistores del par diferencial, en esta placa suele ser algo crítico, ya que es la que establece el 0V en la salida a parlante, cuando no estan apareados si desbalancea y resultado es ese olorcito típico a material incinerado y silicio derretido.
> Por no saberlo tuve varios dolores de cabeza con esta placa hasta que descubri el problema.



Me autocito de un post anterior:


Fuegomp3 dijo:


> Despues de terminar mi controladora, ayer pude ponerme  trabajar de nuevo en la RCA. Lo primero que hice, saque todos los componentes, y los fui midiendo, las resistencias estaban bien, los capacitores tambien, los transistores algunos tambien... *para empezar, los BC640, hfe de cada uno: 360 y 330, así que los reemplaze por dos 2n5401, Hfe 164 cada uno, estaban iguales.*
> Q8 y Q9 reemplazados por bc337 y 327 respectivamente, Q4 y Q5 son TIP31C y TIP32C respectivamente, y Q3 quedo el BD139.


Te preste mucha atencion a tu comentario anterior, asi que de varios transistores que compre, elegí esos dos por estar iguales.

Tambien comente esto mas arriba:



Fuegomp3 dijo:


> Corriente de reposo medida entre +42 y Q6: empieza en 0.04 A y va subiendo lentamente.
> Q4 se entibia un poco.
> 
> *Un dato, cuando medí la tension en los emisores de Q1 y Q2, se enciende la lampara (bajita, es de 100 watts) y la corriente de reposo se va a 800mA.
> *
> Alguna idea?



esto ultimo podria ser autoosocilacion? es posible que los 2n3055 sean los falsos? todavia no volvi a tocar nada, porque tengo mas ganas de tirarla toda completa que ver que pasó...


----------



## pandacba

Bien en alguna ocasión y ante problemas similares un colega armo el par diferecial y el pre driver en clase A y realizo mediciones luego coloco los driver verifico y corrigio y finalmente los finales.
Tal vez eso te pueda ser da ayuda


----------



## Fuegomp3

ok, seguro despues de las vacaciones le de una ultima oportunidad... y lo haré con ese metodo, parte por parte.. una duda mas, las mediciones son las mismas que las que describi en los posteos anteriores?


----------



## pandacba

No, al no estar los transistores siguientes varian pero sabiendo la corriente que circula es fácil deducir las caidas de tensión, por algún lado tengo algunos datos sobre estas pruebas las busco y las subo apenas pueda


----------



## DMLUNA

pandacba dijo:


> jaja bueno por la resitencia Iskra que se ve alli, un infaltable 2N3055 Motorloa, un Tip110 pareciera más alla que diga Arg ese tipo de capsula digamos la parte metálica fue típica de los echos aqui, un capacitor Siemens axial(hoy una rareza) que muestra la fecha feb del '77  ya no se consigue nada por 40V tiene que ser 50V ja esta la hiciste en los primeros años de los ?80 por alli se deja ver un zener ja y el colorcito marron del impreso típico de aquellos años.... Ese libro sistemas de sonido deberia ser de culto hoy en día, pensar que lo pude tener y nunca lo compre ja hoy busco cosas como esas, el que yo tengo de Eidicent es el que tiene las tapas amarillas con negro, y aparte de los fapesa salen los RCA y los Texas, che seria interesante escanearlo y subirlo para compartir...
> Buscando encontre lo que seria una posterior modernización de los circuitos Fapesa que ya que estamos quiero aclarar algo que siempre trajo confusiones, ya que existian el circuito Philips y los Fapesa que diferian en algunos valores. El tema es que los Philips estan diseñasod casi todos sobre la gama BC54X y la BC55X y la fapesa lo esta sobre los BC14X y los BC15X que eran los nacionlaes, y habia alguna diferencia de ganancia sobre todo y eso es lo que hizo Fapesa adapto los valores para mantener polarización y funcionamiento, es decir una optimización pero de echo con los BC54X y los BC55X, fueron excelentes. Como decia tengo lo que seria una evolucion de estos circuitos. y basado sobre el ampli de 40W tengo una versión de 50W y otra de 100W pero con transistores darlington los BDX64C y BDX65C que andan muy pero muy bien si no los puedo escanaear aunque sea hago el circuito alguno de los sogware para pcb que tengo asi por lo menos lo compartimos, y tambien encontre en uan pagina de usa que menciona el RCA de 70W una evolución del mismo con mejoras en el rendimiento, en la pagina muestra el circuito y el manual de la RCA circuitos de potencia de estado solido...
> La verdaad a mi también se me quiere piantar un lagrimón.... ah recien me acabo de fijar porque me parecia que alguno me quedaba por alli y si tengo un BY127 sin soldar veo como hago para fotografiarlo junto a otra rareza de la epoca el CA2004 que no tiene nada que ver con el TDA2004 como el casod del CA2002, tenia dos y mi mujer me perdio uno y se ve clarito la matricula de la RCA. este integrado figuraba en los manuales de la RCA hoy si los buscasn no exite datasheet del mismo, se trata de una capsula pentawat de y que con los años me vine a dar cuenta que el equivalente directo en TDA es el TDA2006 que al igual que el CA2004 6W con 8ohms y 24V 12W sobre 4ohms y 24V y como las caracteisticas de corriente y tensión son las mismas que en el CA2004 se puede hacer una configuración en puente con dos dispotiivos entregando 25W sobre 8 ohms y 24V y el circuito tal cual como lo publicaba Eneka Argentica en la Radio Chasis por otra parte el TDA2006 es muy similar al TDA2030 salvo que este soporta algo más de tensión
> Bueno con la nostalgia a flor de piel Saludos a todos y especialmente a ti por compartir tus recuerdos


 
Buen día foro, si a alguno le interesa o necesita alguna página en especial, yo tengo el libro de Fapesa, editorial Edicient, titulado: SISTEMAS DE SONIDO, construcción de amplificadores transistorizados y cajas acusticas de hi fi. Avisen si necesitan escaneo de algo.


----------



## Fogonazo

DMLUNA dijo:


> Buen día foro, si a alguno le interesa o necesita alguna página en especial, yo tengo el libro de Fapesa, editorial Edicient, titulado: SISTEMAS DE SONIDO, construcción de amplificadores transistorizados y cajas acusticas de hi fi. Avisen si necesitan escaneo de algo.


Siempre es bienvenida la información, existe un tema donde aparecen partes de los apuntes Fapesa/Philips, podrías escanear las partes mas importantes y subirlas al tema


----------



## DMLUNA

Fogonazo dijo:


> Siempre es bienvenida la información, existe un tema donde aparecen partes de los apuntes Fapesa/Philips, podrías escanear las partes mas importantes y subirlas al tema


@Fogonazo probé con el buscador pero no encontré dónde hablan del tema manuales.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

DMLUNA dijo:


> Avisen si necesitan escaneo de algo.


Fijate acá: Transistores de potencia quemados en AMPO de 40+40Wrms. por que yo ya subí algunas cosas...


----------



## frincho

Ese amplificador lo hice hacé años pero no puede ponerle más de 50vol. Si funciona muy bien.
Hola esa revista también traía el PDF y había que quitarle el circuito de protector, la revista es Electronica fácil.


----------



## cram

Hola, si todavía queda alguien que disfruten los RCA, hoy acabo de emparejar ganancia de dos placas RCA de 70 w
comprada en Eneka, y armada una de ellas allá por el año 67 como trabajo práctico del industrial, (enet 28)
la segunda unos años más tarde en pos de tener un equipo estereo, con las que actualmente escucho música
conectadas a un par de bafles Karlson con parlantes LEEA de 12" y no se si será high-end, mid-end o low-end
pero se escuchan muy bien !

!


----------



## leonardo1969

Hola me lo leí todo, casi ja, pero igual les voy a hacer la pregunta, alguien lo armó tal cual está acá, si tiene algún error en el circuito. Yo lo armé y lo único que cambié fue el PNP BC 328 por 640 teniendo en cuenta las patas y se calentó una resistencia de 100 Ohms que está en el TIP32 y el Bc se quemó !  Revisé mil veces, además lo alimento con 24 mas 24 V de transformador, La pregunta es quien lo armó y si encontró algo mal en la plaqueta? Gracias.


----------



## carluz

pipa09 dijo:


> Placas de esas hay 5, despues hay unas que buscando los datos son esas de Texas, las de 7 a 70W, Impreso LACI numero 2844/3 de las cuales hay 4 ya con casi todos los componentes montados y 11 placas solas!
> 
> 
> 
> Para hacer mas grande el charco de baba, acabo de ver otra bolsa con mas de una docena de 3055 RCA!
> LACI 2844/3
> Ahora pregunto yo , me conviene usarlos o bien los remato aca en el foro?



Hola. podes levantar una imagen de ambos lados del circuito impreso LACI 2844/3

Gracias


----------



## carluz

Hola a todos los foreros. 
Estoy haciendo un listado de transisitores de reemplazo para el circuito del amplificador RCA de 70 Watts. Los reemplazos surgen de distintos post del foro en un intento de reunir y sistematizar esta información. Espero que puedan corregir y/o aportar a la lista, así como que la misma les sirva a quienes armen o reparen este excelete amplificador.
Circuito:



 Listado de reemplazos: 


RCA 70 WattsFUNCIONTransistorTIPOREEMPLAZOQ1DIFERENCIAL DE ENTRADA40406PNPRCA1A02, 2N4249, BC147B, BC557, BC558, BC640, BC177Q2DIFERENCIAL DE ENTRADA40406PNPRCA1A02, 2N4249, BC147B, BC557, BC558, BC640, BC177Q3PREXITADOR (Clase A)40408NPNRCA1A17, 2N3568, BC337, BD139, BD829, BC211Q4EXITADOR (Clase B)40594NPNRCA1A03, 2N2102, 2N5320, TIP31C, BC211Q5EXITADOR (Clase B)40595PNPRCA1A04, 2N4036, 2N5322,TIP30, TIP32C, BC313Q6SALIDA40636NPNRCA1B01, 2N3055Q7SALIDA40636NPNRCA1B01, 2N3055Q8PROTECCION SOBRECARGA40407NPNRCA1A18, 2N3568, BC337, TIP31C, BD135, BC107Q9PROTECCION SOBRECARGA40406PNPRCA1A19, 2N3638,BC327, BC328, TIP32C, BD138, BC177


----------

